# Dam Construction in Pakistan



## VisionHawk

ZHOB (PPI): Human Resource Development (HDF), an NGO of Pakistani Americans has decided to build six more dams in Zhob district to overcome the challenge of water shortage.

The construction of six more dams with the involvement of local community would help bring 16 thousand acres of land under cultivation and provide safe drinking water to three lac people.

This was disclosed by Dr. Khalid Masood, Chairman HDF and member President&#39;s Task Force on Human development while talking to a group of Islamabad based journalists currently on a visit to Baluchistan.

He referred to the construction of Shahabzai dam, completed in a record period of one year at a cost of Rs. 2.2 million and said the dam was build through handwork, devotion, and collaboration of Human development foundation (HDF) an NGO of Pakistani Americans and the people of Shahabzai.

He said Shahabzai dam situated about 22 Kilometers from Zhob city has the capacity to store around 26.5 million gallons of water. He proudly said it is the largest community built dam in Pakistan.

He said it is delay action dam", or "Check dam", which relies on rainy water. He said that "these kind of dams not only save the rainy water for irrigation and other purposes but also increase the under-ground water Ievel".

He said construction of the dam commenced in October 2000 and was completed on July 20, 2001. He said Rs. I50,000 (&#036;2,500) were contributed by the local community, out of the total cost of Rs. 2.2 million (&#036;35,000). 

He said the total catchment area of this dam is 12 Square Kilometers while its length is 1400 feet. Around 26.5 million gallons of water can be , stored in this dam. He added the height of the embankment of the dam is 58 feet while spillway is 44 feet high. 

He said dam will benefit around 10,000 people from 50 villages. 

He said usually, Zhob receives rains in the monsoon season, which occurs from middle of July to middle of August besides it receives second spell in October. 

Ghani Khan Marwat, HDF Country director apprised the media team that agriculture Sector in Zhob and the most parts of Baluchistan depend on Karez (under-ground water resources). He said unfortunately due to growing decrease in under-ground water &#33;evel, this system is not as effective as it was some 10 years ago due to insufficient rains". 

He said this dam will also help make the Karez system once again effective". He added that two dams of the similar size were constructed by the Baluchistan government, of which one is operative while other was washed away by a heavy flow of rainy water.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Interceptor

*Mirani Dam Project 
*
Mirani dam is located on the Dasht river about 40 km west of Turbat in the Makran division, Balochistan. The project aims at provision of dependable water supply for development of irrigated agriculture on both banks of the Dasht river. This is the first Engineering Procurement & Construction (EPC) contract in the water sector under WAPDA's Vision 2025 Water & Power Development Programme.

The EPC contract was awarded in June 2002 to Mirani Dam Joint Venture (MDJV) consisting of three local construction companies for completion of the Project within a period of 4 years.

A joint venture of local and foreign consultants, led by NESPAK, is providing the Management Consultancy Services to WAPDA for the Project. 

http://www.nespak.com.pk/news/newsdetail.asp?id=867
------------------------

Posting development phaze.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Interceptor

* Mirani Dam Project - Management Consultancy Services 
*
The contract for the Management Consultancy services was awarded by WAPDA to NEAC Consultants, a joint venture of four principal firms (2 expatriate and 2 local) in February 2002. NESPAK has the lead role in the joint venture, which is responsible for overview, coordination and engineering review of the Project.

In addition, the Management Consultants assist WAPDA in the project execution to achieve the objectives of a functional, reliable and safe facility meeting the specifications and completing the project within budget and on schedule.

NEAC Consultants, with a rich reservoir of local and foreign experts, have been contributing tremendously in the design and construction of the project.

The role of the Management Consultants became even more critical and conspicuous as it guided and advised the EPC Contractor, who was at an early stage of acquiring experience in the design and construction of dams.

Apart from ensuring quality of construction at site, the Management Consultants have so far reviewed more than 250 design and technical documents as well as construction drawings. New and better alternatives and cost effective solutions in the design and construction of the project proposed by the Management Consultants were incorporated in the project by the Contractor.

This resulted in timely completion of the project building to high standards and enhancement in the quality and life of the project.


Downstream view of spillway 


Intake Structure & View of CFR dam reservior


Project Layout 

http://www.nespak.com.pk/news/newsdetail.asp?id=868

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Interceptor

*Mirani Dam Project - Many Firsts of the Mirani Dam Project * 

The Mirani Dam Project has the unique distinction to be:


- the first Engineering, Procurement & Construction (EPC) Project in the water sector in Pakistan;

- the first concrete faced rockfill dam (CFRD) of more than 100 ft. height in Pakistan;

- the first project with the longest aqueduct-cum-bridge for its size in Pakistan

- the first water sector project inaugurated under WAPDA's Vision 2025 Water & Power Development Programme;

- the first mega project under Vision 2025 Programme completed through a JV of indigenous construction companies;

and

- the first mega water project in Balochistan whose foundation stone laying and inauguration ceremonies were performed by the President of Pakistan, General Pervez Musharraf himself.

http://www.nespak.com.pk/news/newsdetail.asp?id=869

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor

*Mirani Dam Project - Salient Features* 

* Hydrology
&#9642; Total catchment area - 7964 sq.miles
&#9642; Average annual rainfall  - 4.21 inches
&#9642; Average annual flow - 223000 acre ft.
&#9642; Maximum probable flow - 623860 cusecs


* Dam
&#9642; Type - CFRD
&#9642; Maximum Height - 127 ft.
&#9642; Crest Elevation (SPD) - 286 ft.
&#9642; Length - 3080 ft.


* Reservoir
&#9642; Area - 17982 acres
&#9642; Gross Storage - 302000 acre-ft.
&#9642; Live Storage - 152000 acre-ft.
&#9642; Normal conservation level (SPD) - 244 ft.
&#9642; Highest flood level (SPD) - 276 ft.
&#9642; Average Annual Releases - 114000 acre-ft.


* Spillway
&#9642; Type - Ungated with stilling
&#9642; Design capacity - 205806 cusecs
&#9642; Maximum Design Capacity - 384300 cusecs
&#9642; Water way (ogee length) - 600 ft.


* Irrigation Outlet
&#9642; Type - Steel conduit
&#9642; Diameter - 6 ft.
&#9642; Capacity - 377 cusecs
&#9642; Length - 1490 ft.


* Low Level Outlet
&#9642; Type - Steel conduit
&#9642; Diameter - 3 ft.
&#9642; Capacity - 120 cusecs
&#9642; Length - 855 ft.


* Irrigation System
&#9642; Type - Gravity, lined canals
&#9642; Total command area - 33200 acres
&#9642; On left bank - 12400 acres
&#9642; On right bank - 20800 acres
- Left Bank Canal::
&#9642; Design discharge - 141 cusecs
&#9642; Length - 11.84 miles
&#9642; No. of distributary canals - 4
&#9642; No. of minor canals - 18
&#9642; No. of watercourses - 77
- Right Bank Canal::
&#9642; Design discharge - 236 cusecs
&#9642; Length - 12.55 miles
&#9642; No. of distributary canals - 4
&#9642; No. of minor canals - 14
&#9642; No. of watercourses - 118


** Aqueduct cum Bridge on the Dasht River
&#9642; Structure type - Reinforced concrete (Post tensioned) Length - 2520 ft.
&#9642; No. of spans - 20
&#9642; Maximum height - 56 ft.


* Average Cropping Intensity - 85%
&#9642; Present - 4.60%


* Total Estimated Project Cost - Rs. 6959 million

* RAP Cost - Rs. 1148 million

* Economic Internal Rate of Return - 12% *

http://www.nespak.com.pk/news/newsdetail.asp?id=870

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Interceptor

* Mirani Dam Project - Project Benefits * 

&#9642; The main objective of the Project is to store water for developing agriculture through irrigation of over 33,000 acres of land which could later be increased through better water management and improved irrigation techniques. A model farm using the drip and sprinkler irrigation techniques has been developed at the project site to familiarize the local farmers with micro-irrigation systems for promoting high efficiency irrigation methods. Other benefits of the project are;

&#9642; Improved marketing of agricultural products.

&#9642; Employment opportunities for the locals during the construction and the maintenance of the Project.

&#9642; Regular provision of water for the use of lower riparians.

&#9642; Development of fisheries. &#9642; General socio-economic development and uplift of the area and improvement in standard of living of the local population.

&#9642; Flood mitigation. &#9642; Supply of electricity to various villages/commercial centres enroute, by extending the 33 K.V line from Turbat to Mirani.

&#9642; Improved traffic facility by construction of 40 km metalled road from Turbat to Mirani in the area and access to local villages enroute.

&#9642; Recreational facilities in the area for the local population and tourists. 

Aqueduct cum Bridge on the Dasht river 

http://www.nespak.com.pk/news/newsdetail.asp?id=871

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Interceptor

*Mirani Dam Project - Resettlement Action Plan *

In August 2004, WAPDA separately commissioned NESPAK to study and prepare the Resettlement Action Plan (RAP) for the Project. The studywas carried out in accordance with the World Bank guidelines.

The RAP was prepared in two phases. In Phase-1, the area up to the normal conservation level of 244 ft. and in the Phase-2 the area lying between elevations 244 ft. and 264 ft. were covered.

The submerged area under the conservation level is 17,982 acres. WAPDA has provided full compensation to the effectees through the Government of Balochistan.


Discharge through Howel Bunger Valve of low level Conduit


Typical X-Section of Mirani Dam


Typical X-Section of Splliway

http://www.nespak.com.pk/news/newsdetail.asp?id=872


----------



## Interceptor

*May 18, 2007

39 uplift projects approved: CDWP okays Mirani dam resettlement action plan
*
By Our Staff Reporter

ISLAMABAD, May 17: The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on Monday cleared 39 development projects estimated to cost Rs11.7 billion, including a resettlement action plan for Mirani Dam in Balochistan. These 39 projects involve a foreign exchange component of Rs1.8 billion.

The meeting was presided over by Deputy Chairman of the Planning Commission Dr Akram Sheikh.

Planning commission spokesman Asif Sheikh told reporters after the meeting that in the infrastructure sector, 26 projects costing Rs8.5 billion, six social sector projects worth Rs1.4 billion and seven projects in science and technology and other sectors costing Rs1.8 billion were either approved or recommended to the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council for approval.

The meeting recommended the Resettlement Action Plan for Mirani Dam worth Rs1.84 billion to the Ecnec for approval. However, the CDWP appointed the National Rural Support Programme (NRSP) as third party which, with the help of the Balochistan government, would re-asses the cost of land, buildings and trees under the compensation package. He said that the height of Mirani dam would be increased by 20 feet that would increase the cost of the resettlement plan.

Mr Sheikh said that in the transport and telecommunication sector, the meeting approved 12 projects costing Rs4.9 billion, five water projects worth Rs5 billion, nine physical planning and housing projects valued at Rs1.5 billion, three higher education projects worth Rs986 million, four industrial and commerce sector projects which would cost Rs995 million and two projects in the science and technology sector worth Rs450 million.Of the approved projects, seven projects valued at Rs1.7 billion would be undertaken in the Punjab province, five projects costing Rs1.8 billion in Sindh, and 10 projects worth Rs1.6 billion in the NWFP. He said for the first time, the government had approved four projects of private sector.

He said that the meeting had also approved the settinh up of a foundry service centre in Lahore on 50:50 per cent basis funding. The project will cost Rs195 million. The centre would share 50 per cent of the cost in the project while the chamber of commerce would share the remaining cost. He said that the chamber would also give Rs500 million for purchasing land for the centre. He said that the center would provide dye-making and moulding facilities besides providing materials testing facilities and training.

He said the meeting also approved a product development centre in Gujranwala at a cost of Rs98.7 million that would also provide common facility for industrial development. &#8220;The meeting also approved product development center for composite based sports goods and business and commerce centre in Sialkot which will also extend facilities for industrial development.&#8221;

In the water sector, the meeting approved the construction of Lougher and Karak dams in Karak district and the Darmalak dam in Kohat district.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/05/18/top7.htm

------------------------


----------



## Interceptor

*
Designing Mirani Dam for local needs

By Sikander Brohi
09 August 2004
*

Water is a scarce commodity in Balochistan. Since long, communities have evolved indigenous institutions for regulating the use of this resource which essentially comprises of surface flows in ephemeral streams , spring water channelled through karezes and groundwater extracted through surface wells and tube wells.

Inadequate resources have propelled the government to construct the Mirani Dam across the Dasht River. It envisages provision of dependable irrigation supplies for the development of irrigated agriculture on the two banks of the river.

Dasht River is a non-perennial stream. Its flow depends on rainfall in the catchment area whose annual average is 4.2 inches. The project would be completed by 2006 with a cost of $101 million.

Though, it is being claimed that projects like the Mirani Dam would bring socio-economic changes, however, in practice the case seems to be averse. Policy makers neither bother to involve the common people nor do they keep their interests in mind while designing such projects.

Such is the case with the Mirani Dam. The feasibility report was completed in 1956 and the work began in 2001, and that too after the commencement of the Gwadar Deep-sea Port with the objective to provide water.

While designing the dam's height and storage capacity no consideration was given to minimizing the inundation of the local areas and populations. According to experts and local communities, a population of 50,000 is to be affected in the upstream of Dasht River as a result of the storing floodwater in the dam.

According to estimates, the majority of the population of Nasirabad, Nodiz and Kalatuk would be inundated once the water was stored in the dam to full capacity. These claims can be substantiated from the original project survey of 1956.

The dam's height in the original design was 80 feet not the present designed 127 feet. However, the survey had shown at least two Union Councils i.e., Nodiz and Nasirabad to be inundated as a result of the commissioning of the dam.

The dam is aimed at irrigating about 33,000 acres of land. However, its commissioning is already destroying millions of acres of cultivated land with 18 tube wells, five Karizes and many other irrigation infrastructures. Despite such destruction and possible inundation, so far, owners of only 6,700 acres have been provided compensation, while 18,981 acres await compensation.

The compensation provided is also not appropriate. Accordingly, communities in the case of Sabakzai Dam in Zhob district received compensation at Rs43,560 per acre, while the Mirani Dam affectees are being paid Rs15,000 to 20,000 per acre, only.

Besides, a vast upstream area including villages, irrigated lands, infrastructures including tube wells would face the menace of water logging and salinity. Interestingly, even after more than three years of work on the project no scientific survey has been undertaken to ascertain the extent of damage.

The commissioning of the dam will threaten the atmosphere of social cohesion in the region as lands close to the dam have been deprived of irrigation water as per design. According to the design, the dam is supposed to provide water to the lands at least 5km away.

For example, important areas of Bandgah, Hamlani and Sangai on the left bank of Dasht River would be deprived of water as per design. Similarly, areas on the Right Bank Canal, deprived of the irrigation water, include Jalabani, Siahalo, Zore Bazzar and Pittok.

Although, presently these areas are irrigated, however with the construction of the dam these lands would also become barren, causing social conflict between the landowners of these lands and the lands to be irrigated by the dam water. The landowners of these areas have already threatened not to allow the canal waters flow from their area if they are deprived of the water.

Meanwhile, there is no provision in the dam design for a floodgate in the downstream of Dasht River, and the outlet will exist only in the form of the sole spillway with a very limited capacity.

Due to an inadequate spillway, water would flow very slowly, thus terminating the flood irrigation in a 150km stretch on both banks of Dasht River downstream the dam.

Millions of acres of land is irrigated by flood irrigation. This land is situated in the average 5km width of the river, which receives river water in the case of flooding.

Millions cultivate crops and fruits like cotton, watermelon, mash etc., through flood irrigation. These lands would be degraded due to no flooding in the area once the dam was operational.

Besides, the flood irrigated lands, the downstream areas are also characterized with forests, which too, are the resources of livelihoods for millions. With the decrease in river flows these forests would be degraded and degenerated, which would result in the deprivation of livelihoods of a large number of woodcutters.

The major effect of the reduction in fresh water flows downstream area of the river would be on the Dasht River delta area, as reduction in flows would threaten mangrove forests, ultimately affecting the shrimp catch, a major source of livelihood for fisher folk communities. The dam project offers no compensation or alternative livelihoods for those growers, woodcutters and fishermen of the downstream region.

SUGGESTIONS: Height of the dam should be reduced by at least eight feet, which would prevent a large number of villages upstream from being inundated. Similarly, the proposed storage capacity should also be reduced by at least 15 feet, reducing the flood level by about 6 feet in the upstream areas, thus preventing vast areas including towns of Soleband and Nasirabad from being inundated.

A comprehensive survey of villages and lands should be carried out and a resettlement plan prepared before storing water in the dam. The affected people should be settled in and around Gwadar, ensuring some alternative livelihood to affectees.

Owners whose lands are affected should be provided lands in the dam command area and a scientific survey should be carried out to know the extent of possible extent of water logging in the upstream areas once the dam is operational.

The areas and the village to be threatened from the menace of water logging should also be provided reasonable compensation. Maximum Dasht River flows downstream the Mirani Dam should be ensured to save the flood irrigated lands, forests, and mangroves ecosystem of the Dasht Delta, as well as the fisheries and shrimp resources of the region.

http://www.dawn.com/2004/08/09/ebr12.htm
--------------------------------------------

Reports of the prpject and how it was developing during 2004.


----------



## Interceptor

Client and Owner: Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA)

Consultant/Designer: Nespak, ACE, Binie Black & Montgomery (NEAC)

Description of Works: Engineering, Procurement and Construction Works.
*
Main Components: *

a) Hydrology: *Catechment Area : 7,964 Sq. miles*
Average Annual Flow :* 223,000 A. Ft.*
b) Reservoir: *Gross Storage : 302,000 A. Ft.*
Live Storage : *52,000 A. Ft.*
Average Annual Releases : *114,000 A. Ft.*
c) Dam (Type: Earth Fill): *Height : 127 Ft.*
Length at Crest : *3,350 Ft.*
Top Width : *35 Ft.*
a) Hydrology: Catechment Area : *7,964 Sq. miles*
d) Spillway (Type: Overflow): *Clear Waterway : 344 Ft.*
Designed Capacity : *205,800 Cusecs*
Maximum Capacity : *384,300 Cusecs*
e) Outlet: *Tunnel Diameter : 8 Ft*
Capacity : *377 Cusecs*
Access Road: *43 Km*
Irrigation System: *Gravity, Lined Channels*
Command Area & Capacity of System
Right Bank Canal : *20,800 Acres & 36 Cusecs*
Left Bank Canal :* 12,400 Acres & 141 Cusecs*
Total : *33,200 Acres & 377 Cusecs*
Man-hours: *10.87 million*
Peak manpower: *1,550*
Completion: *July 2006*


----------



## Interceptor

*Pictures of the project.*


----------



## Interceptor

* Mangla Dam Raising Project
*


Client and Owner: Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA)
Consultant/Designer: Mangla Joint Venture (MJV) NESPAK, ACE, Barqaab, Binnie Black, Veatch & Harza
Description of Works: Mangla Dam raising project envisages its main crest level to be raised by 30 ft, from EI. 1234 ft. to EI. 1264 ft. The existing 454 ft. high dam is an earthfill structure with clay core and gravel and rolled sand stone shoulders. The main and emergency spillways will be modified for the raised conservation level.
Main Components:
Main Dam & Intake Embankment


 * Sukian Dyke
 * Jari Dam & Rimworks
 * Main Spillway
 * Emergency Spillway
 * Gate Equipment
 * Mirpur Bypass Road


Man-hours: 21.3 million
Expected Completion Date: September 20 2007
http://descon.com/Sectors/Infrastructure/manglaDamRaising.aspx


----------



## Introvert

*Chinese company receives Contract to Build Pakistan Dam*

Wednesday, 26 December 2007

Gezhouba Co., one of China's largest civil engineering companies, said it's received a $1.5 billion contract to build a hydroelectric dam in Pakistan, according to its statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange today.

Gezhouba, with the help of China National Machinery & Equipment Import & Export Corp., will build the Neelum-Jhelum dam on the Neelum River to generate electricity, the company said. The dam is in Azad Kashmir near the India border and will be completed within 93 months, the Chinese company said.

The project, which will generate 969 megawatts of electricity, will be inaugurated by President Pervez Musharraf at the end of the month, Pakistan.

More than 2,000 Chinese engineers will work on the project in pakistan. 

Chinese company receives Contract to Build Pakistan Dam - Unique Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Baazi said:


> *Chinese company receives Contract to Build Pakistan Dam*
> 
> Wednesday, 26 December 2007
> 
> Gezhouba Co., one of China's largest civil engineering companies, said it's received a $1.5 billion contract to build a hydroelectric dam in Pakistan, according to its statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange today.
> 
> Gezhouba, with the help of China National Machinery & Equipment Import & Export Corp., will build the Neelum-Jhelum dam on the Neelum River to generate electricity, the company said. The dam is in Azad Kashmir near the India border and will be completed within 93 months, the Chinese company said.
> 
> The project, which will generate 969 megawatts of electricity, will be inaugurated by President Pervez Musharraf at the end of the month, Pakistan.
> 
> More than 2,000 Chinese engineers will work on the project in pakistan.
> 
> Chinese company receives Contract to Build Pakistan Dam - Unique Pakistan



shouldnt this post be in the economic and development section or i am just being picky

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mujahideen

Well we need electricity and we should get it anyway we can.


----------



## fatman17

mujahideen said:


> Well we need electricity and we should get it anyway we can.



no quarrel with that!


----------



## ahussains

Thats cool and nice hear about another dam but a 93 months a very long time can we speed it many 969 MW is a good amount this will be multiply by 3 in comming days by making more dams


----------



## khanz

good to see the water problems finally being addressed


----------



## universal_s0ldier

Its an amazing project and would add much to Pakistan. But i m sure its completion date has been enhanced till 2011, wat could be the reasons i think its bad on part of companies working there or some resources problem.


----------



## dabong1

My family lives 5 minutes from the dam.......we get a new double road and it knocks about 15 min of the journey..great.
There where loads of chinese people at the start of the project,it was really funny seeing them start with 5 armed guards for every one person,but after a bit of time the chinese got rid of the guards and started mixing with the locals...there really cool people.


----------



## fatman17

Basha Dam construction likely to start in 2009

LAHORE: The construction work on Diamer-Basha Dam project will likely commence after the international competitive bidding in 2009.

Draft detailed engineering designs and tender documents of the project have been submitted by consultants and are being reviewed for finalisation.

According to source, the German Company Lemhyer has submitted a detailed engineering design to WAPDA, which is being reviewed by the authority.

Consultant Company has made many recommendations to government including setting up four hydropower stations of 1,150MW for royalty purposes to North West Frontier Province (NWFP) and Northern Areas. The company has informed the authority that 4,500MW electricity would be generated by the dam project.

In the draft of detailed engineering, the company has also recommend to keep flow rate of water at the level to fill the dam in four years and suggested to store 60 percent water in the dam and release 40 percent to generate power and irrigate crops. 

The company has also recommended maintaining water outflow of 35,000 cusecs and keeping the height of dam at 1,160 metre instead of 1,170 metres set earlier to store water at the time of sudden melting of glacier. 

It has also indicated that 27,000 families would be affected by the construction of dam and recommended setting up nine model villages near Gilgat to accommodate these affected families. The company has also recommended allotting five Marlas for residence per family and six canals to one family for agriculture purpose. 

A briefing was given to a delegation of staff course, Naval War College in Lahore at WAPDA House on Saturday and it was told that the work on the construction on Basha Dam would start in 2009. 

Pakistan Electric Power Company (PEPCO) Managing Director, Munawar Baseer Ahmed and WAPDA Member (Water) Muhammad Mushtaq Chaudhry briefed the delegation about the power and water scenario in the country. 

The delegation was appraised that Pakistan is heading towards a situation of being water deficient country, because per capita water availability has already reduced to an alarming figure of 1,070 cubic metres in the year 2007. It is pertinent to mention that a country, according to the universally accepted parameters, is declared water scarce country if per capita availability of water reduces to 1,000 cubic meters. 

*The delegation was briefed that the accumulative gross storage capacity of Tarbela, Mangla and Chashma reservoirs that used to be 18.37 million acre feet (MAF) originally, has reduced to 13.22 MAF due to sedimentation, resulting in 28 percent loss of storage capacity. Hence, construction of at least one mega dam is inevitable to meet the growing need of water in the country. It was told that another 20 million acres of virgin land could be brought under irrigation if additional water is made available by constructing new water reservoirs in Pakistan. *

It was told that the filling of water in the raised Mangla Dam would start this year. The first phase of Greater Thal, and Kachhi canals are expected to be completed by December 2008, while the first phase of Rainee Canal Project is likely to be completed in March 2009. It was further told that the engineering studies of 15 hydropower projects with accumulative generation capacity of 25,270MW are being carried out by WAPDA. 

The delegation was informed that PEPCO is striving hard to minimise the gap between consumption and generation of electricity by adopting various short, medium and long-term measures. A number of reforms are being introduced to make power sector of Pakistan more efficient and customer friendly, it was added.


----------



## Neo

*Diamer-Basha Dam: engineering design, tender documents of project completed ​* 
LAHORE (July 01 2008): Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Shakeel Durrani has said that the detailed engineering design and tender documents of the multi-purpose Diamer-Basha Dam project had been completed, while all the studies and details had also been reviewed by the international panel of experts.

He was speaking after the presentation by the consultants of the dam at the Wapda House here on Monday. Durrani further said that Rs 200 million had been allocated for the detail design of the project in the 2008-09 Federal budget, while the pre-qualification process of the contractors had already been initiated.

He further said that Diamer-Basha Dam was a 8.50 billion-dollar project, having immense importance, as it was the largest project ever executed in any sector in the country. He stated that the construction of the project would commence next year following international competitive bidding and every effort would be made to ensure that the highest professional standard of quality and safety were maintained.

The project would go a long way to cope with the increasing demand of water and electric power in the country, he said, adding it would help increase the ratio of low-cost hydel power in the national grid. Diamer-Basha dam will be the highest roller compacted concrete (RCC) dam in the world with more than 100-kilometre long reservoir and 272-metre in height.

Its storage capacity would be 6.4 MAF, while 4,500 MW of electricity will be generated by the project. Diamer-Basha Dam will contribute more than 18,000 Giga watt-hours of electricity annually to the national grid. Earlier, the consultants of the dam briefed the Wapda chairman, besides officers of Water and Power Ministry and Planning Commission, former members (Water) and members of the authority.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## Neo

​


----------



## Neo

​


----------



## Neo

*PROJECT BENEFITS*

&#8226; Availability of about 6.4 MAF annual surface face water storage for supplementing irrigation supplies during low flow periods
&#8226; Harnessing of renewable source of clean and cheap energy through installed capacity of 4500 MW
&#8226; Reduction of dependence on thermal power, thus saving foreign exchange
&#8226; Employment opportunity, particularly to the locals, during the construction and operation
&#8226; Creation of massive infrastructure leading to overall socio-economic uplift of the area and standard of living of people.

*ENVIRONMENT AND RESETTLEMENT**

(After Reducing Dam Height by 10m)

&#8226; No. of villages affected 30 
&#8226; No. of Houses Affected 2200 
&#8226; Population affected 22,000 

&#8226; Agricultural land submerged 1,500 acres 
&#8226; Area under reservoir 25,000 acres 
&#8226; Length of KKH submerged 100 km 
&#8226; Proposed new settlements 9 
&#8226; Infrastructure Electricity, roads,
water supply, 
schools, health 
centres etc. 

*Subject to refinement during detailed design stage


*SALIENT FEATURES*

&#8226; *LOCATION* 40 km downstream of Chilas 

&#8226; *MAIN DAM * 
Maximum Height 270 m 
Type Roller Compacted Concrete (RCC) 

&#8226; *DIVERSION SYSTEM* 2 No. Diversion tunnels 
1 No. Diversion canal 
Upstream and Downstream Cofferdams 

&#8226; *MAIN SPILLWAY* No. of gates 9 
Size of gate 16.5 &#935; 15.0 m 

&#8226; *RESERVOIR LEVEL* 1160 m 
Gross capacity 7.3 MAF 
Live capacity 6.4 MAF 
Min. operation level El. 1060 m 

&#8226; *OUTLETS * 
Intermediate level 8 
Low level 4 

&#8226; *POWERHOUSE(S)* 2 
Total installed capacity 4500 MW 
Location and type Toe of the Dam (one each on the right and left side) 
No. of units 8, each of 560 MW 
Average generation 16,500 Gwh/year 

&#8226; *ESTIMATED COST* (YEAR 2005) 
US$6.5 Billion​


----------



## araz

Neo.
Thanks for the detailed info. it is always difficult to assess the usefulness of a project like this. One of the things in favour of Kalabagh is the useful life of the project. Do we know what the useful life of this project will be?
Secondly-- We have heard of the problem of silting of dams. My question is whether it is possible to dredge the silt away. If it, why is it not considered? What resources would be required for it?
Thanks in advance for your help in this regards
waSalam
Araz


----------



## Always Neutral

araz said:


> Neo.
> Thanks for the detailed info. it is always difficult to assess the usefulness of a project like this. One of the things in favour of Kalabagh is the useful life of the project. Do we know what the useful life of this project will be?
> Secondly-- We have heard of the problem of silting of dams. My question is whether it is possible to dredge the silt away. If it, why is it not considered? What resources would be required for it?
> Thanks in advance for your help in this regards
> waSalam
> Araz



Dredging any thing below 30 meters is either not cost effective or useless. I guess they will have silt gates at the bottom for that.

Regards


----------



## araz

Always Neutral said:


> Dredging any thing below 30 meters is either not cost effective or useless. I guess they will have silt gates at the bottom for that.
> 
> Regards



Thank you my friend.
WaSalam
Araz


----------



## Neo

araz said:


> Neo.
> Thanks for the detailed info. it is always difficult to assess the usefulness of a project like this.


You're welcome Sir!



> One of the things in favour of Kalabagh is the useful life of the project. Do we know what the useful life of this project will be?


Dams of this magnitude usually serve 40-50 years but lifespan can surely be expanded as new technologies come available.
Diamer-Basha Dam will also serve as one of four mega water reservoirs designed to reduce flooding in moonsoon and to add water into Indus and other rivers in dry season.



> Secondly-- We have heard of the problem of silting of dams. My question is whether it is possible to dredge the silt away. If it, why is it not considered? What resources would be required for it?
> Thanks in advance for your help in this regards
> waSalam
> Araz



Japan and Italy have developped new metheods and technology to avoid damage from slit, debris and sediment discharge. I'll try to find some useful info on their studies.


----------



## Neo

*DESIGN OF SLIT DAMS FOR CONTROLLING STONY DEBRIS FLOWS​*
Hui-Pang LIEN

*ABSTRACT*
A new method to a slit dam for controlling the stony debris flow has been derived based on the mass conservation law of the stony debris flow passing through a slit dam and the laboratory experiment results. This new method is then combined with three primary efficiency expressions: the dimensionless sediment outflow ratio, the sediment concentration ratio, and the sediment storage rate to develop a simple module, with which the height and the spacing of the posts, as well as the total spacing of slit dam are determined.Furthermore, these expressions can also be applied to check those slit dams that have already beenconstructed with their effectiveness against various magnitudes of the debris flow. The comparisonbetween these expressions and laboratory data is in reasonable agreement. 

Key Words: Stony debris flow, Slit dam, Dimensionless sediment outflow ratio, Sediment concentration ratio, Sediment storage rate 

*INTRODUCTION *
Stony debris flows are natural, highly concentrated water-sediment mixture, which forms wherever thesimultaneous availability of water, debris material and an adequate slope, steeper thanare satisfied(Gregoretti, 2000). In mountainous regions of Taiwan, due to vast development and utilization of hills, stony debris flows are important from the point of disaster prevention, since they occur frequently and oftenbring about heavy loss of lives and properties. Therefore, much research on stony debris flowscountermeasures has been conducted for the past fifteen years. 

Current countermeasures to cope with such disasters are either structural or non-structural in nature. The most commonly used structural method is toconstruct check dams, levees and channels to catch all the sediment transported by stony debris flows.Ordinary check dams (See Fig. 1) are closed-type and made of massive concrete. Check dams, which areoften constructed in series, have been widely used in Taiwan, Japan and Europe to reduce the debris flowdisasters. However, due to the nature of their narrow storage space and poor permeability, check dams arefilled with sediment by small discharge before debris flow occurs. 

Check dams have failed to catch the debris flow efficiently. To make up for this disadvantage, open-type dams have been developed in countries such as Austria, Japan, and Taiwan (Watanabe,1980; Fiebiger, 1997; Lin and Lin, 1999; Heumader, 2000).Open-type dams, designed to block and trap debris, come with many different styles and shapes, e.g. slit dams, dams with a rectangular slit, grid dams, bottom screen dams, etc. They all share one major function that the close-type dams lack: they allow sediments that do not cause any harm to thedownstream areas to pass down the channel while retaining destructive larger boulders. As such they are preferable over conventional check dams for conserving as much as possible the natural environment and the landscape of mountain ********. o10The effectiveness of the slit dams in the prevention of debris flows has been proven in several studies conducted in Japan. These studies all reach the conclusion that changing the spacing of the posts could decrease the debris flow peak discharge and allow the non-harmful sediment to pass through freely whilecatching the harmful sediment downstream. Watanabe, et al. (1980) has shown that the spacing of the postshas effects on the trapping capacity of a slit dam.


Read the full article here: Design Model of Slit Dam for Debris Flow Control


----------



## Neo

*37,000 families to be displaced by Bhasha Dam project ​*
ISLAMABAD: The construction of Diamer-Bhasha Dam will displace around 37,000 families, German Company Lehmar has informed in the final draft of detailed engineering design of the dam.

Sources in Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) told Daily Times Saturday that Lehmar has submitted final detailed engineering design to the authority. 

The company has recommended setting up nine model villages near Gilgit to accommodate these affected families. The company has also recommended allotting five Marlas for residence per family and six canals to one family for agriculture purpose.

The company has also informed the dam power generation capacity would be 4,500 MW per day whereas its water storage capacity would stand at 7.5 million acre feet (MAF). Dam would have four turbines and two powerhouses.

Sources said the royalty would be distributed between main stakeholders, North West Frontier Province (NWFP) and Northern Areas. For the royalty, the power plants of 1,150 MW would be set up and income from these power plants would be aimed at royalty purposes.

The dam would be at 1,160 feet above the sea level and 360 feet from the river level. Ten feet storage capacity would be specified to handle the situation if the glacier splits. Lehmar in the detailed engineering design has indicated cost of $ 8.505 billion at present against the earlier projected cost of $ 6.5 billion in year 2005.

They said Lehmar had a group of companies including Pakistan based NDC, PEC and Borquab that were engaged to issue the final design of the Diamer Bhasha dam. The contract of these companies had been ended but they would remain in by December 30 to help WAPDA.

Government has allocated Rs 200 million in Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2008-09 for the project. However the government would seek major chunk of the financing from different international financing including World Bank and Asian Development Bank (ADB).

China and Argentina have also shown interest in the Bhasha dam project. Government will send the final detailed engineering design to International Financers and these countries to seek financing for the project, it added.

Sources said that government has already placed request before the Chinese government to join the Bhasha dam project and China has offered Pakistan to hire a company for the financing. Chinese Development Bank has also assured Pakistan to provide financing for the dam project.

Sources said, that if China joins the project it would want to take award of the construction of the dam project because it has been the policy of China to take project for the construction for which it provides financing.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Engr.Adeel

Salam to alll,

i am a geotech engineer worked on Engineering design and tender documents of Diamer Basha Dam Project.

If any buddy wanna ask sumthing. plzzz ask

i Will be happy to ans that.


----------



## fatman17

Engr.Adeel said:


> Salam to alll,
> 
> i am a geotech engineer worked on Engineering design and tender documents of Diamer Basha Dam Project.
> 
> If any buddy wanna ask sumthing. plzzz ask
> 
> i Will be happy to ans that.



1. when does it get completed?

2. is there a problem with funds / financing the project?

3. what is the name of the consortium that is building this dam?


----------



## Spring Onion

fatman17 said:


> 1. when does it get completed?
> 
> 2. is there a problem with funds / financing the project?
> 
> 3. what is the name of the consortium that is building this dam?



*Let me tell you sir atleast about the funding issue.


Guess what ?
World Bank had refused to fund the project which it had earlier promised and was part of the accord for fund to this project.

In another words the elements want to starve you to death.


Now in my opinion no matter what happens, Pakistan should go ahead with the project and should take pain to fund it by itself.

Plus at the same time start work on other dams specially KBD.*


----------



## ejaz007

Some information on Diamer Basha Dam:

*BASHA DIAMER DAM PROJECT SALIENT FEATURES*

DIVERSION TUNNELS
5 No. WITH TOTAL LENGTH OF 7.5 Km
COFFER DAMS
55 m HIGH UPSTREAM & 25 m HIGH DOWNSTREAM
MAIN DAM
281 m HIGH, 990 m LONG 12 m, WIDE CREST 
RESERVOIR
GROSS CAPACITY LIVE CAPACITY FULL RESERVOIR LEVEL
9.04 MAF (11.15 BCM) 7.30 MAF (9.05 BCM) El. 1170 m
MAIN SPILLWAY
TYPEDESIGN DISCHARGE GATE CONTROLLED OGEE CREST 23,700 Cumecs (837,000 Cusecs)
OUTLETS
8 CONDUITS FOR IRRIGATION AND 4 FOR SLUICING
POWERHOUSES
LOCATION & TYPENO. OF UNITSTOTAL INSTALLED CAPACITY TWO UNDERGROUND, ONE ON EACH BANK12 UNITS, EACH OF 375 MW (6 ON EACH POWERHOUSE)4500 MW (16,770 GWh)
ENVIRONMENTAL EFFECT
APPROX. POPULATION AFFECTEDSUBMERGENCE OF KKH 23,700 (2,850 HOUSEHOLDS) 110 Km

*SEISMIC DESIGN PARAMETERS*

MAXIMUM DESIGN EARTHQUAKE (MDE) TAKEN EQUAL TO THE MAXIMUM CREDIBLE EARTHQUAKE (MCE) 0.40 g
OPERATING BASIS EARTHQUAKE (OBE) 0.21 g

*BASHA DIAMER DAM PROJECTPOWER TRANSMISSION*

1. FAR AWAY FROM LOAD CENTER.
2. FIRST 325 KM THROUGH RUGGED MOUNTAINS.
3. MORE COSTLIER AND DIFFICULT TO CONSTRUCT.
4. TOTAL COST U.S. $ 986 MILLION WHICH IS ABOUT 15 % OF TOTAL FINANCIAL COST.


----------



## bhangra12345

Jana said:


> Let me tell you sir atleast about the funding issue.
> Guess what ?
> World Bank had refused to fund the project which it had earlier promised and was part of the accord for fund to this project.
> 
> In another words the elements want to starve you to death.
> 
> 
> Now in my opinion no matter what happens, Pakistan should go ahead with the project and should take pain to fund it by itself.
> 
> Plus at the same time start work on other dams specially KBD.



Didnt China pitch in, if I remember it right?
http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2008\04\04\story_4-4-2008_pg5_8

Also after the narmada dam controversies in India, wasnt there a decision by WB not to fund projects which have mass displacement?

What was the funding requirement and what was Pakistan's share, what was supposed to be WBs share and how was the supposed loan repaid?


----------



## Spring Onion

bhangra12345 said:


> Didnt China pitch in, if I remember it right?
> Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan
> 
> Also after the narmada dam controversies in India, wasnt there a decision by WB not to fund projects which have mass displacement?
> 
> What was the funding requirement and what was Pakistan's share, what was supposed to be WBs share and how was the supposed loan repaid?



Yes it was there but WB just last month refused to fund the projects it means we were still banking on WB.

If we go for China it would much much wiser.

WB loans are always costly and add to misiries for the common of the country.


----------



## bhangra12345

Jana said:


> Yes it was there but WB just last month refused to fund the projects it means we were still banking on WB.
> 
> If we go for China it would much much wiser.
> 
> WB loans are always costly and add to misiries for the common of the country.



What were Chinas terms? 

From a post above


> Lehmar in the detailed engineering design has indicated cost of $ 8.505 billion at present against the earlier projected cost of $ 6.5 billion in year 2005.



so in total around $10 billion if todays escalations are taken into account. Remember how much did US demand in WoT for this money, what would have been Chinas quid pro?


----------



## Neo

Jana said:


> Yes it was there but WB just last month refused to fund the projects it means we were still banking on WB.
> 
> If we go for China it would much much wiser.
> 
> WB loans are always costly and add to misiries for the common of the country.



Jana Ji,

True that WB declined to finance this mega project fro political reason last month but China has stepped in now to complete it, I've reported the events in another thread.

*Diamer-Bhash Dam*


----------



## Engr.Adeel

fatman17 said:


> 1. when does it get completed?
> 
> 2. is there a problem with funds / financing the project?
> 
> 3. what is the name of the consortium that is building this dam?



1. if it start (inshallah) next year, it will be completed by 2016, as per schadule.
2. yes there are some problems with funds. Govt. need at least 60% finance from outside. but hopefully this will be sorted out.
3. still the contractors are not decided, prequalification of contractors is on th way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Engr.Adeel

ejaz007 said:


> Some information on Diamer Basha Dam:
> 
> *BASHA DIAMER DAM PROJECT SALIENT FEATURES*
> 
> DIVERSION TUNNELS
> 5 No. WITH TOTAL LENGTH OF 7.5 Km
> COFFER DAMS
> 55 m HIGH UPSTREAM & 25 m HIGH DOWNSTREAM
> MAIN DAM
> 281 m HIGH, 990 m LONG 12 m, WIDE CREST
> RESERVOIR
> GROSS CAPACITY LIVE CAPACITY FULL RESERVOIR LEVEL
> 9.04 MAF (11.15 BCM) 7.30 MAF (9.05 BCM) El. 1170 m
> MAIN SPILLWAY
> TYPEDESIGN DISCHARGE GATE CONTROLLED OGEE CREST 23,700 Cumecs (837,000 Cusecs)
> OUTLETS
> 8 CONDUITS FOR IRRIGATION AND 4 FOR SLUICING
> POWERHOUSES
> LOCATION & TYPENO. OF UNITSTOTAL INSTALLED CAPACITY TWO UNDERGROUND, ONE ON EACH BANK12 UNITS, EACH OF 375 MW (6 ON EACH POWERHOUSE)4500 MW (16,770 GWh)
> ENVIRONMENTAL EFFECT
> APPROX. POPULATION AFFECTEDSUBMERGENCE OF KKH 23,700 (2,850 HOUSEHOLDS) 110 Km
> 
> *SEISMIC DESIGN PARAMETERS*
> 
> MAXIMUM DESIGN EARTHQUAKE (MDE) TAKEN EQUAL TO THE MAXIMUM CREDIBLE EARTHQUAKE (MCE) 0.40 g
> OPERATING BASIS EARTHQUAKE (OBE) 0.21 g
> 
> *BASHA DIAMER DAM PROJECTPOWER TRANSMISSION*
> 
> 1. FAR AWAY FROM LOAD CENTER.
> 2. FIRST 325 KM THROUGH RUGGED MOUNTAINS.
> 3. MORE COSTLIER AND DIFFICULT TO CONSTRUCT.
> 4. TOTAL COST U.S. $ 986 MILLION WHICH IS ABOUT 15 % OF TOTAL FINANCIAL COST.



I will like to add that these features are from the previous design which was done by NEAC at the feasaility stage. Latest design features are here-under

DIVERSION TUNNELS
2 No. WITH TOTAL LENGTH OF 2 KmCOFFER DAMS
55 m HIGH UPSTREAM & 25 m HIGH DOWNSTREAM
MAIN DAM
272 m HIGH, 990 m LONG 15 m, WIDE CREST 
RESERVOIR
GROSS CAPACITY LIVE CAPACITY FULL RESERVOIR LEVEL
8.6 MAF (11.15 BCM) 6.5 MAF El. 1170 mMAIN SPILLWAY
TYPEDESIGN DISCHARGE GATE CONTROLLED OGEE CREST 23,700 Cumecs (837,000 Cusecs)
OUTLETS
8 CONDUITS FOR IRRIGATION
 1 tunnel FOR SLUICING
POWERHOUSES
LOCATION & TYPENO. OF UNITSTOTAL INSTALLED CAPACITY TWO UNDERGROUND, ONE ON EACH BANK8 UNITS, EACH OF 562.5 MW (4 ON EACH POWERHOUSE)4500 MW (16,770 GWh)ENVIRONMENTAL EFFECT
APPROX. POPULATION AFFECTEDSUBMERGENCE OF KKH 23,700 (2,850 HOUSEHOLDS) 110 Km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Engr.Adeel said:


> 1. if it start (inshallah) next year, it will be completed by 2016, as per schadule.
> 2. yes there are some problems with funds. Govt. need at least 60% finance from outside. but hopefully this will be sorted out.
> 3. still the contractors are not decided, prequalification of contractors is on th way.



my friend u r in norway - how r u involved?


----------



## Engr.Adeel

fatman17 said:


> my friend u r in norway - how r u involved?



The engineering design and tender documents works of Diamer Basha dam project are completed by 30 June 2008. I was in Diamer Basha Consultants Office, Lahore untill 30 June 2008. I came here in Norway on 5th August 2008.

Now as it is finished so consultants are demobalized. 
now a dayz project is in stage of prequalification of contractors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Govt announces construction of Bhasha dam
submitted 1 hour 56 minutes ago 
The Executive Committee of the National Economic Council has approved the construction of Diamer-Bhasha dam here on Tuesday. Addressing a press conference, Federal Minister for Water and Power, Raja Parvez Ashraf said that 4500 MW of electricity would be generated through the dam. The construction work will be completed in seven years with the cost of $12.6 billions, adding that it will have the capacity to store 8.1 million acre feet water. Ashraf said that the bidding would commence on November 30 for pre-qualification of the project. Around 28, 000 people would be displaced due to the project, he said and added that affected people would be provided alternate land in addition to the payment of actual cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

*Pakistan approves construction of Bhasha Dam *
Tuesday, 11 Nov, 2008 | 06:20 PM PST | 

File photo: Minister for Water and Power, Raja Pervez Ashraf. APP

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan approved on Tuesday a plan to build a dam on the Indus river at a cost of more than $12 billion as part of efforts to overcome an acute power shortage.


The government had approved the construction of the Bhasha dam project in the Gilgit region in the north which will produce 4,500 MW of electricity and include a reservoir for 8.1 million acre feet of water, a government minister said.

&#8216;This is a great project for the Pakistani nation,&#8217; Minister for Water and Power Raja Pervez Ashraf told a news conference after a meeting of the executive committee of the
National Economic Council, which deals with development projects.

The project would cost $12.6 billion and would be completed in seven years, he said.
Ashraf said pre-qualification bids for the dam, a diversion tunnel and an underground power station would be held on Nov.30.

The National Economic Council sanctioned $745 million for acquisition of land for the dam and compensation to people affected by the project, the government said in a statement.

Ashraf said 28,000 people would be affected. The construction of reservoirs and dams is sensitive in Pakistan where down-river provinces, such as Sindh in the south, complain that they risk being deprived of their fair share of water.

Former president Pervez Musharraf campaigned for the construction of the Kalabagh dam on the Indus river, a considerable distance downstream from Gilgit.

But Musharraf abandoned his efforts to get the dam built after opposition from three of the country's four provinces, which feared Punjab, the main agricultural province, would siphon off an unfair amount of water.

The seven-month-old civilian government that came to power this year has shelved plans for the Kalabagh dam and has promised projects that do not raise controversy to meet the energy shortage.

None of the provinces has raised objections to the Bhasha dam, apparently because its location in a northern mountain valley has eased fears that Punjab can take an unfair share of water.

About a third of the country's power generation capacity of 19,566 MW comes from hydro-electricity, with most of the rest produced by thermal plants.

The demand for electricity in Pakistan is projected to grow by 8.7 per cent a year.


----------



## ejaz007

*Bhasha Dam contract awarded to Chinese consortium: Pervaiz*
* Minister says power generation from Thar coal deposits to begin in five years 

KARACHI: In a bid to overcome an energy shortfall of 3,500 to 4,000 megawatts, the government has given the contract for the construction of Bhasha-Diamer Dam to a Chinese consortium  with the identified potential of the project close to 25,000 megawatts, said Federal Water and Power Minister Raja Pervaiz Ashraf on Monday. 

Addressing the media after a seminar on Energy Trade in South Asia: Prospects and Challenges for Regional Integration, the minister said power generation from the Thar coal deposits would begin in the next five years. 

Close to $30 billion in investments were needed by 2015 to meet the countrys energy needs, he said, adding that $10 billion of the sum would be provided by the pubic sector and $15 billion by the private sector. He claimed that SAARC countries were also keen to invest in Pakistans energy sector. 

He said that a Turkish company was installing windmills in Sindh with a capacity of 1,000 megawatts. The government had also purchased 1,100 megawatts of electricity from Iran for Balochistan, he said, adding that there would be no load shedding in the country by the end of 2009. We are (also) supplying 600 to 700 megawatts to Karachi, he said. We will cut the power tariff in line with international oil prices. agencies

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Omar1984

*Bara Dam to irrigate 41,729 acres, generate 5.8MW power ​*
By Ijaz Kakakhel

ISLAMABAD: To ensure irrigation of 41729 acres of land in FATA and to generate 5.8 MW much needed electricity, the government plans to construct Bara Multipurpose Project Khyber Agency FATA. 

The scheme would cost the government Rs 20.651 billion through Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP). The project was located in Khyber Agency FATA on Bara River. The propose dam axis was located about one km downstream of the confluence of Bara River with Mastura River and 3.07 km upstream of the diversion weir of Bara River Canals Scheme (BRCS). The reservoir of the propose dam extends both in Bara and Mastura valleys. 

The project is expected to meet the irrigation needs of 41729 acres of cultivable command area, assures releases in the river to meet the water supply needs of Peshawar Cantonment and industrial units dependent on the river water. It will also produce 5400 million gallon per year of treated water to meet the drinking water needs of adjoining areas of FATA and Peshawar. In addition, with the project development, flood damages along the downstream reaches of Bara River will be avoided. A powerhouse is proposed at the outlet having a capacity of 4.8 MW and another of 1 MW. 

The project envisages construction of an earth core fill dam, as being the most economical and technically viable option considering the site-specific conditions. The recommended site for dam construction is located just downstream of the confluence of Bara and Mastura rivers about 3.7 km upstream of the existing weir (locally known as Sapera Dam). The dead storage capacity of 22929 acre-ft is provided, which is sufficient for 35 year. 

According to the working paper obtained by Daily Times reveals that the about 50% of the live storage would be lost in about 65 years. Overall life of the reservoir is envisaged to be about 100 years. The design life of the dam is more than 50 years. 

The working paper further reveals that the economic Internal Rate of Return (EIRR) is 19.08 percent, which exceeds 12 percent opportunity cost of capital in Pakistan presently being used by Planning and Development Division, Islamabad. With the completion of the project, the government would be able to develop 155 tons of fish as well as to control the flash flood. 

The government has earmarked an amount of Rs.200 million in the PSDP 2009-10. The Special Central Development Working Party (CDWP) on 17th of this month already approved the project and the ECNEC likely to approve in its meeting scheduled to meet in August 2009. 

The construction of Bara Dam is endorsed in the context of national Strategy to harness flood waters for irrigation and other purpose through construction of small dams and is one of the Prime Ministers Programme of Small/Medium dams in the country. Prime Minister has also desired the quick response on implementation of this project on fast track basis for completion of the project in stipulate time period. 

Water and Power Development Authority and Fata Development Authority are the sponsoring agency for the project and WAPDA is the executing agency.


----------



## Interceptor

*PM for building new dams to meet future water needs* 

Updated at: 2230 PST, Saturday, August 01, 2009 
KARACHI: Prime Minister Yusuf Raza Gilani said here Saturday that electricity problem in Karachi will be solved after revamping the old system by KESC management which is the basic root-cause of present day situatin. He was addressing a press conference after a meeting with the KESC Management at KESC Head Office. 

Sindh Governor Dr Ishrat-ul-Ebad Khan, Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah, Federal Minister for Water and Power Raja Parvez Ahsraf and CEO KESC Naveed Ismail were also present on the occasion. 

Earlier, in a briefing the KESC Management apprised the Prime Minister about power supply situation, the problems being faced and their future planning viz-a-viz investment in the KESC. 

The Prime Minister pointed out that he is the first head of an elected government who is visiting KESC after 13 years and this speaks about the importance he gives to Karachi and its problems. 

He said that a fact finding Cabinet Ministers Committee on Energy Crisis is already working and visiting various provinces and has also held a meeting on the KESC issue in Karachi. 

He observed that in order to solve the existing power supply problem, the KESCs capacity has to be enhanced and its system revamped, which has grown obsolete. 

The Prime Minister said that three Towns of Karachi have been identified as model for system revamping whereafter the Governor and Chief Minister would convince the people for extending their cooperation and ending up the kunda system. 

He was of the view that KESC must have effective inquiry office from where the people could know as to why there is no electricity and when an accurate information will be communicated to them, they will have their trust in the utility. 

Yusuf Raza Gilani informed that as a follow up to the Cabinet Ministers Committee meeting held in Karachi, the owners of the company have been invited for a meeting to be held in Islamabad on August 5 to get KESCs financial information from them and their investment plan. 

He said the Cabinet Ministers Committee is holding its meetings on daily basis and is meeting various stakeholders to resolve the issue of energy crisis. 

He said for Karachi it has been directed to hold meetings with the Chamber, industrialists, Chief Minister, City Government and other stakeholders to find out a solution to the issue and in this regard all out efforts are being made. 

The present government is facing various problems including energy crisis and all these will stand solved through our hands, he declared. 

The Prime Minister said that energy crisis is a challenge today for the government and in case of Karachi, it would soon be resolved with an effective strategy. 

He said water will emerge as another issue in future and to cope with it, new dams will have to be constructed. He said this would require planning 3-4 years ahead and this government has started work on it now. 

We dont want to keep saying that these issues have been inherited by us and rather we accept all the challenges and accept our responsibility. 

The Prime Minister said that because of energy crisis, our industries are suffering and when this problem stands solved, new units would come up and employment opportunities will generate. 

He pointed out that Karachi is the economic hub of the region and mini-Pakistan and his visit here is reflective of the importance he gives to this city. 

Whatever resources are required, we would utilise them here and mitigate the sufferings of the people of Karachi who faced problems because of energy crisis during recent rains. 

Replying a question, the Prime Minister reiterated that power issue in Karachi will be solved when KESCs capacity will be enhanced and the system revamped. 

He told a questioner that financial issues of KESC will be resolved during meeting with its owners. 

He said the Government is working on various options including construction of dams to meet water shortage in future. 

When asked whether construction of Kalabagh dam is on the card, the Prime Minister said only those dams would be constructed on which the Provinces will have consensus. 

He told a questioner that PPP and MQM would continue to sit together as they are sitting together with him today. 

To another question in regard to Supreme Courts decision on Friday, he said it is essential that Constitution is fully respected. He said under the constitution, all institutions are performing their responsibilities. 

Yousuf Raza Gilani told a questioner that IDPs from Swat and Malakand are returning to their homes with respect and as far as the question of Waziristan is concerned it is also part of the country. 

He said people have come to know about those who wanted to destabilise Pakistan. 

To another question, the Prime Minister said that Thar Coal is a major asset for Pakistan and specialy Sindh. 

He said Thar Coal issue has been resolved and a Board formed with Chief Minister as its chairman and now work on this project should start. 

PM for building new dams to meet future water needs


----------



## AstanoshKhan

We don't need anymore DAMNS, the only thing we need to do is to overhaul the existing ones to be more efficient.


----------



## Hyde

no we do need dams as soon as possible or else peoples of Pakistan will be dying thirsty in 2025+. India is making dams on our rivers and if we don't take a stand today it will be too late.

Pakistan must build more dams to overcome the water and agricultural crisis


----------



## Hyde

*4,500 MW Bhasha dam cleared by Ecnec ​*

Federal Minister for Water & Power Raja Pervez Ashraf speaks during a press conference regarding the approval of construction of Bhasha Dam, at Pak Secretariat. Federal Minister for Information & Broadcasting Qamar Zaman Kaira and Chairman WAPDA Shakil Durrani are also seen in the picture.ONLINE 

ISLAMABAD: The 4,500-megawatt Diamer-Bhasha dam project and about two dozen other infrastructure and social sector schemes worth Rs977 billion were approved on Thursday.

The Rs894.25 billion dam project in the Northern Areas, approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec), will have a foreign funding component of Rs312.94 billion.

Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin chaired the meeting. The Minister for Information and Broadcasting, Qamar Zaman Kaira, and the Minister for Water and Power, Pervez Ashraf, told journalists that the construction of the dam on the Indus, some 400kms from Islamabad, would begin by October next year and be completed in eight to 10 years.

Its payback period will be 30 years. They termed it a lifeline project for the country.

This is the biggest project ever approved in the history of Pakistan. We spent 33 years in discussions while the countrys biggest dams capacity was declining because of sedimentation, Mr Ashraf said.

We have begun installing major hydropower projects to overcome the energy crisis.

He said the 272-metre high concrete dam would have a storage capacity of 6.4 million acre-feet and it would irrigate more than 33 million acres. It would also help reduce sedimentation in Tarbela Dam, the minister said.

In reply to a question, he said the bidding process would be transparent. He said the National Highway Authority would start widening roads for transporting equipment and installation work.

The information minister said people to be affected by the project would be compensated before the start of the work.

He said Rs15 billion had been allocated in the budget for land acquisition and payment of compensation.

Mr Kaira, who also holds the portfolio of Kashmir Affairs and Northern Areas, praised people of the region for their cooperation and sacrifices during the process of approval of the project.

Not a single voice was raised from the people of the Northern Areas against this project and I assure them that their genuine demands regarding compensation and settlement will be addressed on a priority basis.

He said preference would be given to local people for employment in the project. The minister said royalty would be paid in accordance with the Constitution. He said work on land acquisition would begin within three months.

In reply to a question, he said generating funds for the project would not pose a problem because international financial institutions had expressed their interest in financing it. He said all stakeholders had been consulted before the projects approval.

Referring to surveys by seismologists, he said the dam would be 35kms away from a faultline and it would be 99.9 per cent safe.

He said the committee had also approved the Duber Khwar hydropower project, Khan Khawar project and the 16MW Naltar-III and 14MW Naltar-V projects.

The minister for water and power said a committee had been constituted to resolve out of court the issue of net hydel power profit of the NWFP.

He said the country had 185 billion tons of coal reserves and the World Bank had approved funds for their technical study. He said Rs2.525 billion had been allocated for the feasibility study.

The information minister said Ecnec considered 44 projects worth Rs1,200 billion, but approved 24 of them. The remaining 20 projects, estimated to cost Rs223 billion, will be taken up at the next meeting.

He said the provinces had been asked to expedite implementation of projects.

Ecnec also approved a Rs3.5 billion project for poverty reduction through small holders of livestock and diary and a Rs8.1 billion project in the education sector.

It approved setting up of a 300-bed maternal and child health institute in the Shaheed Benazir Bhutto district at a cost of Rs1.2 billion.

The committee approved a Rs6.3 billion land record management and information system for Punjab and asked other provinces computerise their land records.

The minister said HIV/Aids prevention projects were also approved for the Federally Administered Tribal Areas, Islamabad, Punjab and Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

Pakistan and China sign MoU on 7,000 megawatt Bunji dam

* Dam will be constructed in Astore district of the Northern Areas
* Zardari seeks Chinese help to overcome power crisis

HANGZHOU: Pakistan and China on Saturday signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) for the construction of Bunji dam in Astore district of the Northern Areas of Pakistan.

The agreement was signed between Pakistans Ministry of Water and Power and Chinas Three Gorges Project Corporation.

Chairman Board of Investment Saleem Mandviwala and Li Yangan signed the MoU for their respective sides. President Asif Ali Zardari, Pakistans Ambassador in China Masood Khan and several senior Chinese officials were present.

Masood said the dam, one of the eight hydel projects short-listed for construction by the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA), will have a capacity of generating 7,000 megawatts of electricity.

Prior to the signing ceremony, Li Yangan met President Zardari to discuss Pak-China cooperation in the hydel power generation sector.

Help: President Asif Ali Zardari called on China to help Pakistan tackle the energy crisis and sought Chinese assistance in hydel, thermal and solar power generation projects. The president also invited Chinese companies to carry out feasibility studies in the country in this regard. 

Zardari recalled his last visit to China in February when he visited the Three Gorges Dam project and said that Pakistan had lots of potential for construction of hydel power projects on its rivers, for which it needed Chinese assistance and expertise.

He hoped that with the Chinese cooperation, Pakistan would soon be able to overcome its energy crisis.

Zardari also attended a presentation on small and medium sized dams, water conservation and irrigation by Zhejiang Design Institute of Water Conservancy and Hydroelectric Power. 

We need solar power for individual housing units and I want the Chinese to carry out a study in Pakistan, the president remarked after the presentation. 

Zardari said the government was ready to provide Chinese companies all possible assistance to set up power units that were not only cheap but also feasible for housing as well as commercial units. 

Li Yueming, the president of the institute, said they had carried out studies of couple of medium-sized dams in Azad Jammu and Kashmir and constructed over 100 such dams around the world, especially in Africa, South America and Turkey. 

In a meeting with President Zardari, President Zhejiang Zhengtai Solar Energy Science and Technology Company, Yang Liyou, said his company was ready to construct solar power generation projects in Pakistan, as country received plenty of sunlight around the year.

President Zardari said China would be the worlds next super power in trade and investment and hoped that Pakistan would become a gateway for Chinese exports to world markets through its ports. app



Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan




I Never Heard abt this Before

7000 MW . It must be a Huge DAM ...


anyone have more details ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## s90

It will be the biggest dam in Pakistan!? 

Anyway its good but im chill here,there aint any power cuts in my city anymore. 

Love you PPP.


----------



## The Patriot

can someone give us the details of the dam.


----------



## The Patriot

I searched a lot but could not find a comprehensive data on Pakistan's small and medium sized dams . I know there is Small Dams Organizations probably in each province but has no web site. Can any one give the list and details of existing and future projects.


----------



## Hyde

I am here for this purpose 

I have been talking about Hydropower potential in Pakistan with some other friends one of the other Pakistani forum

In brief see this link for complete list of dams

Wapda - Welcome

This link is about Bunji DAM

BUNJI HYDROPOWER PROJECT

This link is about Dasu Dam

DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT

This link is about Bhasha Dam

1

There are other past/ongoing/future projects and you can check the link for more information

This is excellent site but i don't know there is something wrong at the moment and its not showing a complete list of Dams, keep checking this site and you will hopefully find the complete list of small, medium and large dams in Pakistan and also past, current and future projects

Pakistanhydro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

The Patriot said:


> can someone give us the details of the dam.



i just posted here

http://www.defence.pk/forums/458895-post2.html

and

http://www.defence.pk/forums/458897-post3.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

I copied this from somewhere so the credit goes to original poster

----------------------------------

All potential projects above 10 MW

Project Name Capacity
(MW) Status Area

1 Bunji Hydropower Project 5400 Prefeasibility Northern Areas
2 Basha Dam Hydropower Project 4500 Feasibility Northern Areas
3 Skardu Hydropower Project 4000 Prefeasibility Northern Areas
4 Kalabagh Dam Hydropower Project 3600 Under Implementation with Public Sector Punjab
5 Tarbela Dam Hydropower Project 3478 In Operation NWFP
6 Dasu Hydropower Project 2712 Prefeasibility NWFP
7 Ghazi Brotha Hydropower Project 1450 In Operation Punjab
8 Patan Hydropower Project 1172 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
9 Phandar Hydropower Project 1172 Feasibility Northern Areas
10 Thakot Hydropower Project 1043 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
11 Mangla Dam Hydropower Project 1000 In Operation Azad Jammu & Kashmir
12 Yugo Hydropower Project 1000 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
13 Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project 969 Feasibility Azad Jammu & Kashmir
14 Chor Nala C-II Hydropower Project 728 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
15 Yulbo Hydropower Project 710 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
16 Rahkiot Hydropower Project 670 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
17 Chor Nale C-I Hydropower Project 649 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
18 Tungas Hydropower Project 625 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
19 Kargah Hydropower Project 567 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
20 Spat gah middle Hydropower Project 546 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
21 Spat Gah Lower Hydropower Project 513 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
22 Mushuj Hydropower Project 464 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
23 Karrang Hydropower Project 458 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
24 Doyian Hydropower Project 425 Feasibility Northern Areas
25 Kalam D Hydropower Project 410 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
26 Gudubar Hydropower Project 409 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
27 Mushuj Hydropower Project 362 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
28 SwirLasht Hydropower Project 340 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
29 Dhudnial Hydropower Project 300 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
30 Mahl Hydropower Project 245.2 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
31 Karote Hydropower Project 240.4 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
32 Parait Hydropower Project 223 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
33 Azad Patan Hydropower Project 221.5 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
34 Kedam Stage II Hydropower Project 209 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
35 Chhichi Hydropower Project 200 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
36 Spat Gah Upper Hydropower Project 198 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
37 Kedam Stage I Hydropower Project 197 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
38 Chor Nale K-II Hydropower Project 190 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
39 Chashma Barrage Hydropower Project 184 In Operation Punjab
40 Chakoti-Seri Hydropower Project 171 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
41 Sheringal_Darra Hydropower Project 157 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
42 Madgan Hydropower Project 147 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
43 Chakoti-Hattian Hydropower Project 139.1 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
44 Laspur Hydropower Project 133 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
45 Rajdhani Hydropower Project 132 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
46 Duber Khwar Hydropower Project 130 Under Implementation with Public Sector NWFP
47 Keyal Khwar Hydropower Project 130 Under Implementation with Public Sector NWFP
48 Sin Hydropower Project 127 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
49 Allai Khwar Hydropower Project 121 Under Implementation with Public Sector NWFP
50 Taunsa Barrage Hydropower Project 120 Feasibility Punjab
51 Sharmai_bibor d2 Hydropower Project 115 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
52 Sharmai_bibor d1 Hydropower Project 102 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
53 Zhendoli Hydropower Project 102 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
54 Kalam A1 Hydropower Project 101 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
55 Kotli Hydropower Project 97 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
56 Jinnah Barrage Hydropower Project 96 Under Implementation with Public Sector Punjab
57 Matiltan Hydropower Project 84 Under Implementation with Private Sector NWFP
58 Matiltan Hydropower Project 84 Under Implementation with Private Sector NWFP
59 Malakand-III Hydropower Project 81 Under Implementation with Public Sector NWFP
60 PaurKhwar Hydropower Project 80 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
61 Andakhi Hydropower Project 79 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
62 New Bong Hydropower Project 79 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
63 Summer Gah Hydropower Project 78 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
64 Khan Khwar Hydropower Project 72 Under Implementation with Public Sector NWFP
65 Sehra Hydropower Project 65 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
66 Lawi Hydropower Project 65 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
67 Gulpur Hydropower Project 60 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
68 Gulpur Hydropower Project 60 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
69 Uzghor Hydropower Project 58 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
70 Banikot_Patrak_A Hydropower Project 55 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
71 Harighal-Tain Dhalkot Hydropower Project 54 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
72 Harighal-Tain Dhalkot Hydropower Project 54 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
73 Harighal-Tain Dhalkot Hydropower Project 54 Under Implementation with Private Sector Azad Jammu & Kashmir
74 Koto E Hydropower Project 52.6 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
75 Buni Hydropower Project 52 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
76 Patrak_sheringal_b Hydropower Project 47 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
77 Gangwal Hydropower Project 45 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
78 Bana Hydropower Project 45 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
79 Jagran-II Hydropower Project 43.5 Feasibility Azad Jammu & Kashmir
80 Gumot Hydropower Project 40 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
81 Burbuner Hydropower Project 40 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
82 Thali Alt II Hydropower Project 38.96 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
83 Shigo Kach (F) Hydropower Project 38 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
84 Altit Hydropower Project 36.37 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
85 Thali Alt I Hydropower Project 34.8 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
86 Harpo Hydropower Project 32 Feasibility Northern Areas
87 Tokaye Hydropower Project 32 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
88 Jagran-I Hydropower Project 30.4 In Operation Azad Jammu & Kashmir
89 Ayun Hydropower Project 30 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
90 Tirich 3 A Hydropower Project 29.7 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
91 Kotri Barrage Hydropower Project 29.3 Identification / Reconnaissance Sindh
92 Basho Hydropower Project 28 Feasibility Northern Areas
93 Arkari Alt II Hydropower Project 26.4 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
94 Tirich I A Hydropower Project 25.7 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
95 Daral Khwar Hydropower Project 25 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
96 Daral Khwar Hydropower Project 25 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
97 Luat Hydropower Project 24.1 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
98 Arkari Alt I Hydropower Project 24 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
99 Rasul Barrage Hydropower Project 23.1 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
100 Tirich 2 A Hydropower Project 22.6 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
101 Hanzel (I-II-III) Hydropower Project 20 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
102 Panjnad Barrage Hydropower Project 19.5 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
103 Marala Barrage Hydropower Project 18.9 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
104 Trimmu Barrage Hydropower Project 18.4 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
105 Kachura Ph-V Hydropower Project 18.1 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
106 Golen II Hydropower Project 17.77 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
107 Qadirabad Barrage Hydropower Project 17.7 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
108 Naltar Gah Ph-V Hydropower Project 17.34 In Operation Northern Areas
109 Kuz khwar K-A Hydropower Project 15.75 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
110 Sukkur Barrage Hydropower Project 15.4 Identification / Reconnaissance Sindh
111 Nasirabad Hydropower Project 15.31 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
112 Tormic Ph-II Hydropower Project 15.3 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
113 Harpo Ph-II Hydropower Project 14.97 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
114 Jhing Hydropower Project 14.4 Feasibility Azad Jammu & Kashmir
115 Doarian Hydropower Project 14.1 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
116 Serai Korora Hydropower Project 14 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
117 Chashma Jhulem Link Canal RD 0+000 Hydropower Project 13.9565 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
118 Chashma Jhelum Link Canal RD 0+000 Hydropower Project 13.8565 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
119 Nara Canal RD 25+000 Hydropower Project 13.0233 Identification / Reconnaissance Sindh
120 Satpara Dam Hydropower Project 12.8 Under Implementation with Public Sector Northern Areas
121 Tangir Ph-IV Hydropower Project 12.3 Identification / Reconnaissance Northern Areas
122 Bahtushtaro Hydropower Project 12.29 Under Implementation with Public Sector Northern Areas
123 Hariola Hydropower Project 12 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
124 Rupkani Hydropower Project 12 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
125 Golen I Hydropower Project 11.3 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
126 Nagdara Hydropower Project 11.2 Identification / Reconnaissance Azad Jammu & Kashmir
127 Shahu Hydropower Project 11.09 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
128 Upper Chenab Canal Lower RD 0+000 Hydropower Project 10.5249 Identification / Reconnaissance Punjab
129 Chokel Khwar_Mankial Hydropower Project 10.5 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
130 Batadara Hydropower Project 10.4 Feasibility Azad Jammu & Kashmir
131 Janshai Hydropower Project 10.37 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP
132 Barum Hydropower Project 10 Identification / Reconnaissance NWFP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Patriot

I don't find words to thank you Mr X. I believe we have a lot of hydro power potential. if we could utilize it we cannot only be self sufficient in electricity but can even export it. I would love to see more projects. Besides big dams i am for small dams both for irrigation and hydro power generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Righteous_Fire

Mr X said:


> i just posted here
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/458895-post2.html
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/458897-post3.html



Thanx *"MR_X"*, you've done quite a good job

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

The Patriot said:


> I don't find words to thank you Mr X. I believe we have a lot of hydro power potential. if we could utilize it we cannot only be self sufficient in electricity but can even export it. I would love to see more projects. Besides big dams i am for small dams both for irrigation and hydro power generation.



no no you can thank me with your own words 

Check out the site that i shared in post 2 (last one) its not working for now but its really good it has got really good information about hydropower potential in Pakistan


----------



## The Patriot

Mr X said:


> no no you can thank me with your own words
> 
> Check out the site that i shared in post 2 (last one) its not working for now but its really good it has got really good information about hydropower potential in Pakistan



ya i have checked it. all the links are not working now but will keep checking it. i hope you would also have information about 32 irrigation dams that Punjab government is building in Jehlum area to harvest rain water. i couldn't find its details.


----------



## The Patriot

I am a bit confused on Bunji dam project now. In your post its capacity is 5400 mw, in pakistanhydro site its 1500 and according to a news about president zardari sighning MoU with China its 7000. what can be the exact capacity.


----------



## Hyde

The Patriot said:


> I am a bit confused on Bunji dam project now. In your post its capacity is 5400 mw, in pakistanhydro site its 1500 and according to a news about president zardari sighning MoU with China its 7000. what can be the exact capacity.



Its simple according to Wapda Bunji dam's capacity is 7000MW but they have planned to design a project having 6000MW of electricity and in future if they want they can expand it upto 7000MW but current project will remain 6000MW.

Couple of months ago it was supposed to be 5400MW but i think they revised the plan and now its generation capacity is 6000MW and if they want they can still design a bigger project and increase their capacity upto 7000MW

I hope this post was helpful 

-------------

@ your previous post

No those 32 dams are not only in Punjab in all Pakistan If you go to Wapda website you will find details about most of the projects from those 32 projects

--------

This is just my own opinion and i could also be wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghazy

BUNJI HYDROPOWER PROJECT

The project is located on Indus River near Gilit. Power House and Dam sites are 560 km & 610 km, respectively from Islamabad.


Scope of Work 
Feasibility Study, Detailed Engineering Design and Preparation of Tender Documents. 
Objectives/Benefits 
To Design a 7100 MW Hydropower Project to produce mean annual electricity of 24 billion KWh. 
Date of Commencement 
Detailed studies and design started in May 2007. 
Date of Completion 
Studies are scheduled to be completed by April 2010. 
Project Cost As Per PC-I/PC-II 
PC-II of the Project approved on 14-12-2005 by ECNEC for Rs. 832.716 Million with FEC of Rs. 232.733 Million. 
SALIENT FEATURES 
Installed Capacity MW 7100 
Annual Energy (GWh) 24000 
Design Discharge m3/sec 1900 
Design Head M 428 
Tunnel Length KM 8.5 
Height of Dam M 200 
PRESENT STATUS 

- PreFeasibility study of the Project was completed in March 2005.
- Contract Agreement for Feasibility Study, Detailed Engineering Design and Tender Documents was signed on 25-04-2007 between WAPDA and Joint Venture of Mott MacDonald Ltd (Lead Partner) Sogreah Consultants SAS, Nippon Koei Co Ltd MM Pakistan (Pvt) Ltd DMC Consultants. Consultants Mobilized on 09-05-2007.
-Work on Feasibility study and detailed Engineering Design and Tender documents is underway. Topographic Survery, Geological Investigation, Drilling and Geophysical Survey in progress.
-Draft Feasibility has been submitted by the Consultants on March 31 2009 and will be finalized after incorporation of comments from different formations. 

- Contract for 4 No. Exploratory Adits at Dam has been awarded to M/s High Technology Engineering company, Islamabad on 12-06-09. Contractor has been mobilized at site on 29-06-2009. Contract for exploratory adits at power house and through fault zone area is in process. 


Incharge of the Project
Engr. Maqsood Shafiq Qureshi
General Manager (Hydro) Planning
WAPDA Sunny View Lahore.
Contact No. 9202717
Mobile No. 0333-4691464 

Updated 31-07-2009


----------



## Ghazy

Wow This will be largest dam of Pakistan whem completed. Tarbela has installed capacity of 2100MW and 7100MW for Bunji really incredible. Any body can tell when the work will start and when it will be completed?


----------



## Ghazy

The Hindu : Front Page : Pakistan rejects India&#8217;s protests

Pakistan rejects Indias protests 



Nirupama Subramanian 







ISLAMABAD: Pakistan summoned an official from the Indian High Commission on Friday and told him New Delhi had no locus standi to protest against either its recently announced package of measures for Gilgit-Baltistan or against the construction of a dam on its side of Kashmir.

Pakistans protest came a few hours after India made its own two protests: the first, over the Gilgit-Baltistan Empowerment and Self-Governance Order 2009 as a cosmetic exercise intended to camouflage Pakistans illegal occupation of parts of the Jammu and Kashmir State; and the second, against the construction of the Bunji dam in Pakistan Occupied Kashmir. 

No locus standi 


A statement from the Foreign Ministry said the Deputy High Commissioner of India, Rahul Kulshreshth, was called in to emphasise that Pakistan rejects the Indian protest, as the Government of India has no locus standi in the matter. The Government of Pakistan also rejects the Indian claim that Jammu and Kashmir is an integral part of India. Pakistans position on the Jammu and Kashmir dispute is based on relevant UN resolutions.


----------



## Ghazy

Why do they protest when they are also building Kishinganga dam in INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR.


----------



## Omar1984

Theres already a thread opened on this topic:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/econom...-china-sign-mou-7-000-megawatt-bunji-dam.html


----------



## niaz

Ghazy said:


> Wow This will be largest dam of Pakistan whem completed. Tarbela has installed capacity of 2100MW and 7100MW for Bunji really incredible. Any body can tell when the work will start and when it will be completed?



Size of the dam is determined by the size and capacity of the lake not by electric power generating capacity. Tarbela has a reservoir with 17 million cubic meter capacity and covers 260 square kilometer area making it the largest earth filled dam in the world. Total volumer of earth and rock used for Tarbela construction was 153 million cubic meters!

How big the Bunji dam reservoir is going to be?


----------



## Reddy

Ghazy said:


> Why do they protest when they are also building Kishinganga dam in INDIAN OCCUPIED KASHMIR.



Dint pakistan protest the building of this dam ?

Any dam you build in *** we protest , any dam we build in kashmir pakistan protests.

It all part of the game.


----------



## Omar1984

*Dams project promises prosperity for Gadap residents
​*
Friday, October 16, 2009


Karachi

The approval of the project of building 16 small dams on rain waterways in Gadap Town by the Sindh government has brought hope for the residents. The project sites have been identified and the authorities hope the work will start soon, The News has learnt.

Gadap Town Municipal Officer (TMO), Gul Hassan Kalmati told The News that the dams construction project has been approved by Sindh Chief Minister (CM) Syed Qaim Ali Shah on the request of the Gadap Town Nazim. The CM issued directives to the secretary of the irrigation department, who has assured that the project would be initiated soon after a feasibility survey is conducted. 

Kalmati said that the cost and capacity of the dams would vary, depending upon their location. The Town official told The News that the provision of water is the main problem for the communities living at far off areas, and hoped that the dams would provide water to the communities for domestic need and would facilitate small growers and herders. He said that these projects would aid the process of recharging wells and underground water as well.

Once the most prosperous area for farmers and herders, Gadap Town is now beset with numerous problems. The area used to contribute enough stock of vegetables and fruits to the markets of Karachi. After the excavation of gravel for construction purposes, the land gradually lost its fertility, compelling herders and farmers to migrate to other areas.

The TMO said that the irrigation department had already launched work to build two dams prior to this project. After the construction of 16 dams, he said, around 75 per cent of the towns population would have access to safe drinking water. Out of these 16 dams, four will be built in Moidan Union Council, the most remote mountainous area, along the Hub River near the Sindh-Balochistan border. These four dams in Moidan will benefit the dwellers of all 75 small and scattered villages surrounding the area.

Residents of Moidan meanwhile told The News that there is a popular saying in the neighbourhood, saying that in Moidan every thing can be borrowed except water. They said that that since underground water is contaminated in the entire area, they have to fetch water from far-off areas. 

Another problem pointed out by Kalmati was that as a result of the activities of land grabbers, new villages had been built and the local communities had been disturbed. He said that the Gadap Town Nazim, after consultation with the local communities, has suggested to the provincial government that the process of village regularisation be made transparent, especially in the suburbs of Karachi.

The Gadap Town official said despite the governments assurances, residents of several far-off villages have still not got lease documents, and people feel unsafe there as the land grabbers continue to occupy the land. The residents of Karachi suburbs had expected more from the current government in terms of development. However, little uplift activity has left many annoyed with legislators, he added.

Karachi Rural Network (KRN) Chairman Salim Memon told The News that sincerity is lacking on the part of the government. It is for this reason, he alleged, announcements of new uplift schemes are only for purposes of paperwork, while there is no sign of these projects being implemented. He said that the most urgent need is to implement the ban on excavation of gravel from the natural river bed. 

Memon also said that some influential people are involved in this business, which has almost destroyed agriculture, orchards, and greenery. He also pointed out that the entire livestock and dairy industry has been shifted to the city suburbs, where water supply is mostly contaminated due to the flow of waste from the city centre to the suburbs. 

By Jan Khashkeli


----------



## sguls2

I wish to study the Mangla raising project as a part of my PhD study and meet with some of the people involved in the project... does anyone have any contacts working on the project? I've already acquired permission from NESPAK but a personal contact on the inside is much more helpful.

please reply s.gul (at) imsciences.edu.pk

Regards


----------



## Shahzad834

i want to gets some design info about bhsaha dam..... i have a preseentation about bhasha dam to present in next week....


----------



## AliFarooq

Are they even going on with the construction, last time heard there were a lot of protests going on in gilgit, if so whens the completion date??


----------



## bigmoneymaker

Shahzad834 said:


> i want to gets some design info about bhsaha dam..... i have a preseentation about bhasha dam to present in next week....



you should look at the three gorges dam of china which is the largest dam at the upstream of changjiang the third longest river on this planet to give you aspiration and inspiration on your presentation project. and you will know how great the people who is now building dam in this worldly recognised disputed area.


----------



## waraich66

4,500 MW Bhasha dam cleared by Ecnec By Mubarak Zeb Khan 
Friday, 21 Aug, 2009 Federal Minister for Water & Power Raja Pervez Ashraf speaks during a press conference regarding the approval of construction of Bhasha Dam, at Pak Secretariat. Federal Minister for Information & Broadcasting Qamar Zaman Kaira and Chairman WAPDA Shakil Durrani are also seen in the picture.&#8212;ONLINE Pakistan 
Load shedding temporarily ended: Pepco Load shedding temporarily ended: Pepco ISLAMABAD: The 4,500-megawatt Diamer-Bhasha dam project and about two dozen other infrastructure and social sector schemes worth Rs977 billion were approved on Thursday.

The Rs894.25 billion dam project in the Northern Areas, approved by the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (Ecnec), will have a foreign funding component of Rs312.94 billion. 

Finance Minister Shaukat Tarin chaired the meeting. The Minister for Information and Broadcasting, Qamar Zaman Kaira, and the Minister for Water and Power, Pervez Ashraf, told journalists that the construction of the dam on the Indus, some 400kms from Islamabad, would begin by October next year and be completed in eight to 10 years.

Its payback period will be 30 years. They termed it a lifeline project for the country. 

&#8216;This is the biggest project ever approved in the history of Pakistan. We spent 33 years in discussions while the country&#8217;s biggest dam&#8217;s capacity was declining because of sedimentation,&#8217; Mr Ashraf said. 

&#8216;We have begun installing major hydropower projects to overcome the energy crisis.&#8217;

He said the 272-metre high concrete dam would have a storage capacity of 6.4 million acre-feet and it would irrigate more than 33 million acres. It would also help reduce sedimentation in Tarbela Dam, the minister said.

In reply to a question, he said the bidding process would be transparent. He said the National Highway Authority would start widening roads for transporting equipment and installation work.

The information minister said people to be affected by the project would be compensated before the start of the work. 

He said Rs15 billion had been allocated in the budget for land acquisition and payment of compensation. 

Mr Kaira, who also holds the portfolio of Kashmir Affairs and Northern Areas, praised people of the region for their cooperation and sacrifices during the process of approval of the project. 

&#8216;Not a single voice was raised from the people of the Northern Areas against this project and I assure them that their genuine demands regarding compensation and settlement will be addressed on a priority basis.&#8217;

He said preference would be given to local people for employment in the project. The minister said royalty would be paid in accordance with the Constitution. He said work on land acquisition would begin within three months. 

In reply to a question, he said generating funds for the project would not pose a problem because international financial institutions had expressed their interest in financing it. He said all stakeholders had been consulted before the project&#8217;s approval. 

Referring to surveys by seismologists, he said the dam would be 35kms away from a faultline and it would be &#8216;99.9 per cent safe&#8217;.

He said the committee had also approved the Duber Khwar hydropower project, Khan Khawar project and the 16MW Naltar-III and 14MW Naltar-V projects.

The minister for water and power said a committee had been constituted to resolve out of court the issue of net hydel power profit of the NWFP.

He said the country had 185 billion tons of coal reserves and the World Bank had approved funds for their technical study. He said Rs2.525 billion had been allocated for the feasibility study.

The information minister said Ecnec considered 44 projects worth Rs1,200 billion, but approved 24 of them. The remaining 20 projects, estimated to cost Rs223 billion, will be taken up at the next meeting.

He said the provinces had been asked to expedite implementation of projects.

Ecnec also approved a Rs3.5 billion project for poverty reduction through small holders of livestock and diary and a Rs8.1 billion project in the education sector. 

It approved setting up of a 300-bed maternal and child health institute in the Shaheed Benazir Bhutto district at a cost of Rs1.2 billion. 

The committee approved a Rs6.3 billion land record management and information system for Punjab and asked other provinces computerise their land records. 

The minister said HIV/Aids prevention projects were also approved for the Federally Administered Tribal Areas, Islamabad, Punjab and Sindh.


Tags: Diamer-Bhasha dam,dam,ecnec,mw


----------



## waraich66

Safety of Bhasha Dam may be at high risk
11

11

2008
By B. A. MALIK 

Courtesy and Thanks: The Nation
The writer is a chief technical advisor World Bank/UNO

Construction of Bhasha Dam will start in September 2009, according to a press statement of the Minister of Water and Power (published on Oct 14). In an earlier report it was claimed that &#8220;Pakistan is going to set another record (after Tarbela Dam) in hydropower engineering by building the world&#8217;s highest roller compacted concrete Diamer Bhasha Dam&#8221; (April 6). The press report, however, was silent on the fact that the world&#8217;s highest adam on the Indus River may also be vulnerable to some of the highest risk factors.


In this regard one may refer to the 485 feet high Tarbela Dam on the same river which was the world&#8217;s largest when built in 1976. It was later termed as &#8220;perhaps the world&#8217;s most problem-stricken major dam&#8221; in technical terms (The World Bank and large dams, failure to learn from history. World Bank Report # 4).
Bhasha with a maximum height of 922 feet would be one of the world&#8217;s highest dams, as compared to the famous 642 feet high Itaipu Dam in Brazil/Paraguay and the 607 feet high Three Gorges Dam in China. Furthermore, Bhasha site being located in the highly unstable seismic zone in a narrow valley of the upper Indus, could be vulnerable to some extraordinary safety hazards. What follows highlights some of the risks that may not have received full attention in the feasibility study of Bhasha Dam.
Regarding its background name of Bhasha Dam did not appear in the list of sites identified for storage dams at Kalabagh, Tarbela and Mangla etc in the mid 1950s. Nor it figured in the World Bank study of 1967 on Water and Power Resources of West Pakistan. It also did not form part of Wapda Revised Action Programme 1979.
Bhasha probably did not attract attention as it was not a natural site for a large storage reservoir. The wadi above the site was narrow instead of being wide, spreading out like a fan to form the lake. Nor there was any scope for side-channel storages as at Kalabagh, Tarbela and Mangla. It required a higher dam to obtain equivalent storage.
For instance, Bhasha Dam with its height of 982 feet would yield 6.4 million-acre- feet (MAF) live storage as compared to 6.1 MAF at Kalabagh with a height of only 260 feet. Moreover, the site lacked access. Power transmission line to load centres 250 miles away was to run over a very rough mountainous terrain in an active seismic zone.
Bhasha was said to have been included as a storage dam in the list of hydropower sites identified by Montreal Engineering Company (Moneco) of Canada, on cue as a counter weight to Kalabagh Dam. A feasibility study of Bhasha Dam was drawn by Moneco in 1984. It proposed a rock-fill dam 660 feet high with 5.7 MAF live storage and 3360 MW hydropower generation. Kalabagh Dam for which detailed designs and tender documents were ready by 1987 was opposed by NWFP ostensibly on the fear of flooding of Nowshera town and waterlogging of farmland. As the afore said fear technically was found to be untrue it is widely believed that the opposition to Kalabagh Dam was based on the grounds of loss of hydel royalty to NWFP since Kalabagh Dam and the power house happened to fall in Punjab. On the other hand, Bhasha site was located in NWFP rendering the province eligible for hydel royalty. This was borne out from a resolution of the NWFP Cabinet passed on April 20, 2005 wherein the Cabinet resolved as under:
&#8220;In the case of Kalabagh project NWFP would not be eligible to get net hydel profit in accordance with the constitutional provisions because the power house(s) would be established at a place falling under the jurisdiction of Punjab.&#8221;
A local government minister added that: &#8220;&#8230;the Cabinet had resolved that Bhasha Dam had more benefit than the Kalabagh Dam project&#8221; (May 1, 2005).
Sindh also objected to the construction of the Kalabagh Dam primarily for the fear that it would enable Punjab to divert unauthorised Indus flows into its canals.
In the face of a political log-jam in the efforts to obtain provincial consensus for Kalabagh Dam, Wapda in 2002 retained NEAC CONSULTANTS (a consortium comprising two national and two international firms) with NESPAK as the lead firm, as project consultant to update feasibility study of Bhasha Dam. Name of the dam was changed to Diamer Bhasha to mollify people of Northern Areas who contended that the site was situated in their Diamer district. For the sake of brevity Diamer Bhasha Dam will henceforth be referred to as Bhasha Dam. Here Project Feasibility Report completed in August 2004 recommended Bhasha Dam to be located on the lndus 197 miles upstream of Tarbela. Height of the dam was increased from 660 to 922 feet (40&#37 and its type changed from rock-fill to roller compact concrete (RCC). Effective storage was increased from 5.4 to 6.7 MAF (28%) and power potential enhanced from 3360 to 4500 MW (34%) yielding about 16,800 GWH annually.
Dams are an instrument of development. Yet every dam small or large carries an inherent risk of failure. In the case of a larger dam it could be catastrophic for life and property down the valley. Large dams are therefore planned and designed with utmost care to preclude as far as possible any risk of a failure. Following features of Bhasha Dam are considered important for addressing safety concerns with due regard to unacceptable increase in costs and period of project implementation:
&#8221; Seismic risk to the dam structure and the reservoir rim stability
&#8221; Maximum probable flood and spillway discharge capacity
&#8221; Under-estimation of costs and project implementation period
The dam will be located in a highly active seismic zone in the Kohistan region which fact is recognised in the Project Feasibility Report as under: &#8220;The region (of Bhasha Dam) is seismically very active due to its position near the collisional boundary of the Indian and Asiatic tectonic plates&#8230;.The proposed dam site is located in the northern mountainous area of the Kohistan region. The Kohistan terrain represents an intra oceanic &#8220;Island Arc&#8221; which was formed as the result of the collision process of the Indian and Eurasian plates. Kohistan Island Arc is bounded by the Main Karakoram Thrust (MKT) in the north and west (Northern Suture) and by the Main Mantle Thrust (MMT) to the south and east (Southern Suture).&#8221;
The high seismic risk was demonstrated by the earthquake of extraordinary intensity of 7.6 on the Richter scale on October 8, 2005 causing widespread devastation in the region. After the earthquake, public and press were apprehensive of the safety of Bhasha Dam. A local English newspaper expressed fear in its editorial Is Bhasha Dam no longer an option? (Nov 13, 2005).
Sources in the Ministry of Water and Power said: &#8220;There are chances that it (Bhasha Dam) is declared unfeasible project or may be re-located due to the seismic zoning as the studies are going on for reconsideration about Bhasha Dam&#8217;s suitability. The fresh seismic studies are in progress but according to initial assessments, the site of Bhasha Dam is highly dangerous when huge water quantum is to be stored very close to Bisham-Battagram major earthquake fault line,&#8221; (The Nation Nov 11, 2005)
Large reservoirs also cause induced seismicity as observed during the filling and impoundment operations at the world&#8217;s highest 984 feet Norukh Dam in Kajistan, Effects of induced reservoir seismicity have to be catered for in dam safety concerns.
Bhasha Feasibility Report adopted, on the basis of seismic data then available, peak bedrock acceleration of 0.4g for maximum design earthquake and 0.21g for the design basic earthquake (DBE). In order to adequately address safety concerns of the dam the seismic data emanating from the earthquake of October 2005 is likely to result in a higher than 0.21g DBE Bhasha Dam will form a reservoir some 65 miles long spread over an area of 30,000 acres. Width of the glaciated Indus Valley forming the lake will range from less than 1/2 mile to 1.5 miles.
Mr Kenneth Hewitt a Canadian Glaciologist who studied glaciers of the Northern Areas for over 40 years has observed about the nature of the valley as under: &#8220;But you also see extensive areas of scoured, streamlined and pot-holed bed rock between Chilas and Bhasha, recording the water&#8217;s fury when it finally removed these impediments. &#8230;formed of rock slides or rock avalanches long in the past&#8221; (Sep 2005).
The study of landslides in the reservoir rim by US Geological Survey highlights the significance of slope movements induced by the storages. Rockslides related to reservoirs likely to be large and very rapid, generally have been more destructive than slope movements. The Grand Coulee Dam impoundment on the Columbia River in USA has been the site of hundreds of reservoir-induced landslides since its filling in the early 1940s.
A review of Three Gorges Dam on the Yangtze in China by a panel of experts found that the conclusion reached in the Feasibility Study that the reservoir would result in &#8220;no significant change in slope stability&#8221; is highly questionable considering that wide fluctuations in storage levels are likely to have a destabilising effect on potential slide areas. Erosion has already been noticed along the reservoir rim in some regions.
Bhasha Feasibility Report discussed the risk of landslides in the reservoir. But it did not investigate the effect of earthquakes, including those induced by the reservoir itself, on activating landslides in areas rated as stable. Nor did it evaluate the impact of landslide waves on spillway gates at the time of rapid drawdown in the reservoir immediately prior to the flood season. The report noted potential hazards of the large masses of moraine deposits upstream of Chilas becoming unstable on coming in contact with lake water generating dynamic waves, local blocking of the reservoir and increase in sediment loads. It concludes, however, that &#8220;these will not cause unusual problem.&#8221; This conclusion is open to question, The report did not seem to investigate effects of earthquakes, including those induced by the reservoir itself and the submergence and pore pressures in the gorge slopes on activating landslides in the rim rated as stable.
The Vajont disaster was a classic example with regard to risks of failure due to landslides in the reservoir rim. Vajont Dam is located in the south-eastern part of the Dolomite Region of the Italian Alps. The 870 feet tall world&#8217;s highest thin arch dam was completed in 1960 with storage of barely 0.1 MAF. The dam was built across a deep, narrow gorge in the Vajont Valley. The geological setting of the valley was characterised by massive near-vertical high cliffs.
During construction of the dam concern was expressed about stability of the left flank of the dam. Investigations identified a possible prehistoric slide on the right bank. Whilst there was considerable discussion of the stability of the valley walls it was concluded that deep-seated landslides were extremely unlikely. However during filling of the reservoir a gigantic block of rock detached from one rim slid into the lake at unimaginably high velocities. As a result an 820 feet wave over topped the dam and swept onto the valley below causing large loss of life and property. Remarkably the dam structure remained unbroken by the flood wave.
There are topographical similarities of a narrow valley at the Bhasha and Vajont Dam sites. Whereas geology at Bhasha comprises more competent rock formations than at Vajont, its proximity to earthquake faults could result in the possibility of similar disastrous events. Bhasha spillway with radial gates will have a discharge capacity of 640,000 cusecs. It was based on the record flood of August 1929 with peak discharge of 837,000 cusecs adopted as the Basic Design Flood. The 18th Century historic Biafo Glacier flood discharge estimated at 1,744,000 cusecs is assumed as the Probable Maximum Flood.
The spillway capacity should be examined with regard to the drainage characteristics of the upper Indus catchments in the mountain ranges of the Great Himalayas, Karakoram and the Hindu Kush. The region is largely covered by glaciers and snow. Avalanches, massive rock slides, land slides and snow dams blocking stream flow and lake bursts are not unknown in that region. A major event of this nature occurred in 1841 when the mighty Indus ran dry for 6 months. A battalion of Sikh army crossed it on foot above Attock.
This was caused by an earthquake which triggered a massive rock avalanche from a side of the Nanga Parbat blocking Indus flow for 6 months forming a lake. When the rock and snow dam barrier across the river burst open, it unleashed a devastating flood wave of highest discharge ever recorded at Attock. According to Hewitt incidence of catastrophic rock slides, avalanches or snow dams was not confined to the past but is a continuing albeit unpredictable feature of the terrain.
A dam can be designed to withstand the impact of an earthquake of any estimated magnitude. But a surge caused by major rockslides, avalanches or snow dams could be much higher than design flood resulting in serious risks to dam safety due to limited discharge capacity of the spillway. And Bhasha site topography presents severe limitations on the spillway discharge facilities.
It may warrant freeboard higher than 10 feet though it may not be able to cater for a flood of higher magnitude nor in the event of concurrent occurrence of a seismic tremor. Type of dam structure has been changed from rock-fill to RCC masonry. Earth/rock fill embankments besides being relatively economical are more resilient than masonry dams. They can effectively dampen to a large extent seismic tremors and impact of high floods.
It was because of such technical and economic considerations that dams at Mangla, Tarbela, and those proposed at Kalabagh and the original Bhasha were rock-fill embankments. World&#8217;s two highest dams namely 1100 feet Rugan and its older sister 984 feet Nurukh are not masonry structures as would expect but rock-fill embankments. Both are located on the Vakhash River in a seismic region of Tajikstan.
Further more RCC is relatively a new material for dam construction. Nowhere in the world it has been used for construction of dams higher than about 700 ft as at Longtan in China. It may be possible to design a fail proof dam. But no state of the art technology is yet available to predict precisely occurrence much less magnitude neither of a Probable Maximum Flood nor of a Maximum Design Earthquake. To use RCC for construction of 922 ft high Bhasha Dam located in a seismic zone and at the mouth of a hazardous valley terrain would be like sailing in untried waters with risks of catastrophic proportions.
Construction period of Bhasha Dam has been taken at 7 years compared to 10 for the far lower original rock-fill dam. Keeping in view severe constraints of access to site, right of way and affectees&#8217; problems and procedural delays including mobilisation of funds etc implementation schedule of the dam is obviously over optimistic.
According to the Feasibility Report cost of Bhasha Project has been estimated as US$4.6 billion against $6.7 billion of the lower original dam estimated by Moneco in 1984. Without going into a detailed review total cost presented by NEAC would appear to be a gross underestimate. Cost of 40% higher RCC dam is shown to be about the same as of a lower rock-fill embankment. In particular provision of US$572 million for relocating 66 miles of Karakoram Highway, acquisition of right of way over 32,000 acres and relocating some 24,000 persons including other facilities appears to be too low.
If the cost of original Bhasha Dam estimated by Moneco in 1984 was adjusted for inflation over the past 20 years, the updated figure at current rates would exceed $10 billion. Price tag of $6.5 billion in 2004 for the higher Bhasha Dam Project should therefore need to be reassessed.
In the light of foregoing paragraphs it seemed its water and power benefits were upgraded and cost and time frame reduced albeit questionably and disregarding its safety aspects, as if to rank Diamer Bhasha Dam superior to Kalabagh,. The bid apparently did succeed in January 2006 when the govt gave priority to Bhasha Dam over Kalabah to be built first.

*A consortium of consultants with Lehmeyer International of Germany as the lead firm has been retained for review of feasibility studies, detailed engineering designs and preparation of contract documents for Bhasha Dam Project. But the lead firm had been black listed by the World Bank after being found involved in cases of corruption and kickbacks while executing the Losotho Highlands Project in 1997.
Lehmeyer International was also a consultant to India&#8217;s controversial 4500 mw Baglihar hydropower project on the Chenab in IHK. The Bank notified India of this decision. The Government of India notified J&K State of the Bank&#8217;s decision on Nov 24, 2006 that Lehmeyer International was not qualified to be retained as consultant for any project. But the Bank&#8217;s decision appears to have been ignored.**Lehmeyer helped India&#8217;s Indus Waters Commission in preparing its case for the Neutral Expert Prof Raymond Laffite appointed by the Bank in connection with Pakistan&#8217;s complaint with regard to Baglihar Project. Lehmeyer also appointed Dr Schwartz. He was said to be a consultant to the Norwegian Construction Company engaged as a contractor for building Baglihar Project.

Prof Laffite as the Neutral Expert &#8220;gave a win-win verdict (in favour of India) on February 12, 2007&#8243; (Jun 24, 2007). One can only wonder why Pakistan government chose to retain a consultant blacklisted by the World Bank and known for supporting India in its case against Pakistan&#8217;s complaints on Baglihar Project.

Certain concerns about safety of Bhasha Dam have been highlighted so that they are addressed*


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

cost of $12.6 billions !!! woow U guyz will be making a huge one

can anyone provide CGI or an artist's rendering?? that would be great.


----------



## Pakz

Benefits:

Availability of about 6,400,000 acre feet (7.89×109 m3) annual surface face water storage for supplementing irrigation supplies during low flow periods.

Harnessing of renewable source of clean and cheap energy through installed capacity of 4500 MW.

Reduction of dependence on thermal power, thus saving foreign exchange
Employment opportunity, particularly to the locals, during the construction and operation.

Creation of massive infrastructure leading to overall socio-economic uplift of the area and standard of living of people.


----------



## ARCHON

At present, China has 85,160 reservoirs. From 1954 to 2005, a total of 3,486 reservoir dams collapsed. Each year, many reservoirs experience flood damage. In 2004 alone, 7,286 reservoirs experienced flood damage and are in need of repair. 

According to China Newsweek reports, among the 85,000 plus reservoirs in China, over 30,000 (35 percent) have problems but continue to be operational, constituting a major hidden danger in water resource facilities. 

Now, in China, not one province, city, or district is free of dangerous reservoirs. In the provinces of Hunan, Guangdong, Sichuan, Shandong, Yunnan, Hubei, and Jiangxi, each province has more than 1,600 dangerous reservoirs. In Guangdong Province, there are 3,685 dangerous reservoirs&#8212;a total of 55 percent of all reservoirs in the province...

...In the world's record of disasters due to human technical failures, the 1975 collapse of China's Banqiao reservoir dam in Henan province ranked first, which is higher than the Chernobyl disaster in the former Soviet Union. In a matter of days, 26 dams collapsed one after another, which resulted in massive flooding in nine counties and one town. More than 100,000 corpses were retrieved when the flooding receded. Deaths due to the repercussions of grain shortages and infectious diseases amounted to 140,000; while the total number of deaths recorded was 240,000. This death toll was comparable to the China's Tangshan earthquake in the following year, and the damage dealt was worse than the collapse of Egypt's Aswan reservoir dam.


----------



## Kompromat

fatman17 said:


> no quarrel with that!



Sir you must be very Angry when your Computer shuts down because of Electricity when you are in middle of writing a Long Article !


----------



## mjnaushad

birdofprey said:


> At present, China has 85,160 reservoirs. From 1954 to 2005, a total of 3,486 reservoir dams collapsed. Each year, many reservoirs experience flood damage. In 2004 alone, 7,286 reservoirs experienced flood damage and are in need of repair.
> 
> According to China Newsweek reports, among the 85,000 plus reservoirs in China, over 30,000 (35 percent) have problems but continue to be operational, constituting a major hidden danger in water resource facilities.
> 
> Now, in China, not one province, city, or district is free of dangerous reservoirs. In the provinces of Hunan, Guangdong, Sichuan, Shandong, Yunnan, Hubei, and Jiangxi, each province has more than 1,600 dangerous reservoirs. In Guangdong Province, there are 3,685 dangerous reservoirs&#8212;a total of 55 percent of all reservoirs in the province...
> 
> ...In the world's record of disasters due to human technical failures, the 1975 collapse of China's Banqiao reservoir dam in Henan province ranked first, which is higher than the Chernobyl disaster in the former Soviet Union. In a matter of days, 26 dams collapsed one after another, which resulted in massive flooding in nine counties and one town. More than 100,000 corpses were retrieved when the flooding receded. Deaths due to the repercussions of grain shortages and infectious diseases amounted to 140,000; while the total number of deaths recorded was 240,000. This death toll was comparable to the China's Tangshan earthquake in the following year, and the damage dealt was worse than the collapse of Egypt's Aswan reservoir dam.


after all that inf You guys should be happy that chinese are building our dams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Justin Joseph

Baazi said:


> *Chinese company receives Contract to Build Pakistan Dam*
> 
> Wednesday, 26 December 2007
> 
> Gezhouba Co., one of China's largest civil engineering companies, said it's received a $1.5 billion contract to build a hydroelectric dam in Pakistan, according to its statement to the Shanghai Stock Exchange today.
> 
> Gezhouba, with the help of China National Machinery & Equipment Import & Export Corp., will build the Neelum-Jhelum dam on the Neelum River to generate electricity, the company said. The dam is in ***************** Kashmir near the India border and will be completed within 93 months, the Chinese company said.
> 
> The project, which will generate 969 megawatts of electricity, will be inaugurated by President Pervez Musharraf at the end of the month, Pakistan.
> 
> More than 2,000 Chinese engineers will work on the project in pakistan.
> 
> Chinese company receives Contract to Build Pakistan Dam - Unique Pakistan




This is typical Hippocrasy when pakistani says that the Kashmir is disputed area, then how can they construct something in a disputed land.

And when India do some construction in its valid territories of Jammu and Kashmir they will make a big song and dance drama.


*This same company is building Dam in India, India should put ban this companies and other companies who are involve in a disputed land.*


----------



## Creder

AsiaInfo Services
02-27-2009
China Gezhouba Undertakes Pakistan Biggest Hydropower Project

MUZAFFARABAD, Feb 27, 2009 (SinoCast Daily Business Beat via COMTEX) -- The main engineering of Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project broke earth days ago in Muzaffarabad District, capital of Pakistan-controlled Kashmir, according to the builder, China Gezhouba Group Co., Ltd. (SHSE: 600068).

On February 19, 2009, China Gezhouba began to excavate the diversion power plant's A6 branch tunnel, which will be 685 meters long, seven meters wide, and eight meters high covering a total cross-section area of 58 square meters. And the branch tunnel will serve as the path to the main&#8230;


I can post the full article if someone is willing to lend me their credit card, mines full


----------



## SXNJ

birdofprey said:


> At present, China has 85,160 reservoirs. From 1954 to 2005, a total of 3,486 reservoir dams collapsed. Each year, many reservoirs experience flood damage. In 2004 alone, 7,286 reservoirs experienced flood damage and are in need of repair.
> 
> According to China Newsweek reports, among the 85,000 plus reservoirs in China, over 30,000 (35 percent) have problems but continue to be operational, constituting a major hidden danger in water resource facilities.
> 
> Now, in China, not one province, city, or district is free of dangerous reservoirs. In the provinces of Hunan, Guangdong, Sichuan, Shandong, Yunnan, Hubei, and Jiangxi, each province has more than 1,600 dangerous reservoirs. In Guangdong Province, there are 3,685 dangerous reservoirsa total of 55 percent of all reservoirs in the province...
> 
> ...In the world's record of disasters due to human technical failures, the 1975 collapse of China's Banqiao reservoir dam in Henan province ranked first, which is higher than the Chernobyl disaster in the former Soviet Union. In a matter of days, 26 dams collapsed one after another, which resulted in massive flooding in nine counties and one town. More than 100,000 corpses were retrieved when the flooding receded. Deaths due to the repercussions of grain shortages and infectious diseases amounted to 140,000; while the total number of deaths recorded was 240,000. This death toll was comparable to the China's Tangshan earthquake in the following year, and the damage dealt was worse than the collapse of Egypt's Aswan reservoir dam.



God damn so called "Cultural Revolution" ,China was almost destroyed in this disaster


----------



## IMADreamer

report is 2 yr old (12-27-2007)P

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Omar1984

*Land acquisition issue: Rs 40bn compensation for Diamer Bhasha Dam affectees ​*
ISLAMABAD: The issue of land acquisition for controversial Diamer Bhasha Dam has resolved as the federal government would pay Rs 40 billion compensation to affectees of the project, while its construction would be likely to start at end of 2010.

Water and Power Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf, Kashmir Affairs Minister Mian Manzoor Ahmed Watoo and Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Syed Mehdi Shah expressed these views during a joint press conference here on Thursday.

Watoo said the negotiation was on the way to debt financing from World Bank (WB) and Asian Development Bank (ADB) and soon all matters with international financial institutions would be settled down.

He said litigation process with affectees had almost been settled and all stakeholders of 4500 MW Hydel power project had agreed to go ahead with it.

He said 37,000 acres of land had been acquired and according to the agreement 18,896 acres would be used, adding the government would pay compensation against land.

He said the federal government would pay total amount of compensation within three years and no more survey of the site would be conducted because the previous survey would be considered final to get rid of any controversy.

&#8220;Committee formed on Diamer Bhasha Dam has decided to offer jobs to locals,&#8221; he said. He said Dispute Resolution Committee (DRC) had been formed to resolve the unexpected and minor disputes in the future.

Watoo said by the construction of Dyamir-Basha Dam, life of Terbella Dam would likely increase 40-50 years due to reduction in water pressure. &#8220;Water storage capacity of Diamer Bhasha Damis 6.4 million acres feet (MAF) and this dam has a capability to generate 4500 MW Hydel power,&#8221; he said. He said request for release of Rs 0.6 billion for development works particularly road maintenance had been moved to Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani. 

&#8220;It has also been decided to establish a Polytechnic Institute in Chillas. While Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has expressed its interest to upgrade the health facilities in Chillas and Skardu&#8217;s district hospitals for the local residences,&#8221; he said.

Water and Power Minster Raja Pervez Ashraf said the project with a total cost of $12 billion would start at the end of 2010 and the government had the opportunity to get funds from international financial institutions for this second largest Hydel power project in the country.


----------



## The Patriot

*India's KHP a threat to Neelum-Jhelum Hydro project'*

MUHAMMAD RIAZ
LAHORE (March 12 2010): Pakistan Water Front Convenor Shahzad Ali Malik has said the Kishenganga Hydroelectric Project (KHP) initiated by India poses a threat to the Neelum-Jhelum Hydro Project because India has planned to divert the River Jhelum water through Wullar Barrage. India has planned 86 projects at a cost of Indian Rs 240 billion on Pakistani rivers including Chenab, Jhelum and Indus.

Almost 19 projects have been completed, he said in a media briefing on water issue between India and Pakistan, here on Thursday. The briefing was organised by the Pakistan Water Front, an organisation working under Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industry (LCCI).

He said the Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh had disclosed about the projects at the inaugural ceremony of Baglihar Dam. Malik warned that all the chambers of commerce and industries and the trade bodies would not support any peace deal with the Indian government until and unless the water issue between the two countries was resolved.

According to details, India has so far completed a number of hydroelectric (H/E) projects on Pakistani rivers. The projects planned on River Chenab include Slal Project of 690 MW at 45-mile upper-side Marala Barrage, Dul-Hasti H/E Plant of 780 MW near Kishtwar, Baglihar H/E Plant of 450 MW at about 147-kilometer upper-side of Marala Headworks, Rajouri H/E Plant, Killer H/E Plant, Thirot H/E Plant, Shansha H/E Plant, Billing H/E Plant, Sissu H/E Plant, Chinani H/E Plant and Bhadarwah H/E Plant.

Similarly, the projects planned on River Jhelum include Asthan H/E Plant, Bandipur H/E Plant, Dachhigam H/E Plant, Karan H/E Plant, Lower Jhelum H/E Plant, Matchi H/E Plant, Pahalgam H/E Plant, Poonch H/E Plant, Sambal H/E Plant, Upper Sind H/E Plant and Uri H/E Plant. The projects on the River Indus include Kargil/Iqbal MHP, Sumoor, Hunder, Bazgo HEP, Stakna, Igo-Marcelong, Marpachoo, Haftal MHP, Sanjak MHP, Nimo Bazgo HEP and Chutak HEP.

LCCI President Zafar Iqbal Chaudhary said the Federation of Indian Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) advised the Indian government to strangulate Pakistan economically by using water as a weapon. To counter the FICCI nefarious design, the LCCI has formed Pakistan Water Front to mobilise the domestic and international opinion on the rights that Pakistan enjoys through internationally guaranteed Indus Water Treaty. "We have also planned to take standing committees of the assemblies and 125 trade bodies including the chambers of commerce and industry on board to deal with the issue," he added.

The LCCI President said the FICCI in its detailed advisory report on Pakistan had advised its government to use all means to control Pakistan including surprise military strikes, denial of air space rights to Pakistani aircraft and stopping river water from going into Pakistan by building dams.

Chaudhry distributed the FICCI report to the media and informed them that it was downloaded from FICCI website but after uproar in Pakistan it has now been removed from the internet. He said the report forced the LCCI to do research on the Indian designs and it was found that India was building water reservoirs over river Jhelum, Chenab and Indus many of which were operative and over a 100 projects were at various stages of construction. He said most of these projects were in violation of Indus Water Treaty and need to be checked immediately. He said the international pressure on India should be intensified to force it to stop building these projects.

The LCCI would give a presentation on the water issue to Bangladesh in next month followed by China because both the countries are also victim of Indian aggression. "We would take both the countries on board to evolve joint strategy to counter Indian evil designs through which it wants to convert the neighbouring countries into land barren," he added. To develop pressure on India, the LCCI was also planning to organise similar presentation before international organisations including the World Bank who is guarantor of Indus Water Treaty, he maintained.

The LCCI President said that after seeing the designs of the Indian businessmen the trade talks with India should be stopped forthwith. According to LCCI Pakistan is on the brink of mass starvation as the process to turn it into a desert had begun because of a drastic cut in water availability from 5,000 cubic meters per capita in 1950s to 1000 cubic meter in 2010 despite the fact that water availability per capita ranks last amongst Asian countries and Pakistan experiencing severe water shortage.

Without water 20 million acres of fertile land would dry up in a week and tens of millions of people would starve. No army, with bombs and shellfire could devastate Pakistan as India could devastate it by cutting off river flows.

India is building a huge storage capability (National River Linking Project) with a cost of US $120 billion to be completed by 2016 with features to diversion of 178 cubic KM water from north to south, including 3,000 storage reservoirs, 14,000 KM of canals, resulting in conflicts with neighbouring countries including China, Bangladesh and Bhutan.

Chairman Muttahida Kissan Mahaz Ayub Mayo has said Mahaz is going to organise protest on zero line at Barki border against India for its water aggression. A large number of farmers would take part in the protest, he said. Federal Minister Sultan Ali Chaudhry also spoke on the occasion and threw light on a number of technical aspects of the issue.

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## gpit

birdofprey said:


> At present, China has 85,160 reservoirs. From 1954 to 2005, a total of 3,486 reservoir dams collapsed. Each year, many reservoirs experience flood damage. In 2004 alone, 7,286 reservoirs experienced flood damage and are in need of repair.
> 
> According to China Newsweek reports, among the 85,000 plus reservoirs in China, over 30,000 (35 percent) have problems but continue to be operational, constituting a major hidden danger in water resource facilities.
> 
> Now, in China, not one province, city, or district is free of dangerous reservoirs. In the provinces of Hunan, Guangdong, Sichuan, Shandong, Yunnan, Hubei, and Jiangxi, each province has more than 1,600 dangerous reservoirs. In Guangdong Province, there are 3,685 dangerous reservoirsa total of 55 percent of all reservoirs in the province...
> 
> ...In the world's record of disasters due to human technical failures, the 1975 collapse of China's Banqiao reservoir dam in Henan province ranked first, which is higher than the Chernobyl disaster in the former Soviet Union. In a matter of days, 26 dams collapsed one after another, which resulted in massive flooding in nine counties and one town. More than 100,000 corpses were retrieved when the flooding receded. Deaths due to the repercussions of grain shortages and infectious diseases amounted to 140,000; while the total number of deaths recorded was 240,000. This death toll was comparable to the China's Tangshan earthquake in the following year, and the damage dealt was worse than the collapse of Egypt's Aswan reservoir dam.



Most of the collapse seems more like a maintenance issue. I remember I was told a more deadly collapse of dam in Northern China in 1960s(?) as revealed by the first author of this article http://202.127.1.11/optical/33/33303.pdf

On the other hand, if you dont drive car, there will be zero car accident. Even famous Toyota has such a big problem as we know now. The United States leads the industrialized world in level of gun-related deaths because of popular gun ownership. 

Don't get gleeful on it anyways


----------



## Star Trek

The Patriot said:


> *India's KHP a threat to Neelum-Jhelum Hydro project'*
> 
> 
> The LCCI President said that after seeing the designs of the Indian businessmen the trade talks with India should be stopped forthwith. According to LCCI Pakistan is on the brink of mass starvation as the process to turn it into a desert had begun because of a drastic cut in water availability from 5,000 cubic meters per capita in 1950s to 1000 cubic meter in 2010 despite the fact that water availability per capita ranks last amongst Asian countries and Pakistan experiencing severe water shortage.
> 
> India is building a huge storage capability (National River Linking Project) with a cost of US $120 billion to be completed by 2016 with features to diversion of 178 cubic KM water from north to south, including 3,000 storage reservoirs, 14,000 KM of canals, resulting in conflicts with neighbouring countries including China, Bangladesh and Bhutan.
> 
> Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]



*Fallacy of this article is in 1950 Per captia water availability was 5000 cubic Meters and now its about 1000 cubic meters*

Population of pakistan at the time of independence was about 30 Million and Now the present polutaion is about 180 Million that's a six time increase in population, that it self will cover more than enough for the argument that per captia water availability is almost same.

There is also the influence of Climate change.

India has not yet started the river linking process, its still just on paper.


----------



## Omar1984

*Construction of Kalabagh Dam crucial ​*
ISLAMABAD: Former Chairman WAPDA, Shams ul Mulk said the Construction of Kalabagh and other dams is the need of the hour and if delayed, it could be very dangerous for the future of the country. 

He said the surcharge of hydel power should not be included in the electricity bills. Pakistan, even today, has more capacity to generate electricity than most of the other countries, but right decisions at the right time have been and continue to be lacking in order to utilise these capacities in Pakistan.

Talking about Rental Power Plants, Shams-ul-Mulk said electricity generation by hydel resources is possible at the rate of 49 paisa per unit but instead, electricity generation through the RPPs starting from Rs 14 per unit is being promoted. This is due to the myopic vision of the leaders and their lack of planning over the years, he said.

He said, &#8220;Through the Indus Water Treaty, Pakistan has been denied water from 3 of its rivers. Many experts figured Tarbela and Mangla dams could never be constructed, but we as a nation worked hard and proved them wrong&#8221;. He added, the World Bank persuaded Pakistan to accept two reservoirs instead of 3 rivers. zeeshan javaid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

*Planned and under construction Hydro power projects. *



Source : NA Question Session March 29, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> *Planned and under construction Hydro power projects. *



Thanks Sparklingway jee for these official piece of documents  I would have loved if they had added the costs and the expected start dates of these projects.

Now the question is, Pakistan's current energy demands by 2030 are expected to rise 6 - 8 times of today by different sources. That is roughly 80,000MW - 100,000 MW of energy needs in 2030.

Now the question is how are we going to meet these energy needs by 2030?

In your above post we can expect about 18,000MW of electricity by Hydro power projects, we have about 12,500MW~ of electricity from existing plants, 4000MW from IP Gas pipeline, so many propose projects having a total electricity generation of about 12,000MW from Coal and what else?

I have been hearing about the cancellation of coal projects recently so not sure how many projects still exists there but i was wondering what is our government doing to tackle with our energy crisis in Long term. I have been hearing we have planned to generate 8800MW of electricity from Nuclear by 2030 but so far we have not been able to get any bigger nuclear deals and only 20 years are remaining and like always i believe once again many targets are going to be missed 

If we accept all projects to be completed blindly then we have this electricity in future

Exisiting: 10,000 - 15,000 MW (since the government officials are confused themselves they keep changing their own statements)

so we take it as:

Existing: 12,500MW
Hydro Projects: 18,000MW
Nuclear: 8800MW
Coal: 12,500

= 51,800MW

Now what else?

Don't you see a wide gap in electicity demands by 2030?


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> Thanks Sparklingway jee for these official piece of documents  I would have loved if they had added the costs and the expected start dates of these projects.
> 
> Now the question is, Pakistan's current energy demands by 2030 are expected to rise 6 - 8 times of today by different sources. That is roughly 80,000MW - 100,000 MW of energy needs in 2030.
> 
> Now the question is how are we going to meet these energy needs by 2030?



Indeed the gap between our electricity demands and production only seems to be on the rise. I'll get more info about all sorts of projects as budget time is approaching and annual reports are being published. 

Nuclear seems to be the only solution but even if we start looking concretely for massive nuclear right now, I'm not sure we'll be able to set up 10,000 MW of nuclear power plants. Hydropower isn't going to help us a lot here and neither should we increase our reliance on furnace oil anymore.

There is a need to de centralize the grid and that would help if we are able to support the cost of setting up wind power along coastal areas. Also, under the Prime Minister Initiative for Alternative Energy, 5-20MW of solar is being set up in villages which are at least 5km from the grid and if they aren't on WAPDA's plan for connection to the grid in the next 5 years (will be done on MNA requests and around 12 requests have been furnished as of now). Obviously, this isn't a big step but promotes de centralized village power supply which seems to be a good initiative. 

If we are fully able to capture Thar Coal then we might just be able to get around 10,000 MW from it in the next two decades. 

Do you think we might just be forced to buy electricity from a neighboring country?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SekrutYakhni

sparklingway said:


> Indeed the gap between our electricity demands and production only seems to be on the rise. I'll get more info about all sorts of projects as budget time is approaching and annual reports are being published.
> 
> Nuclear seems to be the only solution but even if we start looking concretely for massive nuclear right now, I'm not sure we'll be able to set up 10,000 MW of nuclear power plants. Hydropower isn't going to help us a lot here and neither should we increase our reliance on furnace oil anymore.
> 
> There is a need to de centralize the grid and that would help if we are able to support the cost of setting up wind power along coastal areas. Also, under the Prime Minister Initiative for Alternative Energy, 5-20MW of solar is being set up in villages which are at least 5km from the grid and if they aren't on WAPDA's plan for connection to the grid in the next 5 years (will be done on MNA requests and around 12 requests have been furnished as of now). Obviously, this isn't a big step but promotes de centralized village power supply which seems to be a good initiative.
> 
> If we are fully able to capture Thar Coal then we might just be able to get around 10,000 MW from it in the next two decades.
> 
> Do you think we might just be forced to buy electricity from a neighboring country?




_"Also, under the Prime Minister Initiative for Alternative Energy, 5-20MW of solar is being set up in villages which are at least 5km from the grid and if they aren't on WAPDA's plan for connection to the grid in the next 5 years (will be done on MNA requests and around 12 requests have been furnished as of now). Obviously, this isn't a big step but promotes de centralized village power supply which seems to be a good initiative."_

Change starts slowly!
It is a very good initiative.


----------



## sparklingway

I thought I might as well share these because the SOI report on NEPRA's website takes years to download due to their limited bandwidth







PS : I'm guessing they made bit of a mistake as Mitsui, AES and Integrated Coal aren't going to be NPPs but TPPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

1000 times thanks Sparklingway

Very interesting post and i have very mixed comments about our electricity demands where our energy deficits stands at around 4000MW even in 2014 so expect loadshedding but good to see it won't be worse and keeping in mind that the Hydropower projects like Neelum Jhelum and Bhasha dam will be completed before 2018 so i am very optimistic we will be able to tackle with with energy crisis around 2020 and per plans we will have around 52,000MW of energy by 2030 and who knows we start few more projects in future those are not listed yet

Will try to read these future plans written in these tables once again and will write my review after anaylzing it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> 1000 times thanks Sparklingway


No problem. Always at your service 


> Very interesting post and i have very mixed comments about our electricity demands where our energy deficits stands at around 4000MW even in 2014 so expect loadshedding but good to see it won't be worse and keeping in mind that the Hydropower projects like Neelum Jhelum and Bhasha dam will be completed before 2018 so i am very optimistic we will be able to tackle with with energy crisis around 2020 and per plans we will have around 52,000MW of energy by 2030 and who knows we start few more projects in future those are not listed yet
> 
> Will try to read these future plans written in these tables once again and will write my review after anaylzing it



If NEPRA is expecting a peak deficit of >4000MW till 2014 as well (RPP less calculations), then keeping in mind that realistically a whole bunch of projects will be delayed, I'm not getting a good feeling. Absconder Commando and his troops of PMl-Q sure deserve a nod of appreciation for what they did with the power sector.


----------



## Hyde

Does these plants include RPPs?

i couldn't find any in the list so i do not think so 

I would say rather than installing RPPs why don't they borrow electricity from Tajikistan for NWFP aka Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa and from Iran for Balochistan and Sindh?

Both of them are cheaper than RPPs


----------



## sparklingway

Zaki said:


> Does these plants include RPPs?
> 
> i couldn't find any in the list so i do not think so
> 
> I would say rather than installing RPPs why don't they borrow electricity from Tajikistan for NWFP aka Khyber-Pakhtoonkhwa and from Iran for Balochistan and Sindh?
> 
> Both of them are cheaper than RPPs



RPPs aren't included in these lists as they are from the '08-'09 report i.e. before &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; got obsessed with RPPs. This year's report might give us a more realistic outlook.

Tajikistan seems to be a good option and their ambassador expressed such feeling back in 2008. But I'm unsure about the problems the geography of the area might pose. It isn't a really construction friendly area and setting up it with the grid will cost money for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> RPPs aren't included in these lists as they are from the '08-'09 report i.e. before &#1585;&#1575;&#1580;&#1729; &#1576;&#1580;&#1604;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; got obsessed with RPPs. This year's report might give us a more realistic outlook.
> 
> Tajikistan seems to be a good option and their ambassador expressed such feeling back in 2008. But I'm unsure about the problems the geography of the area might pose. It isn't a really construction friendly area and setting up it with the grid will cost money for sure.



Of course you need money for everything and importing electricity from Tajikistan through Wakhan Corridor is almost impossible. Tajikistan's Nurek Dam is the tallest dam in the world having a total installed capacity of 3000MW which alone is enough to fullfil its energy demands and other hydropower projects such as Sangtuda generate electricity in excess and Tajikistan has a great potential in hydropower sector and can become leading electricity producer in the World. The only problem we have is other countries like China and Afghanistan are also interested in buying more electricity from Tajikistan. They generate electricity on Water and you know very well it is the cheapest form of generating electricity in the world. I believe if not more then at least 1000MW of electricity should be imported from Tajikistan via preferably China or Afghanistan (and not through the wakhan corridor for sure).

Tajikistan did offer electricity to Pakistan last year but at the same time they were in pressure to sell electricity to Afghanistan and China two of its energy hungry neghbouring countries. There has no progress as of yet but i strongly believe our government should talk to them and ask Americans to put pressure on them to fullfil our energy demands.

PS: - by using your notes shared in above post i will try to write these projects in excel sheet and will add costs of each project and start date using the wapda website so we will if these projects are really realistic or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

*IBRD to provide $145.6 million for PBIP-II *

RECORDER REPORT 


FAISALABAD (April 04 2010): International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD) will provide $145.6 million for Punjab Barrages Improvement Phase-II Project (PBIP-II) to strengthen and modernise Jinnah barrage and affiliated works to enable reliable and uninterrupted supply of water for over 2.1 million acres of farmland benefiting about 600,000 farm families for irrigation and domestic water users; and to build IPD's capacity in improved water resources and irrigation system management.

According to WB project report, the project would help support first strategic objective of the Country Assistance Strategy (CAS) and PRSP-II of Restoring Stability and Maintaining Growth for Sustainable Development, support aim of the CAS of sustained growth recovery with enhanced resilience to shocks and volatility to growth. The CAS emphasises the need to strengthen water sector governance.

The barrages are strategic assets and their full or partial failure would result in economic and environmental disaster and social chaos. The project would help in avoid such shocks to the economy/society and help develop resilience for sustained growth and poverty reduction.

WB report revealed that the Bank has a long history of partnership and collaboration with Pakistan. In particular, the Bank is seen as a trusted partner in the water sector and a co-ordinator for international financial institutions and other development partners.

The two largest provinces (Punjab and Sindh), which manage more than 85 percent of the IBIS, have embarked on far reaching irrigation reforms and have made significant progress on the reform agenda. Altogether, the Bank has supported more than 48 operations in irrigation, drainage and water resources development and the power sector so far.

With the assistance of the Bank, the Government of Punjab has already completed the rehabilitation and modernisation of the Taunsa Barrage located in the Indus River below the Jinnah Barrage, report pointed out. Therefore, the Government of Punjab is seeking support from the World Bank for its knowledge, expertise, experience and it seeks a reliable partner in the sector, in addition to financing.

More specifically, the Bank is expected to help ensure that (i) a systematic approach is adopted in the design of rehabilitation of the barrages (ii) thorough planning is carried out to minimise the interruptions to operation during construction along with a suitable communication strategy to bring on board major stakeholders; (iii) any environmental and social concerns are properly addressed, (iv) the project works and facilities are procured and constructed with good quality, within the budget, and on schedule; (iv) the operation and maintenance will be upgraded and strengthened as a model for safe and sustainable use of other barrages; and (v) institutional capacity is strengthened in carrying out such operation and overall management of the water resources and the river system in the province through technical assistance and various components of the project.

WB report revealed that Pakistan has enjoyed good economic performance in recent years. After a decade of political instability, macroeconomic crisis, and limited economic and social progress in the 1990s, Pakistan has emerged as one of the fastest-growing economies in Asia, with rising per capita income and improved social indicators. With growth there has been an increase in demand for better infrastructure.

However, Pakistan's infrastructure platform needs significant investment in order to support Pakistan's growth and service delivery goals. Infrastructure services, including electricity, paved roads, municipal services, and telecommunications reach a relatively low proportion of the population.

At the same time, improvements in basic infrastructure are critical to improving human development outcomes. Approximately 40 percent of the population lack access to power and about 75 percent of all rural health, education and market facilities are accessible only by earth tracks.

Similarly, water and sanitation services, which are critical to achieve human development outcomes, have suffered from poor quality and limited availability. The water quality in rivers' streams and canals has been deteriorating, leading to harmful impact on the public health.

WB report pointed out that the Pakistan Country Assistance Strategy (CAS) for FY10-14 will be implemented in a period of uncertainty with a focus both on immediate needs dictated, in part, by ongoing conflict and the return to macroeconomic stability; but also a medium term approach that supports growth, service delivery, improved institutional governance, human development and infrastructure investment through existing platforms.

The aim of the CAS is sustained growth recovery and to enhance Pakistan's resilience to shocks. The Strategic Objectives for the FY10-14 CAS are based on both selectivity and flexibility in a results framework that specifies desired outcomes and intermediate indicators, but also provides for unexpected challenges and evolving demands.

The Strategic Objectives focus on three core areas: 

-- Restoring Stability and Maintaining Growth for Sustainable Development;

-- Investing in Pakistan's human development resources and protecting the poor;

-- Improving governance and service delivery

These Strategic Objectives respond to Pakistan's needs and the World Bank Group's comparative advantages. They will build upon existing platforms, particularly in health, education, social protection, and infrastructure; while political, economic and social developments will influence specific opportunities and possibly constrain others.

For first strategic objective, restoring stability and maintaining growth over the CAS period will require significant investment and continued policy reforms, particularly to address infrastructure deficits, improve competitiveness, and address cross cutting issues such as environmental management and urban planning.

Among other things this requires investments in improved water management for agriculture productivity and growth. During the CAS period agricultural growth will provide a basic foundation for robust growth.

A critical prerequisite will be an efficient and well-run irrigation system, particularly in Sindh and Punjab provinces. While progress has been made, the irrigation and drainage system suffers from deteriorating infrastructure and weak governance. To reduce volatility to growth, Bank's support will include rehabilitation of major assets such as barrages and continued capacity development at the regional and federal level for managing water resources, WB report added.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2010
http://http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=1040698&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## ameer219

*Small dams' construction: China urged to release $700 million *

ZAFAR BHUTTA 

ISLAMABAD (April 05 2010): Pakistan has urged China to disburse $ 700 million loan, pledged for small and medium sized dams, that would enable mobilisation of contractors in an effort to mitigate the ongoing water and power shortages, Business Recorder has learnt.

The government of Pakistan and Chinese Exim Bank have already signed Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for $700 million credit line as buyer's credit for construction of small and medium sized dams. The Central Development Working Party (CDWP) of Planning Commission in its meeting in July 2009 had approved 12 small and medium sized dams.

Sources in Economic Affairs Division (EAD) told Business Recorder that a delegation from Pakistan had recently visited China. During talks, Pakistan side requested Chinese authorities to immediately release the pledged sum of $700 million for construction of small and medium dams.

The government has planned construction of 12 small and medium dams in four provinces in the first phase. The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) has been assigned the task of constructing these 12 dams including Hingol Dam, Naulong Dam, Garuk Dam, Pelar Dam and Winder Dam in Balochistan province, and Nai Gaj Dam, Darwat Dam and Sita Dam in Sindh; Bara Dam and Daraban Zam Dam in NWFP and Ghabir Dam and Papin Dam in Punjab, for which the Authority has invited bids.

According to sources, bids for construction of 2 dams--Winder and Darwat--had been received and contract were awarded. The bids for Ghabir Dam had also been received, which are being evaluated.

Under the Prime Minister's special initiatives programmes for overcoming water and power shortages, seven dams will be built in Sindh at a cost of Rs 12.640 billion, eight dams in NWFP costing Rs 18.135 billion, seven dams in Balochistan at a cost of Rs 29.568 billion and six dams in Punjab for Rs 5.949 billion.



Copyright Business Recorder, 2010
http://http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=1040911&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## Hyde

a very interesting website about all Hydropower projects in Pakistan (completed, proposed, under construction or whatever you name it). Shared this website many times before but i still believe its worth sharing again n again. Its little outdated now after the revised design of Bunji and few other projects but still most of the figures are correct.

Projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

I created this table in Microsoft Excel. Look at the on going hydropower projects most of them are due to be completed by 2011. So expect Diamer-Bhasha project to be started soon. I created these tables with the help of WAPDA website and the sheet from the parlimant report provided by Sparklingway yesterday.







I am trying to create a similar table for Pakistan's future hydropower projects until 2030 and added 3 more fields (Dam Height, Live Storage and Cost per kilowatt). But i do not yet have all the information i require. So when i am done will share final image with you. That is i am creating because it is not easy for me to read about all dams from different links. I will keep that sheet with me and keep updating it (depending upon the news).

PS: - The actual cost may differ as i got it these figures from WAPDA website which is not updated completely.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sparklingway

^^^ Really nice Zaki bhai. I'll contribute as much as I can and dig through official documents. You might have to split the document exploration with me though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

sparklingway said:


> ^^^ Really nice Zaki bhai. I'll contribute as much as I can and dig through official documents. You might have to split the document exploration with me though



Thanks Sir, i would defenitely need your help if you want me to add more information in these tables. I had to delete few columns to make it look pretty again  cause some of the information was missing. If you can somehow find out the costs of Killowat per hour in US cents or the height of the dam or how much of land is it going to irrigate........ that would be great

In my next post....I will be sharing few more tables i created tonight and hopefully tomorrow i will create similar tables for other provinces also and divide electricity generated by Hydel power plants in 2011, 2015, 2020 and 2030 for illustration purposes (if all projects completed successfully)


----------



## Hyde

Please correct me if i forgot to add any project below.

1)






2) 






3)






4)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sparklingway

You, sir, are a gentlemen and a scholar !


----------



## ghazi52

*Winder Dam contract awarded to Pak-Canada joint venture
*


The dam will be constructed at the Winder River that is at a distance of some 125 kilometers from Karachi. The proposed water reservoir would have a storage capacity of *around 36,167 acres feet and would irrigate around 22,000 acres of land by using modern micro irrigation techniques.*
The contract for the construction of Rs7.5 billion worth Winder Dam Project has been awarded to M/s Techno Engineering Services (Private) Limited, a Pakistani company and RSWI, a Canadian firm, 

The construction project, which will be completed within three years, is partially being funded by China while remaining cost is being borne by the government of Pakistan.

The technical and final evaluation of the project was carried out by separate cells of Wapda experts and following a go ahead from them, the contract was awarded to one of the six companies and JVs that submitted bids for the project. Six international companies and JVs including some Pakistani companies were competing for the contract, the Wapda authorities said, adding that construction of the dam would now take a couple of months.

Officials associated with the construction of the dam also said that in addition to storing rainwater from the catchment area that spreads over 355 sq. kilometers, the project would also have an installed capacity to produce *300 kV of electricity that will be supplied to nearby villages and towns.* Wapda has taken on board the Pakistan Agriculture Research Council (PARC) as well as some Balochistan institutions for the development of a command area to promote micro irrigation system after the completion of the dam. The Micro irrigation system, based on drip and sprinkler irrigation systems with hybrid varieties, is expected to usher a green revolution in the area by optimal use of land and stored water, they maintained.


The News

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Evil Flare

ghazi52 said:


> *Winder Dam contract awarded to Pak-Canada joint venture
> *
> 
> 
> The dam will be constructed at the Winder River that is at a distance of some 125 kilometers from Karachi. The proposed water reservoir would have a storage capacity of *around 36,167 acres feet and would irrigate around 22,000 acres of land by using modern micro irrigation techniques.*
> The contract for the construction of Rs7.5 billion worth Winder Dam Project has been awarded to M/s Techno Engineering Services (Private) Limited, a Pakistani company and RSWI, a Canadian firm,
> 
> The construction project, which will be completed within three years, is partially being funded by China while remaining cost is being borne by the government of Pakistan.
> 
> The technical and final evaluation of the project was carried out by separate cells of Wapda experts and following a go ahead from them, the contract was awarded to one of the six companies and JVs that submitted bids for the project. Six international companies and JVs including some Pakistani companies were competing for the contract, the Wapda authorities said, adding that construction of the dam would now take a couple of months.
> 
> Officials associated with the construction of the dam also said that in addition to storing rainwater from the catchment area that spreads over 355 sq. kilometers, the project would also have an installed capacity to produce *300 kV of electricity that will be supplied to nearby villages and towns.* Wapda has taken on board the Pakistan Agriculture Research Council (PARC) as well as some Balochistan institutions for the development of a command area to promote micro irrigation system after the completion of the dam. The Micro irrigation system, based on drip and sprinkler irrigation systems with hybrid varieties, is expected to usher a green revolution in the area by optimal use of land and stored water, they maintained.
> 
> 
> The News








WOW 

This is gr8


----------



## Hyde

ghazi52 said:


> *Winder Dam contract awarded to Pak-Canada joint venture
> *
> 
> Officials associated with the construction of the dam also said that in addition to storing rainwater from the catchment area that spreads over 355 sq. kilometers, the project would also have an installed capacity to produce *300 kV of electricity that will be supplied to nearby villages and towns.* Wapda has taken on board the Pakistan Agriculture Research Council (PARC) as well as some Balochistan institutions for the development of a command area to promote micro irrigation system after the completion of the dam. The Micro irrigation system, based on drip and sprinkler irrigation systems with hybrid varieties, is expected to usher a green revolution in the area by optimal use of land and stored water, they maintained.
> 
> 
> The News



only 300kv of electricity? they could have probably generated 15-35 MW at least with 7.5 billion rupees of money. 300kv is only 0.3MW right? that is nothing. Not even sufficient for a small town  (wild guess).

Look at Basho dam which is 5.2 billion rupees project and will generate 28MW of electricity


----------



## aakalim

Zaki said:


> only 300kv of electricity? they could have probably generated 15-35 MW at least with 7.5 billion rupees of money. 300kv is only 0.3MW right? that is nothing. Not even sufficient for a small town  (wild guess).
> 
> Look at Basho dam which is 5.2 billion rupees project and will generate 28MW of electricity



The main purpose of a dam is to store water for irrigation, hydropower generation is a secondary function.
so if it can store enough water to fulfill the irrigations needs of the area, than the money spent is worth it, any power generated is a bonus.

Small dams generally cannot generate a lot of hydropower...they are more efficient in storing water. That is why small dams can never take the place of large dams...they can only compliment large dams..


----------



## Hyde

aakalim said:


> The main purpose of a dam is to store water for irrigation, hydropower generation is a secondary function.
> so if it can store enough water to fulfill the irrigations needs of the area, than the money spent is worth it, any power generated is a bonus.
> 
> Small dams generally cannot generate a lot of hydropower...they are more efficient in storing water. That is why small dams can never take the place of large dams...they can only compliment large dams..


yeah i understnd brother take an example of Phandar lake/dam which is supposed to cost big money but generate only 80MW of electricity in return that is because its prime role is to irrigate land and not to generate electricity. I do understand that but thinking only 300kv of electicity is supposed to be generated from it i am sure if they wanted they would have installed better turbine system to generate at least 1-5MW of electricity for sure. 

I understand something is better than nothing but i was just wondering little more efforts could have helped them generate a little more electricity that could have taken care of 1-2 villages 

My opinion only


----------



## aakalim

Zaki said:


> yeah i understnd brother take an example of Phandar lake/dam which is supposed to cost big money but generate only 80MW of electricity in return that is because its prime role is to irrigate land and not to generate electricity. I do understand that but thinking only 300kv of electicity is supposed to be generated from it i am sure if they wanted they would have installed better turbine system to generate at least 1-5MW of electricity for sure.
> 
> I understand something is better than nothing but i was just wondering little more efforts could have helped them generate a little more electricity that could have taken care of 1-2 villages
> 
> My opinion only



yes i agree with u brother but my point is that these small dams, though very useful for the local farmers and villages, will not alleviate our water and power problems. We need to go towards big dams for water storage and run off the river hydropower projects, which sadly is not happening...


----------



## ameer219

*FPCCI for construction of dams to meet power needs
*

LAHORE (April 12 2010): Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI), an apex body of business chambers in the country, has stressed the need for immediate construction of water reservoirs and dams to meet increasing power shortage.

Speaking at a round table discussion here on Sunday on "The impact of power shortage on national economy", FPCCI President Sultan Ahmad Chwala said the country was currently facing the worst power and gas crisis adding that uninterrupted supply of power was a pre-requisite for country's economic growth and development.

He said without reliable power supply there could be no production and no industry, and issues like fulfilling international trade commitments would no longer matter. He said industry and agriculture were vital national sectors requiring smooth electric and gas supply for development.

"In view of the power situation confronting the country today, construction of water reservoirs and dams was absolutely necessary to meet water-power shortage," he said, adding that consensus regarding the construction of dams should be obtained at the earliest for the survival of the economy.

He said that international experts and studies conducted here by international bodies such World Bank, after detailed research have identified certain sites feasible for a big dam from technical point of view. Speaking on the occasion, VP SAARC Chamber of Commerce and Industry Iftikhar Ali Malik who is also co-chairman Businessmen Panel said new dams were inevitable to meet the ever increasing demand for inexpensive energy sources, and would also help bring down the cost of everything including essential commodities.

President LCCI Zafar Iqbal Chaudhary said that new dams would also help reduce the frequency and severity of flood havoc in downstream of river Indus, especially in Sindh province, he added.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


----------



## ameer219

*Five dams to be completed in Khuzdar soon*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


KHUZDAR (April 19 2010): Balochistan Irrigation Minister Sardar Muhammad Aslam Bezinjo has said that huge funds are being utilised on construction work of five dams in district Khuzdar and those would be completed soon.

Talking to a delegation headed by former tehsil nazim Muhammad Asif Jamaldini at Khuzdar Circuit House here on Sunday, he elaborated that Rs 110 million were being utilised on construction work of Sasoli dam, Rs 90.37 million on Tegh dam, Rs 50 million on Soroanjira dam, Rs 40 million on Wadh dam and Rs 30.50 million on Zawh dam. He mentioned that completion of such dams would result in irrigating millions of acres of barren land in Khuzdar and adjoining areas.

He noted the government had released Rs 1.2 million for execution of clean drinking water scheme at Khuzdar Girls Degree College and Rs 05 million for water supply schemes for Bolan Colony, and Soniji Cochak areas.

Tehsil Administrator Abdul Qayyum Umrani, TMO Khuzdar Elahi Bukhsh Zehri, SE Irrigation Abdul Hamid Mengal and ex-district nazim Khuzdar Mir Abdur Rahim Kurd were also present.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010


----------



## ameer219

*88 percent of work on Gomal Zam dam completed*

Business Recorder [Pakistan's First Financial Daily]


TANK (April 26 2010): Project Director Gomal Zam Dam, Engr Haqmali Mehsud said on Sunday that about 88 percent work on the gigantic project and its power house excluding irrigation system has been completed, while the remaining work hopefully would complete very soon.

He told APP that irrigation system including canals and distributaries would be handed over to Irrigation Department after completion of the remaining work.

The dam will boost up hydropower generation and would protect fertile land from flood besides converting most of barren land into canal irrigated area that would generate employment opportunities for youth and will bolster income of poor segment of the society.

This was multipurpose project with no adverse impacts besides having major benefits of controlling flood and soil erosion, he maintained. The present government is keen to construct water reservoirs and Gomal Zam dam is one of the major step towards this end. Realising its vast potential and visualising its direct and indirect benefits, the dam would be extremely helpful in uplifting the socio-economic condition of people and would protect the fertile land from desertification.

The official said measures had been taken for de-silting purpose, adding at Gul Kach a de-silting plant on latest lines was to be installed for this purpose.

He informed hundred of thousands of acres land of Tank and DI Khan districts would be irrigated. In the past, this multi-purpose project was restricted only to paper, he added. However, the present government, while realising the significance of the gigantic project, a new life was injected to materialise the long-last dream of people of southern districts of Khyber Pakhtoonkhwa.

The dam would have 1-14MAF gross storage of water whereas 0.892 MAF live storage to provide irrigation water to lands, he informed. It would also provide a small plant for power generation with installed capacity of 17.4MW.

To a question, he said the power plant had been designed with a turbine discharge. He added 63 kilometre-long main canal with an average discharge of 848 cusecs and 18 distributaries with a length of 203 kilometres to be constructed in the system of water distribution, adding the roller compacted concrete gravity of the dam with a height of 436 feet and length 492 feet.

He told that a barrage would also be a part of the project at KOT Murtaza with a length of 460 feet. Engr Haq Mali expressed satisfaction over the safety measures of the dam site and that local people are fully co-operating with staff and were providing assistance in terms of provision of house hold items.

The construction of Gomal Dam will bring a very positive change in lives of the people of decades-old neglected areas of Tank and DI Khan districts.

Due to the government's positive approach, the project will be milestone towards self-sufficiency in food and will control soil conservation and will boost agriculture sector. It will bring significant increase in the production of different crops and will prevent the fertile land from desertification.

It may be mentioned here that Gomal Zam dam is being constructed about 35 miles from Tank in South Waziristan Agency.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010


----------



## ameer219

*
32 small, medium dams to be constructed by 2014*

ISLAMABAD (May 02 2010): The government has decided to construct 32 small and medium dams throughout the country by 2014 to help overcome power load shedding. The government has allocated Rs 250 billion for constructing these dams during the PSDP of 2009-10, official sources told APP here Saturday. Out of the total 32 dams, 13 dams would be constructed in the first phase and work on some of the dams has already been started, they said.

Elaborating, they said 5 dams would be constructed in Balochistan, 4 in Sindh, and 2 in NWFP and Punjab each. An amount of Rs 23.439 million has been spent so far on the projects. The dams would function, both for irrigation and generating hydel power.

Sources informed that Allai, Khan Khwar, Duber Khwar, Jinnah hydropower projects are also under construction and are expected to be completed in year 2010-11. The water wing of Wapda is responsible for planning, designing and execution of water resources development projects in the sector of irrigation, drainage and hydropower. Inter-provincial major surface projects including large dams are also operated and maintained by the water wing, they added.

They informed that the wing has already completed Indus Basin projects, 5 barrages, 8 inter-river link canals, Mangla and Tarbela dams which, are contributing substantially towards the national economy. Neelum Jhelum Hydropower projects are under construction while Golen Gol project is under implementation. Detailed engineering design and tender of documents of Kohala, Bunji, Phandar, Basho, Keyal Khwar, Lawi and Harpo were under process, they added.

Similarly, they said, upgradation of feasibility study and detailed engineering design of Tarbela's 4th extension is being taken up and would commence shortly. Concluding, they said the government has expedited work on the construction of dams to bridge the gap between demand and supply of electricity and to get rid of the loadshedding, they said.

Copyright Associated Press of Pakistan, 2010
http://www.brecorder.com/index.php?id=1051859&currPageNo=1&query=&search=&term=&supDate=


----------



## NWO

What about privatizing about the dams? We all know the efficient the government vs. the private sector.

The environmental affect might be a concern, though.


----------



## Janshair

I totally agree that Pakistan is suffering from electricity shortage.. We need dams to full fill our business requirements and to continue our life..


----------



## ice_man

so the work on Bahsha hasn't started yet? meanin no major dam construction has started everything is still on paper!!!! its sad at the progress we are going when the need of the hour is such severe water shortage!!


----------



## Hyde

ice_man said:


> so the work on Bahsha hasn't started yet? meanin no major dam construction has started everything is still on paper!!!! its sad at the progress we are going when the need of the hour is such severe water shortage!!



yes the construction work on bhabha dam has been started yet that is due to the fact our government's top priority is to build smaller dams first in order to tackle to short term crisis. We have at least 8 smaller dams under construction expecting all those to be completed by year 2011. Bhasha dam is expected to start construction by the end of this year and i believe in the upcoming budget they will allocate some money for daimer-bhasha dam's construction too


----------



## Evil Flare

Zaki said:


> yes the construction work on bhabha dam has been started yet that is due to the fact our government's top priority is to build smaller dams first in order to tackle to short term crisis. We have at least 8 smaller dams under construction expecting all those to be completed by year 2011. Bhasha dam is expected to start construction by the end of this year and i believe in the upcoming budget they will allocate some money for daimer-bhasha dam's construction too



how much Basha Dam took to Build ???

6 to 8 Years ???


----------



## Hyde

Aamir Zia said:


> how much Basha Dam took to Build ???
> 
> 6 to 8 Years ???



yes - around 7 years........................


----------



## Durrak

almost 9 to 10 yearz


----------



## ghazi52

*Wapda to construct Drawat, Naigaj dams*
Funds to be released within next few days

Reviewing his recent decision of handing over Drawat and Naigaj dam projects to Sindh government, President Asif Ali Zardari has given Wapda go-ahead for the construction of both the mega water-storage projects, Wapda officials told The News on Wednesday.

The Wapda, however, persuaded President Zardari that only it had *the capacity and capabilities to build small, medium and large dams in the country and any other agency could ruin these projects due to technical incapability in constructing water reservoirs and dams*.

They said that the President was assured that only Wapda could construct both the dams as per international standards in the stipulated time while Wapda officials further assured the President that there would be no further delay in the commencement of Drawat and Naigaj dams in Sindh, and Winder dam in Balochistan.

Wapda officials said that tenders for the Naigaj dam in Dadu district would be invited in a day or two through leading newspapers of the country.

Similarly, the contractor selected for the construction of Drawat dam would be mobilized within next few days and funds would be released to the joint venture construction on priority basis to commence the construction of Drawat dam in the Jamshoro district of Sindh.

Wapda has selected Sinohydro Corporation of China along with a local firm MAJ Construction Company for the construction of c*oncrete-packed rock-filled Drawat dam that would have the storage capacity of 119,546 cusecs of water.*

Engineering giant RSW-Canada along with local firm Techno Engineering has been selected by the Wapda for the construction of Winder dam in Balochistan, Wapda officials said.

It is worth mentioning here that the construction of both Drawat and Naigaj dams in Sindh was jeopardized when the provincial government officials managed to get both the projects transferred to it from the Wapda by misrepresenting the facts to President Asif Ali Zardari during his last visit to Sindh.

President Zardari was annoyed over reported delay in the commencement of both the projects and ordered Wapda to transfer projects of Drawat dam in Jamshoro-Thatta district and Naigaj dam in Dadu district.


Conceding delay in starting the two projects, Wapda officials said that completion of all the formalities for awarding the contract for the Rs 17 billion Naigaj dam including preparation of feasibility study, pre-qualification and evaluation of the project was inevitable before inviting the tenders.

*Drawat Dama* Location: District Jamshoro - Thatta

Type: Concrete packed rockfill ---- Capacity: 119546 acres ft
Live storage: 87,264 acres ft. Dead storage: 32, 283 acres ft.

Irrigation potential: 80, 000 acres of land Total life: 100 years
Cost: *Rs 3.18 billion*

*Catchment area: 3151 sq kilometers*

Contractor: S*inohydro Corporation China and MAJ* (under joint-venture)

Power generation potential: *300 KV*

*Naigaj Dam* Location: District Dadu

Type: Central core earthfill dam Capacity: 0.3 Million Acre Ft. (MAF)

Irrigation potential: 80,000 acres of land 
Power generation potential: *4.2 MW*
Cost: *Rs18 billion*

The News
Thursday, May 27, 2010
By M. Waqar Bhatti


----------



## ajtr

Zaki said:


> Please correct me if i forgot to add any project below.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 4)


Zaki,
did you compile these info?coz i remember you sharing one of these table on ***....can you provide with the links to look for the updated info pertaining to all these dams????

one more thing,Is there a single agency which overtakes all these dams after construction???


----------



## Hyde

ajtr said:


> Zaki,
> did you compile these info?coz i remember you sharing one of these table on ***....can you provide with the links to look for the updated info pertaining to all these dams????
> 
> one more thing,Is there a single agency which overtakes all these dams after construction???



well i did not pay attention to update these tables afterwards. I know one of the dam listed in these tables has been completed 90% and in this table its showing less. I don't know which one it is - i will have to read that news again

and yes all Hydropower projects are taken care by WAPDA only.


----------



## Hyde

@ ajtr

you know the first table that you quoted from my post it says "Khan Khwar" dam completed 80&#37;. I can remember the news released last week on tv where they said this dam has now become operational. They have installed 2, 35MW~ turbines and 1 additional 4MW plant is installed to generate further electricity if needed.

Thats just an update and i have still not updated any project from the tables i posted before


----------



## Hyde

*Govt allocates paltry Rs15bn for proposed Diamer-Bhasha Dam​*

Project requires $12 billion funding

Friday, June 11, 2010
By Tariq Butt

ISLAMABAD: The government has earmarked a paltry sum of Rs15 billion in the Federal Budget 2010/11 for the proposed Diamer-Bhasha Dam against the required funds of around $12 billion, according to the budget document.

Out of this allocation, the federal government will provide Rs5 billion and the remaining Rs10 billion would be arranged by the Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) through its own resources, including loans and not through the Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP).

The allocated Rs15 billion is meant for acquisition of land and to build other infrastructure, including a residential colony before starting the construction of the dam that would produce 4,500 megawatts.

The Diamer-Bhasha Dam would cost around Rs894.257 billion. Out of this, a foreign funding of around Rs313.732 billion would be required.

An official of the Planning Commission told The News that much before the budget announcement, a committee comprising officials of the ministries of Kashmir Affairs, Northern Areas, Water and Power and Planning Commission had finalised Rs40 billion for the acquisition of land for the dam.

However, a senior WAPDA official said that the allocated Rs40 billion would be disbursed in three years among the displaced persons.

The federal government has made the allocation for the proposed Diamer-Bhasha Dam at a time when Pakistan is plagued by severe power outages. Originally, the project was scheduled to start in the concluding quarter of the last year.

Pakistan is expecting $5 billion from the Asian Development Bank (ADB). The people of Northern Areas have expressed some reservations over the demarcation of the site of the project and said that the land over which the proposed powerhouse would be installed is located in the Northern Areas, but the Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa claimed that the powerhouse has been proposed in its jurisdiction.

The dam will be built on River Indus, around 300km upstream of Tarbela Dam and around 40km downstream of Chilas Town. *Having a height of 272 metres, it would be the highest roller compacted concrete dam in the world. The dam would have 8.1MAF gross and 6.4MAF live water storage capacity.*

The dam would not only provide a lifeline to the Tarbela Dam by increasing its water storage capacity for minimum 40-45 years, but also generate energy through installed capacity of 4,500MW. It would also help reduce dependence on thermal power.

Micro Seismic Monitoring System has been installed to monitor seismic activities in the project area, while meteorological station is being established at the site.

Officials said that there was significant escalation of land acquisition rates by the Diamer Chilas district administration from the original estimates incorporated in 2008 PC-1.

There is a staggering increase in the value of the property by over 130 per cent in one year. The funds required for the land acquisition would go up if the compulsory acquisition compensation of 15 per cent over the value assessed by the deputy commissioner is factored in.

The money would be paid as compensation for households, constructed property and trees and for resettlement of the affected persons and development of model villages, he said.

In January 2006, the president had announced construction of five multipurpose storages in the country in the next 10-12 years. The Diamer-Bhasha Dam project was to be undertaken in the first phase.

On November 11, 2008, the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council gave the go-ahead to the project.


----------



## asq

Reddy said:


> Dint pakistan protest the building of this dam ?
> 
> Any dam you build in *** we protest , any dam we build in kashmir pakistan protests.
> 
> It all part of the game.



But Kashmir belong to Kashmiris, so they should decide about the waters and all things, certainly not India, Pakistan can, because it is a Muslim territory and according to rules of Partition must come to Pakistan.


----------



## Comet

Zaki said:


> Please correct me if i forgot to add any project below.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)



Thanks alot for this useful post.


Do you have any info about Skardu-Katzara Dam? Its massive Dam with 15000 MW power generation ability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

umairp said:


> Thanks alot for this useful post.
> 
> 
> Do you have any info about Skardu-Katzara Dam? Its massive Dam with 15000 MW power generation ability.



frankly speaking i believe Skardu-Katzara dam is going to be the second most controversial project after Kalabagh Dam in the first 100 years of Pakistan's history and i don't see it happening for the next 20 or 30 years at least.

You see WAPDA is currently busy in 32 smaller dams project + diamer bhasha dam. Once all these dams are completed they will focus other larger dams like Dasu, Bunji and Yulbu etc and all these projects requires at least 20 years to be completed.

This Skardu dam is going to be one of the tallest dam on earth and if incase one small disaster takes place. It has the potential to destroy not only 1-2 city but perhaps the whole of the provinces or even half of the country in my opinion. This dam although generating a lot of electricity to fullfill our future demands at a very cheap prices but is highly risky if ever decided to go ahead.

I would say WAPDA is doing a right job by constructing smaller dams first. Once they are done with that, our water storage system will gradually improve and then we must move forward for bigger dams. This Skardu dam should only be concentrated after all the current and future projects on pipeline are completed so this way we will have enough space to store water to prevent the damage if they go for Skardu dam afterwards

I hope you got what i mean

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

Zaki said:


> frankly speaking i believe Skardu-Katzara dam is going to be the second most controversial project after Kalabagh Dam in the first 100 years of Pakistan's history and i don't see it happening for the next 20 or 30 years at least.
> 
> You see WAPDA is currently busy in 32 smaller dams project + diamer bhasha dam. Once all these dams are completed they will focus other larger dams like Dasu, Bunji and Yulbu etc and all these projects requires at least 20 years to be completed.
> 
> This Skardu dam is going to be one of the tallest dam on earth and if incase one small disaster takes place. It has the potential to destroy not only 1-2 city but perhaps the whole of the provinces or even half of the country in my opinion. This dam although generating a lot of electricity to fullfill our future demands at a very cheap prices but is highly risky if ever decided to go ahead.
> 
> I would say WAPDA is doing a right job by constructing smaller dams first. Once they are done with that, our water storage system will gradually improve and then we must move forward for bigger dams. This Skardu dam should only be concentrated after all the current and future projects on pipeline are completed so this way we will have enough space to store water to prevent the damage if they go for Skardu dam afterwards
> 
> I hope you got what i mean



But, I believe that all these smaller dams combined cannot produce energy equivalent to Skardu Dam. 

Also, Pakistan has signed MoU with China and I believe China is providing soft loan for Bunji Dam Construction. I have been to the site and there were boards there stating: Site for Bunji Dam.


----------



## Hyde

umairp said:


> But, I believe that all these smaller dams combined cannot produce energy equivalent to Skardu Dam.
> 
> Also, Pakistan has signed MoU with China and I believe China is providing soft loan for Bunji Dam Construction. I have been to the site and there were boards there stating: Site for Bunji Dam.



true, 15,000MW of electricity from one dam only is not a joke. But the problem is we are lacking proper infrastructure. What if the water spills from the dam? If there is not any alternative like any other dam near Skardu which can be utilized to divert some portion of its water. Its going to make big problem for the whole country.

I hope you got my point

So i believe it is more important to complete other on going projects first before going forward for such a huge project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liberal Pakistani

Zaki said:


> Please correct me if i forgot to add any project below.



thanks 4 this


----------



## I FLY HIGH

I think we all i.e public , lawyers, civil society, media etc should put positive pressure on the govt to start and complete the bhasha , bunji and thar power production . We should focus and do long marches , protests for these projects rather for own benefits of the politicians. Govt should be afraid of the fact that if the project is delayed , pakistani people are aware and will take the govt into task.


----------



## mughaljee

i am in favour of Kala Bagh Dam


----------



## aks18

mughaljee said:


> i am in favour of Kala Bagh Dam



nothing gona happen by our favour


----------



## Pukhtoon

mughaljee said:


> i am in favour of Kala Bagh Dam





aks18 said:


> nothing gona happen by our favour



But Three provinces are Not


----------



## mughaljee

After this massive flood, so much causalities, electric city price so high (I have a A.C, not for use , only a show piece , remembering that there was a good time) , Ordinary people suffer from every side, and now they if they are saying don't construct a dam, 
that's ridicules , is not ?
May be i was not in favour , but after massive flood, when i saw my love ones in camps, now i am 110&#37; "with kala bagh dam"


----------



## faisaljaffery

Such a massive power shortages are happening due to our politicians. They politicize the Kalabagh dam project, other wise we would have completed the dam 10 years back... all those irresponsible political figures of sindh and kpk are responsible for such a mess which they have created by not allowing wapda to construct this dam.


----------



## Waffen SS

faisaljaffery said:


> Such a massive power shortages are happening due to our politicians. They politicize the Kalabagh dam project, other wise we would have completed the dam 10 years back... all those irresponsible political figures of sindh and kpk are responsible for such a mess which they have created by not allowing wapda to construct this dam.



Just don't blame the politicians.

Had Punjab not stolen water of Sindh in the 1980s and 90s, such HATRED and MISTRUST would not have had developed among the provinces.

On top of that, the Big Brother would always use slogans of Islamic Brotherhood, National Interest and Patriotism for its own vested interest. Anyone disagreeing with the Big Brother is labelled a TRAITOR or AGENT in the blink of the eye.

Sorry brother, we are reaping the harvest of HATRED that was once sown by our elders.


----------



## faisaljaffery

why i should not blame politicians thats all because of them coz they politicised the KB dam project for their own benefit. otherwise every body knows that how important this dam is for the future of Pakistan


----------



## Zameer2

I came across this "Pakistan Flood control System (PFCS)" on another Pakistani forum. can anybody explain if it is technically possible?
presentation link 

http://**************/files/448419648/PFCS_2.0.13.pdf

this is overview


----------



## hembo

*Construction of Dadocha dam in doldrums*

Islamabad&#8212;Small Dam Organization(SDO) has failed to construct Dadocha Dam after lapse of one decade as land grabbers and some influential housing societies purchased the land on the proposed site. 

In the year 2000, the Punjab government asked Small Dam Organization to prepare feasibility of two new small dams in the Rawalpindi district to overcome water shortage in the region.. 

Technical experts and engineers selected two suitable sites for construction of new water reservoirs. One was Chirah at Korang stream and other was Dadocha on River Soan.

In 2002 the feasibility report and PC-1 of Dadocha Dam was prepared by Small Dam Organization. According to which, the project would be constructed on Soan River near Dadocha village some 35 km towards east from Rawalpindi. 

The project would cost Rs335.36 million , which will cover total area of 18000 Kanals, with catchment area of 335 square KM. The maximum height of the dam would be 37.50 meters. Dadocha Dam would supply 25 MGD (million gallons per day)to the twin cities.

Small Dam Organization handed over PC-1 to the Irrigation and Power Department Punjab for the release of funds . But after lapse of eight years the funds could not be allocated.

This unreasonable delay gave a chance to some housing societies to purchase the land of the project from the owners at very low price as the dwellers of the adjacent villages thought that their land would be inundated under the dam, so they preferred to sell their property. 

These housing societies bought total 45000 kannal of land at the project site and sold the same after earning profit of billions of rupees.&#8212;Online


----------



## haywards

I hope this will solve the flood and water crisis problem.....


----------



## fujistu

New dams are now must required to produce electricity to solve the the main problem of load shedding in the country


----------



## jjdoctor

yeah a new map should be constructed...


----------



## Omar1984

*Construction of Kalabagh dam to be started after national consensus: Qamar​*

ISLAMABAD, (SANA): Minister for Water and Power Syed Naveed Qamar has said that the Kalabagh dam project would be started after taking into confidence the whole nation, adding that the 3600 MW electricity would be produced from the project and it would have the capacity to reserve 6.1 million acre water.

This he said while answering questions in National Assembly on Thursday, adding that the government has devised a two-pronged strategy focusing on electricity generation and conservation to control load-shedding during the upcoming months.

Syed Naveed Qamar said that under this strategy 1184 megawatt will shortly be added into the system to boost generation capacity. He said that conservation measures such as replacement of bulbs with energy savers and elimination of alternate street lights and non-supply of powers to
billboards neon signs.

He said under this policy closure of market and shops at 8.00 pm will be ensured. He said these steps will help save one thousand to eleven thousand megawatt of electricity.
He said that a project for installation of 1000 megawatt of electricity from Thar coal has been started which will be completed with public-private partnership. This project at an advance stage and efforts are being made to raise adequate funds for this important
project. 

Responding to a supplementary question the Minister said that the present government has initiated unprecedented number of hydel power projects which include construction of both big and small water reservoirs. He said that an agreement has been signed with the Chinese government for the construction of five small and medium
irrigation dams.

The Minister said rising of Mangla Dam has almost been completed while capacity of Tarbela Dam will also be enhanced to generate additional electricity.

Federal Minister Syed Khurshid Ahmed Shah said that a poverty survey is underway to expand the scope of Wasila-e-Haq Programme and make it more transparent.
He said that under the programme interest-free loan of three hundred thousand rupees has been disbursed to six hundred and fifty-five deserving persons while another 535 cases are ready for disbursement in the next few days.

Federal Minister Mian Manzoor Ahmed Wattoo said that a number of projects have been planned for the welfare of Pakistani expatriates. He said that these projects include OPF housing schemes in Rawalpindi and Lahore and construction of schools in Islamabad and Gujrat.

Federal Minister Syed Khurshid Ahmed Shah said that the government is committed to implement the &#8220;Aghaz-e-Haqooq Balochistan&#8221; and give due rights to the people of the province. He said that out of sixty-one proposals, eighteen have been implemented while thirteen are at advance stages of implementation.

Minister for Water and Power Syed Naveed Qamar said that construction work on Kurram Tangi Dam will be started in July this year and will be completed by June 2015.
Minister for Information and Broadcasting Dr. Firdous Ashiq Awan informed the House that PEMRA has devised a Code of Conduct for programmes and advertisements for the electronic media and action is taken against the channels violating the Code.

She said that fifty-two advertising agencies have been suspended for violating rules and regulations, adding that the code of ethics for issuing of advertisements and programmes of TV channels is present.
She said that whichever TV channel was imposed fine it had knocked the door of the court against the government decision.

She demanded of the judiciary to speed up the pace of proceedings of case related to the public importance.


----------



## Pioneerfirst

Kalabagh is a political issue now.Our politician can not make any consences over it so the best option are Diamerbasha,Munda Dams.


----------



## bc040400065

*Diamer-Bhasha Dam: ADB asks govt to focus on people, not just water, power*

By Shahbaz Rana
Published: December 14, 2011







ISLAMABAD: 
While Pakistan frets over megawatts generated and million acre feet of water stored, the lead financer of the Diamer-Bhasha Dam says the country should focus on social aspects of the affected population and address issues of environmental degradation and revenue sharing between contesting territories.

*With an estimated price tag of $11.2 billion, the project is planned to be completed in 12 years. It will generate 4,500 megawatts of electricity, besides storing 8.5 million-acre-feet of water for agriculture purposes.**
Satisfactory resettlement*

&#8220;Pakistan has not been focusing on social aspects of the project as much as one could hope,&#8221; said Rune Stroem, the Asian Development Bank&#8217;s (ADB) Head of Energy Division on Tuesday.

&#8220;The resettlement work has been done but there are still gaps where the government needs to bring in improvement as per international standards,&#8221; Stroem said while speaking to journalists along with the bank&#8217;s country director to Pakistan, Werner Liepach, after conclusion of a visit aimed at &#8216;critically reviewing the mega project&#8217;.

Stroem said the project&#8217;s success hangs on local people&#8217;s satisfaction with resettlement activities.

Stroem said the legal dispute over sharing of revenues between Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber-Pakthunkhwa has to be worked through and &#8220;no sufficient work has been done yet&#8221; on environment.

&#8220;The ADB is fully aware that there will be strong debate on revenue sharing and we can give advice but at the end the issue will have to be decided by the Council of Common Interest,&#8221; Stroem said.

The K-P and G-B governments are disputing over the ownership of an 18-kilometre-long belt, in a bid to receive a share in income from power generation.

The G-B Legislative Assembly has passed a resolution against the K-P government&#8217;s claim and intends to take the matter to the Supreme Court if it is not amicably resolved.

Stroem also said that there was a need to ensure minimum water flows, during the storage period, to offset negative impact on the environment. No water flows at the time of construction and storage will have adverse effects, he added.

*Bank&#8217;s role*

An unwritten agreement has been arrived at between the bank and the government, according to which the ADB will be a senior lender, co-financer and the financial adviser on the project, Stroem said.

Next week, both parties will review the draft of the Memorandum of Understanding that clearly defines the bank&#8217;s role in project execution, he added.

Published in The Express Tribune, December 14th, 2011.

http://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/306215-bhashadam-1323842939-860-640x480.jpg


----------



## ziaulislam

Pioneerfirst said:


> Kalabagh is a political issue now.Our politician can not make any consences over it so the best option are Diamerbasha,Munda Dams.


even though kalabagh will cost twice merely due to transport issues..how ironic politics is costing us so much...


----------



## Mazharrafiq

kisi project ko politics ki nazar nahi hona chahye kalabagh dam Pakistan k mafad me tha


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Its everywhere, politics spoiling development projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Damn.....

Construction in pakistan!!!


----------



## Highway_Cop

Khudkafeel Pakistan KATZARAH DAM Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Highway_Cop

Khudkafeel Pakistan KATZARAH DAM Part 2 - YouTube


----------



## ziaulislam

Politicising Kalabagh Dam costs Rs132 billion annually 
By Shahram Haq
Published: May 22, 2012 


COST-EFFECTIVE: Rs1.2 per unit is to be the cost of generating electricity from the Kalabagh Dam. 
LAHORE: 

Those who disagree with the construction of the Kalabagh Dam are actually hurting the federation, former chief minister Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Shamsul Mulk has said. The project is safe, and yet the country is suffering a loss of Rs132 billion annually due to the governments silence over the issue, he claimed.

Mulk was speaking at a debate on the Kalabagh Dam issue arranged by the Lahore Chamber of Commerce and Industries (LCCI) on Monday. Speakers at the moot advocated the early construction of Kalabagh Dam, and said building the dam is necessary for the survival of Pakistan. If the government fails to take practical steps, poverty and hunger may lead the country to disaster from which it may not recover, they claimed. The experts agreed that those opposing construction of the Kalabagh Dam were enemies of the state and were playing with the countrys future.

Shamsul Mulk said that, contrary to belief, there is no flood threat to Nowshera city from the Kalabagh Dam, as the former is 150 feet above water level. Nowshehra was inundated during the 2010 floods, despite the fact that Kalabagh hasnt been built. This fact is enough to silence detractors.

Mulk, who is also a former chairman of the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda), dismissed the incumbent provincial government of K-P; saying they do not represent the majority of the indigenous population. He said he could not understand why a project which will bring prosperity, economic growth and water availability for crops in K-P and Pakistan was being opposed by it.

The Kalabagh Dam was planned with an annual generation capacity of 12 billion units of electricity, costing of Rs1.2 per unit, he sain. Due incessant delays in the construction of the dam, Wapda fulfils demand by generating electricity using expensive fuel, which costs the nation Rs132 billion annually, he maintained. Taxpayers from Punjab pay Rs66 billion; from Sindh Rs30 billion; from K-P Rs18 billion; and from Balochistan pay Rs6 billion additionally. These costs have arisen due to the politicising of the construction of the dam, he said. No one talks about this issue, which contributes significantly to circular debt each year, he complained.

He said the Kalabagh Dam will not be beneficial to Punjab alone, but will also help erase poverty from Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa as it will bring 800,000 acres of cultivable land located 100-150 feet above the Indus river level under irrigation. He said this land can only be cultivated if the river level is raised  which is possible only if Kalabagh Dam is built. Credible studies indicate that pumping water for cultivating land in that area will cost farmers Rs5,000 per acre ever year; while irrigation using canal water after the construction of Kalabagh Dam will cost only Rs400 per acre, Mulk maintained.

He said the issue has been politicised to a degree that a consensus seems impossible. The political leadership is manipulating the issue for their personal gains, he accused. Pakistans problems are not really the problems of Pakistani rulers; so they never make concrete projects for the country, he said. Civil society will have to play a crucial role in creating a larger consensus, as larger water reservoirs will benefit every Pakistani, he concluded.

Published in The Express Tribune, May 22nd, 2012.



Highway_Cop said:


> Khudkafeel Pakistan KATZARAH DAM Part 2 - YouTube


katzara dam will actually sink most of the lands in gilgat balistan area so its not very feasible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*250KV Kalash Hydropower Project Construction Work Inaugurated*





The construction work on 250KV Kalash hydro power project was inaugurated in Kalash valley for electrification the entire valley. A function was held in this connection where District Co-ordination Officer (DCO) Chitral Rahmatullah Wazir was the chief guest.

Addressing the occasion Engineer Temour Shah, co-ordinator of Rural Community Development Programme (RCDP) informed that new Kalash hydro power project will bring revolutionary change in Kalash valley. He thanked the USAID and National Rural Support Programme for providing financial assistance for the power house.

He said the district administration was encouraged all those organizations and donors who donate and invest in Chitral for uplift of this backward district. He said Chitral has the potential to generate 10,000MW electricity, adding, the provincial government had also kicked of a number of hydro power projects in the entire district. He said these projects on completion will bring a bright future for Chitral.

The city of Chitral which is blessed with huge reserves of black and white marble of fine quality. According to experts, the quality of Chtiral`s marble is comparable to that of Italian marble.

Development of marble reserves is essential for the socio-economic uplift of the people of Chitral. Preferably, some of the marble reserves in Chitral should be leased out to an inland or a foreign company of repute to set up factories within Chitral to make marble tiles and fancy products for sale within the country as well as for export purposes.

It is expected that the under-construction Lowari Tunnel will be ready in three to four years time and this will provide an all-weather road between Chitral and Dir for the easy carriage of marble products from Chitral, round the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Although 250kv or 0.25 megawatt is not too much but it is good to hear these small projects running within the village/district/town. Qatray-qatray se darya banta hai and if people are coming forward to solve their problems within their minor capacities - it will ultimately make a big difference for the country


----------



## Jango

It saves line losses as well, when a small village uses local energy, like around 5 MW.

Takes pressure off the grid as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*DAM PROJECTS Of Past Five YEARS*

UNDER CONSTRUCTION DAMS

*Gomal Zam Dam Project:*

Gomal Zam Dam site (Khajuri Kach), is located on Gomal River in South Waziristan Agency, west of Tank and D.I.Khan Districts of Khyber Pakhtun Khwa (KPK) Province. The site is accessible from Tank by and all weather road. About a couple of miles downstream of its confluence with Zhob River and Wana Toi, the Gomal River cuts through a narrow gorge, only 24.4m (80 ft.) wide at bottom, and about 183m (600 ft.) wide at top, offering and ideal site for high dam.
PRESENT STATUS Completed on 11 June 2007





*Mirani Dam Project*
1) Location:
THE DAM IS LOCATED ON RIVER DASHT, ABOUT 40 KM
WEST OF TURBAT IN MAKRAN DIVISION OF BALOCHISTAN.
Present Status / Progress: Completed July 2007
&#8226; DAM EMBANKMENT COMPLETE
&#8226; SPILLWAY COMPLETE
&#8226; IRRIGATION SYSTEM COMPLETE
&#8226; ACQUDUCT CUM BRIDGE COMPLETE
&#8226; INTAKE STRUCTURE COMPLETE

*Mangla Dam Raising Project
*
Location Mangla District Mirpur A.K.
Substantially Completion Date December 26, 2009

*Sabakzai Dam Project*
Sabakzai Dam is constructed across Sawar Rud, about 68 Km South West of
Zhob. Sawar Rud is a tributary of River Zhob. The Project area is located about 288
Km North-East of Quetta.





PROJECT BENEFITS
9. The main objectives of the project include:
a. 21.5 Km of metalled access road upto Sabakzai.
b. Extension of 11 KV line upto dam site.
c. Irrigation supply of about 33 Cusecs to over 6875 acres of land, round the year with
average cropping intensity of 123%. (Present copping intensity 20.41%).
d. The stored water will also meet the drinking requirements of local population of
over 15000 persons.
e. Flood mitigation and reduction in annual losses to property.
f. It will facilitate production of 80 Tons of fish besides boosting production of
fruit, live stock and forestry.
g. Development of Drip and Sprinkler Irrigation systems.
h. Generation of about 250 employments annually.

*Satpara Dam Project*
The Project is located on Satpara Nullah downstream of Satpara Lake which is about 6 km south of Skardu Town.
Present Status / Progress Completed on Nov 2011





UNDER CONSTRUCTION CANALS

*Rainee Canal Project
*
LOCATION
Off-takes from Left Bank of River Indus up-stream of Guddu Barrage, the project
located in Ghotki Sukkur and Khairpur Districts of Sindh Province.
The length of Main Canal is 175 Km with capacity of 5,155 cusecs. About 609
Km. of Distributaries will also be constructed. All the distributaries will be lined. 304
major structures and 1318 minor structures are under construction.
Date of Completion : June, 2013





















*Kachhi Canal Project*
LOCATION
Districts: Muzaffargarh, D.G. Khan & Rajanpur of Punjab 
Districts: Dera Bugti, Naseerabad, Bolan and Jhal Magsi of Balochistan.
Construction of Head Regulator at Taunsa Barrage on Indus River Main Canal about 500 km (300 km lined canal in Punjab and 200 km unlined canal in Balochistan) Distribution system 1500 km.
Date of Completion	June 30, 2007 (as per PC-I)
Dec 31, 2013 (Phase-I) Revised
Dec 31, 2014 (Phase-II)
June 30, 2015 (Phase-III)

*Greater Thal Canal Project*
Location	
Eastern part of Thal Doab within the boundaries of Bhakkar, Layyah, Khushab and Jhang Districts of Punjab.
Main Canal Length	35 KM (Whole in Phase-I)
Off take Point	RD 180 of Chashma Jehlum Link Canal near AdhiKot.
Canal Capacity	8500 Cusecs
Branch Canals	344 KM (Phase-I Mankera Branch 65 KM
Area to benefit	1.976 Million Acres (Phase-I, 0.405 Million Acres)
Approved PC-I Cost	Rs.30,467 Million
Commencement	16.08.2001
Completion	31.12.2008 (Phase-I)
30.06.2013 (Whole Project)


----------



## get straight

no hub dam??, u gotta be kidding me



A.Rafay said:


> BARRAGES
> 
> Chashma Barrage
> 
> CJ-Link Canal
> 
> Chashma Right Bank Canal



you forgot guddu barrage, sukkur barrage, kotri barrage


----------



## A.Rafay

UNDER CONSTRUCTION DRAINAGE PROJECTS

*Right Bank Outfall Drain Project-I*
Location:
Project area lies within Larkana, Kamber, Dadu & Jamshoro
Districts of Sindh.
Date of completion: 
Proposed 30-06-2012










*
Balochistan Effluent Disposal Into RBOD-III*
Location
(Attached location map)
Project is located on the right bank of Indus lies between the latitude of
27o-54o & 28o-40o and longitude of 67o-39o and 68o-51o Mostly it is spread within the
area of Districts Nasirabad and Jafarabad of Balochistan and District Jacobabad and
Kambar Shahdadkot of Sindh Province.
Scope of Work:
To provide the direly needed effluent disposal
facilities for existing and proposed drainage projects
to reclaim the agricultural land converted in ponds of
water due to lake of disposal of storm water and
Irrigation surplus.
Date of Completion:
30-06-2012

UNDER CONSTRUCTION HYDROPOWER PROJECTS

*Allai Khwar Hydropower Project*
The Project is located on Allai Khwar River, left bank tributary of Indus River near Besham District Battagram in N.W.F.P. at a distance of 245 Km from Islamabad.Reservoir Dam structure Power intake , Sand Trap, Pressure Tunnel Power House (121 MW) Tailrace & Switchyard
Date of Completion:Feb 2012





*Khan Khwar Hydropower Project*
The Project is located on Khan Khwar River, a tributary of Indus River near Besham District Shangla in N.W.F.P. at a distance of 245 Km from Islamabad.
Scope of Work	
Reservoir Dam structure Power intake Headrace Tunnel Surge Tank Pressure Shaft/Tunnel Power House (72 MW) Tailrace & Switchyard.
Completed:April 2012








get straight said:


> no hub dam??, u gotta be kidding me
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot guddu barrage, sukkur barrage, kotri barrage



Those barages and hub dam are decades old Im posting Projects Which are either underconstruction or have completed in past 5 Years .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Duber Khwar Hydropower Project*
Location	
The Project is located on Khan Khwar River, right bank tributary of Indus River near Pattan District Kohistan in N.W.F.P. at a distance of 265 Km from Islamabad.
Scope of Work	
Reservoir Weir structure Power intake , Sand Trap, Headrace Tunnel Surge Tank Pressure Shaft/Tunnel Power House (130 MW) Tailrace & Switchyard.
Date of Completion: DEC 2012

*Jinnah Hydropower Project*
Location
The Project is located on the right side of existing Jinnah Barrage, 5 km from Kalabagh town in District Mianwali and 234 km from Islamabad.




Scope of Work
Construction of 96 MW Hydropower Project
Date of Completion 
First unit completed in December, 2011 and all the 8 units will be completed upto December 2012.

*Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Project*
Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project is located in the vicinity Muzaffarabad (AJ&K). It envisages the diversion of Neelum river water through a tunnel out -falling into Jhelum river. The intake Neelum Jhelum is at Nauseri 41 Km East of Muzaffarabad. The Powerhouse will be constructed at Chatter Kalas, 22 Km South of Muzaffarabad. After passing through the turbines the water will be released into Jhelum River about 4 Km South of Chatter Kalas. Neelum Jhelum Hydroelectric Project has installed capacity of 969 MW. The Project will produce 5.15 Billion units of electricity annually. 
A Composite Dam (Gravity + Rock fill) 160 m long and 60 m high will be constructed on Neelum River at Nausert. It is a Gated Diversion Dam. The dam will create a head pond of 10 million cubic meters which will allow a peaking reservoir of 3.8 million cubic meters to meet daily peaking of power for more than 4 hours. A six gate tunnel intake structure of 280 cumecs capacity will bge3 connected with three conventional flushing surface basins installed at their end for taking sediment back into river.




Overall Project Cost	
Rs. 274.9 Billion (as per 2nd revised PC-1)

Installed Capacity :969 MW Four Units @ 242.25 MW each
Date of Completion:November 2016
Implementation Period :About 8 years (approx)

*Jabban Hydropower Project*
Location	
Jabban Hydroelectric Power Station project site is located in District Malakand (PATA) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa at a distance of 210 km from Islamabad, 45 km from the city of Mardan and 7 km upstream of 20 MW Dargai Hydroelectric Power Station.
Project Objectives:
a) Rehabilitation of existing Power Station, which includes construction of new Power House Building, 
Rehabilitation of Forebay and modification of Intake structure.
b) Installation of 4 new Generating Units each of 5.5 MW, replacement of all E&M equipments and 
construction of 132 KV Switchyard.
c) Rehabilitation of Jabban HEPS Project will provide annual generation of 122 GWh, beneficial from econ
omic, social point of view having no environmental impact. 
Completion: 31-12-2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mjnaushad

nice thread...


----------



## A.Rafay

SMALL / MEDIUM DAMS

Small & Medium Dam In Pakistan

*Bara DAM*
LOCATION
The proposed dam is located across Bara River
at the confluence of Mastura River in Khyber
Agency, FATA, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
Government of Pakistan intends to develop land and water resources of the country for irrigated agriculture development, hydropower, flood control, socio economic uplift, and emancipation of poor and needy women of the area.
Detailed Engineering Design of the Project is in Progress, to be completed by January, 2012.
Completion: 2016- 17 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

*Garuk DAM*
Location:
The proposed dam site is located across Garuk River at about 47 Kms South East of Kharan district of Balochistan.
- Conservation of flood water resources for irrigation drinking and 
recharge.
- Development of new irrigated agricultural area.
- Hydropower Generation.




Date of Completion:	2016-17 (Construction Period = 3 Years)
Project Cost:
(As Per PC-I/PC-II)	Original Approved Rs. 1.790 Billion
Revised (under submission) Rs. 7.921 Billion

*Hingol*
Location	
The Dam Site is located in District Lasbela across Hingol River in Balochistan province at a distance of 232 Kms North West of Karachi and about 16 Kms North of Aghor Bridge across Hingol River on Makran Coastal Highway.




-Irrigation of 65,000 acres of Culturable Command Area Hydropower generation of 650 kw.
Date of Completion	2017- 18 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

*Naulong*
Location
The proposed Naulong Storage Dam Project is located on Mula river at Sunt about 30 Kms from Gandawa City in Tehsil and District Jhal Magsi of Balochistan.




-Irrigation of 47,000 acres of Culturable Command Area.
-Hydropower Generation of 4.4 MW.
-Flood Mitigation.
Date of Completion :June 2015 (Construction Period = 3 Years)
Expression of Interest (EOI) for construction supervision of the project invited on June 25, 2012.

*Pelar*
Location
The proposed dam site is located across Nai River about 30 Km upstream from Korek pelar Village in District Awaran of Balochistan Province.




-Storage of flood water
-Development of new irrigated agricultural area.
-Hydropower generation.
Date of Completion	2016-17 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Darwat*
Location
It is located near village Jhangri about 20 kms from Super Highway (Lower Kohistan) at about 70 kms West of Hyderabad and 135 kms North East of Karachi across Nai Baran River in Thatta / Jamshoro districts of Sindh Province.








* Major objective of the Project to conserve flood Water of Nai Baran for Irrigated 
Agriculture Development.
* Fisheries development
* Hydropower generation
Date of Completion June 2013

*Darban Zem Dam*
Location	
The dam is located on Khora River near existing Zam Burg Tower, 69 KM South West of D.I Khan, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province.
















* Irrigated Agriculture Development with High Efficiency Irrigation System. 
* Flood Mitigation
* Hydropower Generation
* Drinking Water Supply
Date of Completion:	2017-18 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Ghabir*
Location
The dam is located on Ghabir Nullah at a distance of 9 KM from village Danda Shah Bilawal and 60 KM from Talagang, Punjab Province.




- To conserve flood water of Ghabir Nullah for Irrigated Agriculture Development.
- Hydropower Generation.
Date of Completion	2017-18 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

*Nai gaj*
Location	
The Nai Gaj Project is envisaged to be located on Gaj River about 0.5 miles west of GAJ Inspection Bunglaw in district Dadu of Sindh Province.




-To conserve flood water of Nai Gaj River for Irrigated Agriculture Development. 
-Hydropower Generation.
Date of Completion	April 2015 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

*Papin*
Location
The dam site is located across Wadala Kas a tributary of Soan River at a distance of about 2 Km East of Papin Village, 50 Km South West of Rawat Town in District Rawalpindi of Punjab Province.




-Irrigation Development
-Flood Mitigation
-Fisheries Development
-Hydropower 
Date of Completion	2017-18 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

*Winder*
Location
The winder dam is proposed across Winder River about 125 Kms from Lasbela city, about 66 Kms from Uthal in Balochistan.








102 ft high Earth Core Rock fill Dam will create gross storage of 36,484 AF and this storage will be used to irrigate 10,000 acres of Culturable Command Area alongwith hydropower generation of 300 KW.
Date of Commencement	2014-15 (Tentative)
5. Date of Completion	2017-18 (Construction Period = 3 Years)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Tank Zam Dam*
LOCATION	
Tank Zam Dam Project is proposed across Tank Zam River near Hinis Tangi, at about 30 miles from D.I. Khan in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province.
292 ft high Earth & Rock fill Dam will create gross storage of 345,000 AF and this storage will be used to irrigate 35,000 acres of Culturable Command Area with high efficiency irrigation system alongwith hydropower generation of 25.5 MW.













Date of Commencement	July 2014-15 (Subject to availability of funds)
5. Date of Completion June 2017-18 (Construction Period =3 Years)

DID A LITTLE HARDWORK TO COLLECT AND POST THIS DATA DONT FORGET TO THANK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xracer

A.Rafay said:


> *Tank Zam Dam*
> LOCATION
> Tank Zam Dam Project is proposed across Tank Zam River near Hinis Tangi, at about 30 miles from D.I. Khan in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province.
> 292 ft high Earth & Rock fill Dam will create gross storage of 345,000 AF and this storage will be used to irrigate 35,000 acres of Culturable Command Area with high efficiency irrigation system alongwith hydropower generation of 25.5 MW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of Commencement	July 2014-15 (Subject to availability of funds)
> 5. Date of Completion June 2017-18 (Construction Period =3 Years)
> 
> DID A LITTLE HARDWORK TO COLLECT AND POST THIS DATA DONT FORGET TO THANK


VVVVvvvvvvvvvvvvvvery Nice and informative Posts A rafay Thanks keep up the good Work.


----------



## A.Rafay

FUTURE PROJECTS

*DIAMER BASHA DAM PROJECT*
LOCATION
Diamer Basha Dam Project (DBDP) is proposed to be located on the Indus River
315 km (195 miles) upstream of Tarbela Dam site, about 180 km (113 miles) below
the town of Gilgit and about 40 km (24 miles) downstream of Chilas, the district
headquarter of Diamer in Gilgit-Baltistan.




*MAIN FEATURES OF DBDP*
*Main Dam*
Maximum Height 272 m
Type Roller Compacted Concrete (RCC)
Diversion System 2 No. Diversion Tunnels (right side)
1 No. Diversion Channel (right side)
Upstream and Downstream Cofferdams
*Main Spillway*
No. of gates 14
Size of gate 11.5 x 16.24 m
*Reservoir*
Full Supply Level 1160 masl
Crest Elevation Level 1170 masl
Gross Storage 8.1 MAF (10.0 BCM)
Live Storage 6.4 MAF (7.9 BCM)
Min. operating level 1060 masl
*Outlets In Dam Body*
Low level 2
Flushing 5




P*ower House(s) 2*
*Total Installed Capacity 4500 MW*
Location and Type Underground, one each on right and left side
No. of Units 12 each of 375 MW
Average Generation 19208 Gwh/year
(Diamer Basha = 18097 Gwh/year)
(Tarbela = 1111 Gwh/year)
PC-I Cost Rs.894.257 billion (with FEC Rs.312.943 billion)
EIRR 15.3%
FIRR 8.04%
Benefit/Cost Ratio 1.43
*MAIN PROJECT IMPLEMENTATION*
Implementation / construction activities of main project shall commence in
2012-2013 and completion is envisaged in 2020-2021









*KURRAM TANGI DAM MULTIPURPOSE PROJECT*
*LOCATION OF DAM*
The proposed project site is located at Kurram River about 9 miles upstream of Kurram Garhi Head Works and 19 miles North of Bannu City in North Waziristan Agency of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
- Hydropower generation of 83.4 MW.
- Flood Control.
- Irrigated agriculture development of 84,380 Acres. 
- Dam Height	322 FT.
Construction Period 4 years
Completion 2018

*MUNDA DAM PROJECT*
*LOCATION	*
This project is proposed to be constructed on Swat River about 5 Km upstream of Munda Head works in Mohmand Agency FATA Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.
- Hydropower generation of 740 MW
- Flood Control
- Irrigated Agriculture development of 15,100 Acres command Area. 
Type of Dam Concrete Faced Rock Fill 
Height of Dam 700 Ft.
Gross Storage 1.290 MAF
Live Storage 0.676 MAF
Dead Storage 0.314 MAF
Flood Storage 0.081 MFA
Power Capacity 740 MW
Command Area 15,100 Acres
Project Cost (year 2010)	US $ 1,401 Million
Detailed Engineering Design Period	2 years (Starting June 2012)
Construction Period	7 Years
Completion 2021

*AKHORI DAM*
*LOCATION	*
Akhori Dam site is loacted near Akhori Village across Nandna Kas, a small tributary of Haro River in Attock District of Punjab.
*Features*
*Main Dam*
Dam Type	Earth & Rock Fill
Height	400 feet
Gross Storage	7.6 MAF
Live Storage	6.00 MAF
*Saddle Dam*
Height 213 feet
Length	4.78
*Conveyance Channel*
Conveyance Channel Length 23 Miles (37 Km)
Conveyance Channel Capacity	60,000 Cusecs
Bed Width	249.3ft (76 m)
Depth	32..8ft (10 m)
*Installed Capacity* 
Hydel Power Potential	600 MW (2155 GWh/Annum)
Environmental and Resettlement 
No of Affectees 55800
No of Houses	9270
Land	65976 Acres
Roads	102 Kms
Estimated cost	US$ 4.40 Billion
Construction Period 5 Years
Completion Unknown

HYDROPOWER PROJECTS

*GOLEN GOL HYDROPOWER PROJECT*
*Location*
The project is located on Golen Gol Mullah, a tributary of Mastuj River, 25 Km from Chitral Town in KPK.




To Generate 106 MW Hydel Electricity
*DATE OF COMMENCEMENT*
February 2011

*DATE OF COMPLETION*
February 2015
*
SALIENT FEATURES*
Installed Capacity MW	106 MW
Annual Energy GWH	436
Design Discharge	30 m3/sec
Tunnel Length	3.8 KM
Design Head	435 M

*DASU HYDROPOWER PROJECT*
*Location*
Dasu hydropower project is a run of river scheme located 7 km upstream of Dasu village on Indus River, 74 km downstream of Diamer Basha Dam and 350 km from Islamabad. The Project is located in district Kohistan of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.




*Objectives/Benefits*
To Design a Project of 4320 MW to produce mean annual hydroelectricity of 21300 GWh.
*Date of Commencement *
April 2010
*Date of Completion*
March 2019

*SALIENT FEATURES*
Installed Capacity MW	4320
Mean Annual Energy GWH	21300
Design Discharge m3/Sec	2600
Type of Dam	RCC
Gross Head (M)	233
Construction Period (Years)	8 
No. & Type of Turbine	8 
Project Base Cost	US$ 5.28 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xracer

(A.Rafay) any Info on Bunji Dam and Diamer-Bhasha Dam construction.is the construction still going or stopped.are Chinese still working on Bunji Dam i heard that they have stooped working due to security reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Xracer said:


> (A.Rafay) any Info on Bunji Dam and Diamer-Bhasha Dam construction.is the construction still going or stopped.are Chinese still working on Bunji Dam i heard that they have stooped working due to security reason.



*BUNJI HYDROPOWER PROJECT*
*Location*
The project is located on Indus River near Gilit. Power House and Dam sites are 560 km & 610 km, respectively from Islamabad.




*Objectives/Benefits*
To Design a 7100 MW Hydropower Project to produce mean annual hydroelectricity of 24088 GWh. 
Date of Commencement 
May 2007
*Date of Completion*
August 2010
*PRESENT STATUS / PROGRESS * 

Feasibility report has been submitted by the Consultants on 31 March 2009.
Draft detailed design report and Tender Documents of different lots have been submitted by the Consultants, which are under review by different quarters.
Suspended sediment samples at Gainji Bridge, Kachura Alam Bridge and Bunji Bridge have been collected and analyzed by ISRIP, WAPDA, as recommended by POE Upto September 2011.
Drilling in dam and powerhouse areas at new structure location is in progress by DID, WAPDA, Lahore. Upto date 11614.2m drilling has been completed against 13610.0m. Installation of Piezometers and inclonometers in some of the boreholes at shengua area is in progress. 
Model studies for four models: Sectional Model of spillway, Comprehensive Model of Dam Area,, low and Mid Level outlet and Tailrace outlet models have been constructed. All tests proposed by Consultants and POE have been performed and presently no further tests are foreseen.
4 No. Exploratory Adits at dam area have been completed and preparation for performing plate load tests by CMTL WAPDA is in progress.
Exploratory Adit to Fault Zone (Package-2) as recommended by POE would be taken up as advance Package to main construction contract and its cost would be covered in the PC-I.
The work for excavation of Exploratory Adit for under ground Power house (Package-3) has been awarded to M/s High Technology Engineering Company, Islamabad. Contract agreement has been signed on 07.07.2011. Contractor has mobilized on site and excavation work is in progress.
The work for excavation of Exploratory Adit for power shaft (Package-4) has been awarded through retendering process to M/s High Technology Engineering Company, Islamabad. Contract Agreement has been signed on 16.11.2011. Contractor has been mobilized and preliminary works for construction of Adit to surge area is in Progress.
Bunji Consultants (JV) is to complete the design report, preparation of tender documents and PC-I considering the completed and ongoing investigations upto September 30, 2012.

It is still not completed Completion date was August 2010 But It was put on Hold due to delayed reports by companies and lack of intrest from govt.Investigetions are taking place and reports will be presented upto September 30, 2012, Then work will start after arangement of funds.


*Construction of Diamer BASHA DAM*
The counstruction work is very slow, it depends on funding WAPDA WAS promised RS 20Bn for project in late 2011 but transfer of funds has been the issue, World Bank was also contacted for funding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Bhasha and Bunji dam are needed on an urgent basis.


----------



## Xracer

nuclearpak said:


> Bhasha and Bunji dam are needed on an urgent basis.


Let hope the Next GOV do something About Dams And Hydro POWER


----------



## A.Rafay

*US releases $280m for Mangla, Tangi dam uplift*




*ISLAMABAD: *In its bid to ease Pakistan&#8217;s energy crisis, the US Congress has released $280 million in new US assistance to support Pakistan&#8217;s energy sector. The funds will support improvements in the Mangla Dam and infrastructure support and due diligence work on the Kurram Tangi Dam project.
Talking to PPI on Friday, US Embassy Spokesperson Mark Stroh said that the $280 million fund has no link with the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) recently inked between Pakistan and the US for resumption of Nato supply to US-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) stationed in Afghanistan.
He said that it was pre-planned and negotiations have already been afoot since long for the release of the much-needed fund, adding that the US has much concern about the people of Pakistan who are experiencing up to 20-hours power outages daily.
Stroh went on saying that the US was happy over the release of the fund, as it would help in mitigating the woes of the people of Pakistan.
&#8220;Relieving Pakistan&#8217;s energy crisis is top priority for our civilian assistance program,&#8221; he said and added that the US approach consists of high-impact projects aimed at increasing Pakistan&#8217;s energy resources and helping power sector institutions more effectively to meet the country&#8217;s energy needs.
Ongoing projects supported by the United States include uplift of the Gomal Zam Dam, which will generate 17.4 megawatts of hydroelectric power; the Satpara Dam, which will provide 17.7 megawatts of power to a local grid; the Muzzafargarh Power Station, which will increase the generation capacity of the power station by 475 megawatts; the Jamshoro Power Station project, which will enable the station to restore at least 150 megawatts of power generation capacity; and the Tarbela Dam modernisation project, which will add 128 megawatts in power generation capacity.


----------



## A.Rafay

*
Hydel Power: Chinese team to visit on Aug 10*





120 megawatt (MW) hydel power project to be set up at Taunsa Barrage.
*LAHORE: *
A team of Chinese experts will reach Lahore on August 10 to prepare a feasibility report for a 120 megawatt (MW) hydel power project at Taunsa Barrage.
This was stated by the Energy Secretary Jehanzeb Khan on Saturday during a meeting with the chief minister. Khan said that the government was also working on projects in six districts to generate power using wind.
Chief Minister Shahbaz Sharif told participants that several 50 MW plants, which will generate energy using coal, will be set up in industrial estates through public private partnership. He constituted a committee, that is to be headed by the Planning and Development chairman, and told him to submit, in two days, a report on small power projects in the private sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Cold feet: Setbacks in Diamer-Bhasha funding*

ISLAMABAD: In a major setback for the $11.5 billion Diamer-Bhasha Dam project, all foreign lenders have expressed reluctance to provide finances and have, instead, offered to fund the 4,320-megawatt Dasu hydropower project.
According to reports, the Indian lobby in Washington is vigorously working against the funding of the Diamer-Bhasha Dam, forcing the US and other donors to link its assistance for the Pakistani project with a No Objection Certificate (NoC) from New Delhi &#8211; given India&#8217;s claims that the Dam is located in the disputed territory of Gilgit-Baltistan. Washington had earlier agreed to fund the project on the condition of approval from the US Congress.
The World Bank, on the other hand, already refused to extend finances for the Diamer-Bhasha Dam, linking the financing of the multi-billion dollar project with Indian concurrence.
Meanwhile, Pakistan and India have also been locked in a legal battle over the Baglihar Dam since several years, while a case over the Kishanganga Dam is ongoing in an international court.
Dasu Hydropower project
The Dasu hydropower project is located in Kohistan district, Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, and is situated seven kilometres upstream of Dasu village on the Indus River and 74km downstream of the Diamer-Bhasha.
According to officials, a recent meeting, held with all international donors including the Asian Development Bank (ADB), had discussed whether donors should provide funding for the Diamer-Bhasha Dam or the Dasu hydropower project first.
Officials of the water and power ministry have said the Diamer-Bhasha is at an advance stage, with land being acquired for construction.
&#8220;Work on Dasu Dam is not at the same stage; therefore, the government wants donors to extend financing for the 4,500-megawatt Diamer-Bhasha Dam,&#8221; sources quoted water and power ministry officials as saying.
When contacted, the spokesperson for the water and power ministry failed to respond, saying the issue was related to the water wing.
Developing consensus
Earlier, the ADB had pledged it would act as the government&#8217;s investment banker in raising money from international capital markets.
However, it had asked the government of Pakistan to pass a resolution in the National Assembly in favour of constructing the Diamer-Bhasha Dam so that it would not meet the fate of the Kalabagh Dam.
The government had even received the approval of the Council of Common Interest (CCI), represented by all provinces, to develop a consensus on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xracer

You just see The Construction will Start ASAP because they trying for this one very hardly


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pics Of Neelum-Jhelum Hydropower Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Tunnel Boring Machine At Neelum-Jhelum Project*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

*Under Constructions Pics*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Video to show that the corrupt govt has done something*
*Video is for information Purpose Only Im not siding with corrupt ghadari Govt.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pics of Gomal Zam Dam Which is expected to complete Jan 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

*Pakistan left with no option but to pledge Wapda assets*

ISLAMABAD: I*n a massive blow, the leading donor for the Bhasha Dam, the Manila-based Asian Development Bank (ADB) has informally reversed its commitment to finance the project, top officials in EAD, Wapda, finance and water and power ministries told* The News.

This has left Pakistan in the lurch and now the authorities concerned are going to put their heads together to find out alternatives to raise funds for the most important water and power project of Pakistan.

A Wapda spokesman confirmed that the critical funding issue had emerged as a stumbling block in the project and alternative options would soon be considered to raise a massive $12 billion for the dam.

An official said that the ADB Director General for Central and West Asia Klaus Gerhaeusser held separate meetings with the Federal Water and Power Minister Chaudhry Ahmed Mukhtar, Wapda Chairman Shakil Durrani and other officers concerned in June 2012. The issue discussed in the meetings was none other than the lead financing role that the ADB had committed to play for Bhasha Dam Project.

It was evident from the tone of Mr Klaus that there was a change in the ADBs stance and that for now the bank was not ready to support the construction of the dam, the official disclosed.

*ADB President Harihiku Kuroda early this year also expressed reservations on providing funds for the project until a broader donors coalition which included the World Bank was formed and the so-called safeguards were adhered to.*

As a matter of fact, both the ADBs president and the director general for central and west Asia appeared to be unsympathetic towards financing the project, the sources revealed.

To this effect, a brain-storming session under the chairmanship of Minister of Water and Power Ch Mukhtar Ahmad may be held on August 13. Another crucial meeting is also scheduled in the Planning Commission on August 15 where top officials of all the ministries and departments concerned would participate.

The sources said that the proposals would be under consideration to securitise the assets of Wapda such as Ghazi Barotha Hydropower project or other vital assets to raise the needed funds.

However, if this proposal is implemented, the cost of hydel electricity would increase manifold, but the nation needs to be ready for this sacrifice for the huge objective to continue building Diamer-Bhahsa Dam.

The project is located on Indus River in Gilgit-Baltistan (GB) and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (KP) province. It is a multi-purpose project that will store water for agriculture, mitigate floods and provide low-cost hydel electricity. On completion, the project will store 8.1 million acre feet of water and generate 4,500MW electricity, contributing about 19 billion units to the national grid per annum. The annual benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs2 billion.

In the present context, Diamer-Bhasha Dam has become an issue of life and death for 180 million people of Pakistan. Earlier, the World Bank (WB) had also brazenly refused to fund the project saying the site of the proposed project is in the disputed territory of Gilgit-Baltistan (GB).

The bank later linked its willingness to fund the project in case Pakistan gets a no objection certificate from India.

*The ADB has let Pakistan down and wasted crucial four years of the country in implementation of the project. Though the ADB has yet to convey its refusal officially, the dillydallying tactics on the part of the bank have not only caused an escalation in the project cost by another whopping $2 billion (at the rate of $500 million per annum), but also deprived Pakistan of $8 billion in terms of annual benefits of the project (at the rate of $2 billion per annum) over a period of the last four years.*

Chairman of the executing agency of Diamer-Basha Dam Project, Wapda, Shakil Durrani in a latest communication to the Ministry of Water and Power opined that the ADB was playing games and moving close to the World Bank position on the project, and had requested the government to approach the time-tested friend China for financing the project.

*The sources privy to the development have disclosed to The News that Mr Durrani discussed the matters relating to the financing of Diamer-Basha Dam Project with the three leading Chinese firms during his recent visit to China the last week of July 2012. The firms expressed their willingness to arrange funds for the project.*

In addition to the formation of a broader donors coalition, *the alleged un-resolved issue raised by the ADB mainly includes getting of an NOC from India, the reported absence of the budgetary space with the government of Pakistan for financing the land acquisition and resettlement cost of the dam, the likely financial stress due to the start of projects other than Diamer-Basha Dam, the reported need for national consensus on the dam as the so-called reservations carry no weight, as those are either illogical or merely lame excuses to finally refuse the funding already committed by the ADB for the project.*

It may not be out of place to mention that the ADBs senior officials have committed support for the project at least four times during last four years. In December 2011, the ADB agreed to provide grant for technical assistance for conducting due diligent studies of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*Dam funding*


THE country&#8217;s perennial water shortages notwithstanding, there is little evidence of a concerted push by the state towards speeding up projects that could contain the crisis. On Friday, a Senate Standing Committee on Water and Power said that the *World Bank would rather fund the Dasu power project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa than the Diamer-Bhasha dam in Gilgit-Baltistan on account of India&#8217;s objections rooted in Gilgit-Baltistan&#8217;s territorial status.* This reported preference appeared acceptable to the presiding senator but not to the Wapda chairman who emphasised that the Bhasha dam would remain a priority. Both stances have merit &#8212; alternative projects should not be rejected if there are difficulties in undertaking others, while Bhasha, which would be the first mega dam after Tarbela was completed in 1976 and would generate 4,500MW of electricity, is of primary importance.

However, the core problem, that of debilitating water scarcity, is glossed over in such a debate. India has not made its objections formal, and in any case its concerns are hardly tenable when its own water security is not threatened by the Bhasha project. It is important, then, to look at other factors which may be causing potential donors to blink, and hampering the government&#8217;s plans. The apparent absence of a comprehensive business plan, with the names of all donors and lenders, comes immediately to mind. How does Pakistan propose to fund the huge venture of at least $12bn? The government is still looking around to complete a consortium of committed financiers, while interested parties willing to invest in the costly project are concerned that a partnership of public and private entities including governments, banks, investors, lending agencies, etc. has yet to take shape. It is only the active pursuance of such a plan that will send out the right signals so that even dithering financiers can shake off third-party objections and place confidence in the government&#8217;s intentions. Doubts have been cast on the capacity of the authorities, right from the Planning Commission to the Ministry of Finance, to see the project through. But the cost of not doing so can prove heavy for the country in the long run.


----------



## Fracker

ajtr said:


> *Dam funding*
> 
> 
> THE countrys perennial water shortages notwithstanding, there is little evidence of a concerted push by the state towards speeding up projects that could contain the crisis. On Friday, a Senate Standing Committee on Water and Power said that the *World Bank would rather fund the Dasu power project in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa than the Diamer-Bhasha dam in Gilgit-Baltistan on account of Indias objections rooted in Gilgit-Baltistans territorial status.* This reported preference appeared acceptable to the presiding senator but not to the Wapda chairman who emphasised that the Bhasha dam would remain a priority. Both stances have merit  alternative projects should not be rejected if there are difficulties in undertaking others, while Bhasha, which would be the first mega dam after Tarbela was completed in 1976 and would generate 4,500MW of electricity, is of primary importance.
> 
> However, the core problem, that of debilitating water scarcity, is glossed over in such a debate. India has not made its objections formal, and in any case its concerns are hardly tenable when its own water security is not threatened by the Bhasha project. It is important, then, to look at other factors which may be causing potential donors to blink, and hampering the governments plans. The apparent absence of a comprehensive business plan, with the names of all donors and lenders, comes immediately to mind. How does Pakistan propose to fund the huge venture of at least $12bn? The government is still looking around to complete a consortium of committed financiers, while interested parties willing to invest in the costly project are concerned that a partnership of public and private entities including governments, banks, investors, lending agencies, etc. has yet to take shape. It is only the active pursuance of such a plan that will send out the right signals so that even dithering financiers can shake off third-party objections and place confidence in the governments intentions. Doubts have been cast on the capacity of the authorities, right from the Planning Commission to the Ministry of Finance, to see the project through. But the cost of not doing so can prove heavy for the country in the long run.



Why they can't they bring all business man on the desk. And use them for this, e.g. Cemet from Miyan Mansha, use people/army for patioticzim, Nawaz Shareef for Iron for the Dam and so o on.. I don't believe on projects completes with finance. I believe on only one thing, this is courage, commitment which make wonders. Finance is important but that is only from saving. But how our corrupt politicians will understand this small fact?

And last not least, beggar is always a beggar, if wanna move on, and grow then become self sufficient.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Jabban project to be completed by March 2013*
LAHORE: The 22 megawatts (MW) Jabban hydropower project, located in Malakand division of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa will start feeding electricity by March 2013, contributing 122 million units of low-cost electricity to the national grid, according to Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) Chairman Raghib Abbas.
During a meeting with a delegation of AFD, the French Development Agency, headed by their Country Director Nicolas Fornage at Wapda house, he said that Wapda is committed to optimum utilisation of water and hydropower resources in the country by constructing large, medium and small-sized projects. In addition to utilising local funds, the support by international financial institutions is also vital for completion of these projects, he added. Abbas, thanking the AFD for providing 25 million euros for the Jabban hydropower project, expressed hope that mutual cooperation will further extend to other projects as well.
Fornage appreciated the efforts made by Wapda in completing the Jabban hydropower project and assured that the cooperation between AFD and Wapda will continue for future projects. He said that the AFD agrees, in principle to launch appraisal mission for providing 10 million euros for Munda Dam project and another 2.5 million euros for capacity building of Wapda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*200KV micro hydropower station opened*

CHITRAL: Inauguration ceremony of 200 kilowatts (KV) micro hydropower house was held at Bumbureet of Kalash Valley, constructed by Sarhad Rural Support Programme (SRSP) with the financial aid of Australian government.

Rural Support Programme Network (RSPN) Chief Executive Officer Miss Shandana Khan was chief guest while SRSP Chief Executive Shahzada Masoodul Mulk and a foreign journalist were present on the occasion.

Addressing the occasion Mulk said Australian government donated Rs 20 million grants for construction of this 200 KV power house.

Its beneficiaries are 800 and it is a social enterprises base project. Local community will take over the power house and will be responsible for its maintenance. Around Rs 2,000 will be charged per consumer for meter and connection fee.

Former Nazim of the Union Council Abdul Majeed Qureshi thanked SRSP for launching this power house, which was a long-awaited demand of these people. He demanded for launching more developmental schemes in this neglected area.

Oborne also thanked Australian government for funding this project which will bring positive changes in the lives of the local people.

Elites of the area also highly hailed efforts of SRSP for construction of power house as in past the area was deprived from electricity and people of the area were facing numerous problems due to non-availability of power supply.


----------



## A.Rafay

*200KV micro hydropower station opened*

CHITRAL: Inauguration ceremony of 200 kilowatts (KV) micro hydropower house was held at Bumbureet of Kalash Valley, constructed by Sarhad Rural Support Programme (SRSP) with the financial aid of Australian government.

Rural Support Programme Network (RSPN) Chief Executive Officer Miss Shandana Khan was chief guest while SRSP Chief Executive Shahzada Masoodul Mulk and a foreign journalist were present on the occasion.

Addressing the occasion Mulk said Australian government donated Rs 20 million grants for construction of this 200 KV power house.

Its beneficiaries are 800 and it is a social enterprises base project. Local community will take over the power house and will be responsible for its maintenance. Around Rs 2,000 will be charged per consumer for meter and connection fee.

Former Nazim of the Union Council Abdul Majeed Qureshi thanked SRSP for launching this power house, which was a long-awaited demand of these people. He demanded for launching more developmental schemes in this neglected area.

Oborne also thanked Australian government for funding this project which will bring positive changes in the lives of the local people.

Elites of the area also highly hailed efforts of SRSP for construction of power house as in past the area was deprived from electricity and people of the area were facing numerous problems due to non-availability of power supply.


----------



## ajtr

*Neelum Jhelum project: Planning Commission proposes share float to raise funds*

ISLAMABAD: The Planning Commission (PC) has proposed that the 969-megawatt* Neelum Jhelum hydropower project can be registered as a public limited company &#8211; a move that will pave the way for floating its shares in the open market to raise funds and complete the project.*
*The proposal comes in the face of a sharp increase in project cost, which has jumped 225% to Rs274.8 billion against earlier estimates of Rs84.5 billion because of years of delay.*
According to sources, the energy wing of PC has given the suggestion that the Neelum Jhelum project should be converted into a public limited company for issuing its shares in the open market. It also pointed out that rupee component of the project could be arranged through a cash development loan instead of grant from the government.
*Earlier, the Ministry of Water and Power &#8211; the sponsors of the project &#8211; had informed the PC that Exim Bank of China and the Kuwait Fund were willing to finance the project.*
When approached, Neelum Jhelum Hydropower Company Managing Director Lieutenant General (Retired) Muhammad Zubair confirmed that the PC had advised the government to register the project as a public limited company for floating its shares. In this regard, he said, the finance department of the company was working on the programme.
He said the government was close to striking a loan deal with Exim Bank of China, adding the bank would provide $448 million for the project. In addition to this, tunnel boring machines are being installed at the project site and they will start working in October.
*A water and power ministry official, however, stressed that it would be difficult to generate funds by floating shares of the project. &#8220;Neelum Jhelum hydropower plant is scheduled to be completed in 2016 and investors would not like to invest in shares over the long term,&#8221; he added.*
The PC&#8217;s energy wing has also raised questions over the project execution programme. *It pointed out that the original project was approved on December 12, 1989 at a cost of Rs15.23 billion, but the cost was later revised upwards to Rs84.5 billion on February 28, 2002.*
The energy wing also observed that *the project was awarded to a Chinese firm without a firm commitment of financing from the donors.*
At present, the project cost stands at Rs274.8 billion. *It will be a novel hydropower project, which will generate electricity at a higher cost of over Rs10 per unit against existing cost of 16 paisa per unit through hydel resources.*
Consumers will also pay the price of delay and inefficiency as the government has planned to arrange 40% of the total project cost through a levy on energy. At present, the consumers are paying a surcharge of 10 paisa per unit which amounts to Rs6 billion per year.
*Neelum Jhelum is a strategic project initiated by the government to secure water rights over Neelum River, where India is also constructing Kishan Ganga Dam.*
Pakistan and India are also engaged in a legal battle in the International Court of Arbitration, which has granted a stay order against construction of Kishan Ganga Dam.


----------



## ajtr

*Japan denies it made $4 bn offer for Bhasha dam*

ISLAMABAD: It has now been confirmed that the Senate Committee on Water and Power was misinformed by the Economic Affairs Division (EAD) when it was told that Japan had agreed to provide $4 billion for the Bhasha dam as Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) has denied it officially.

The impression that Japan has taken the lead by agreeing to provide funds of $4 billion for machinery and equipments including turbines for the much touted Diamer-Bhahsa dam was given by EAD officials but a JICA spokesman told The News that Tokyo had not given such a nod to Pakistan. The controversy over Japan funding the Bhasha dam emerged when a senior EAD official informed the Senate Committee meeting that Japan had come forward and agreed to help install the electro-mechanical system of the dam which includes the 12 power turbines, each with a capacity of 375MW and to this effect it would provide $4 billion credit line.

Pakistan is facing the huge funding crisis for Diamer-Bhasha dam after ADB&#8217;s informal no to finance the project unless Pakistan arranges a credit line for the project from the Work Bank which has already linked its financing with a No Objection Certificate (NOC) from India

&#8220;We are only working for the replacement of 4 hydro generation units installed in Mangla dam and to this effect Japan would extend $200-250 million loan to Pakistan. With the replacement of the existing 4 units in Mangla dam, the hydro generation capacity of the dam would increase by 180 MW. However, as far as Diamer-Bhasha dam is concerned, we have not given any undertaking to provide funding for the machinery and equipment valuing $4 billion to be installed in the said dam,&#8221; the JICA spokesman said.

&#8220;The cost of the Bhasha project is so high and a country like Japan is not in a position to provide such a huge funding for machinery and equipment,&#8221; he said and added: &#8220;The scope of the civil works of the project is also vey large.&#8221; To a question if Japan is hesitant in taking part in a project in which China may be the part of the project, the JICA spokesman dispelled the impression saying that Japan took part in Ghazi Barotha hydropower project in which construction contract was given to a Chinese company. &#8220;So, Japan has no such issue.&#8221;

However, when contacted Joint Secretary Kazim Niaz who deals with Japan in the EAD said that Japan has shown keen interest in providing machinery and equipment for Diamer-Bhasha dam, but it has not said that it would provide $4 billion for machinery and equipment.

To a question, he said that in meeting of JICA head with the EAD secretary, Japan showed interest in providing machinery and equipment. However, the cost of full machinery and equipment stands at $4 billion.

In another alarming disclosure, the inordinate reluctance by ADB in releasing the loan has delayed the initiation of the project by 2-3 years owing to which the cost of the project has further escalated by $2.5 billion from the estimated cost of $11.178 billion worked out in 2009 to $13.684 billion. It is also pertinent to mention that Japan had also taken the lead among the Friends of Democratic Pakistan (FODP) by meeting the pledge of giving $1 billion to Pakistan.

The pledges from FoDP member countries amounting to $5.2 billion came up for Pakistan in donors moot held at Tokyo in April 2009. And Japan had fulfilled its promise by disbursing the $1 billion loan to Pakistan.

The official also disclosed that Ministry of Water and Power is going to move a summary either to ECC (Economic Coordination Committee) or Cabinet seeking a nod to formally ask China to complete the whole civil works of the dam portion, and tunnels leading to power houses.

The construction of the whole civil works will cost somewhere between $2.50-3.5 billion. However, the EAD officials in the Senate committee meeting held on Wednesday last took a diplomatic posture saying the ADB has not asked for NOC from India for its credit line for the project and termed the media reports baseless. &#8220;If it is the case then why is Wapda working to scuritise its assets to generate funding and looking towards China and Japan for more funding,&#8221; the sources in the Ministry of Water and Power argued. They said that ADB had softened its stance for Bhasha dam when it came to know that Pakistan had seriously made up its mind to handover the project to China. The EAD officials also told the Senate committee meeting that US had agreed to provide $200 million from the Kerry Lugar money.

The top EAD official said that $200 million is nothing for the huge project but it has a symbolic value and it will help persuade other IFIs (international financial institutions) to come up with the required credit lines for the project. It is to be noted that Washington had earlier promised but never extended the loan. Now the US is again reiterating the same thing.


----------



## Introvert

*Pakistan : PM directs timely completion of hydropower projects*

he Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf has directed WAPDA to complete water and hydropower projects in the shortest possible time so that benefits of these projects could be beneficial for socio-economic uplift of the country.

The Prime Minister was talking to Syed Raghib Abbas Shah, Chairman WAPDA who called on him at Prime Minister s House today and apprised him about progress on various hydropower projects of WAPDA.

The Prime Minister said that the timely completion of hydro power projects was vital for controlling floods along with mitigating water and power shortfall. The government is prioritizing the water storage projects, he added.

The Prime Minister directed Chairman WAPDA to expedite the work on KACHHi canal, Rainee canal, RBOD-1 and RBOD-III. These projects would be instrumental in controlling the floods as well as for irrigation purposes, he added.

*The Chairman apprised the Prime Minister about the progress on eight on-going projects with cumulative capacity of about 1500 MW. Out of these, six projects of about 400 MW including Jinnah Dam 96 MW, Gomal Zam Dam 17MW, Satpara Dam 17 MW, Allai Khwar 121 MW, Duber Khwar 130 MW and Jabban Dam 22 MW would be completed in 2012 while the work on Neelum-Jehlum with production capacity of 969 MW and Golen Gol with capacity of 106 MW was progressing at full swing, said the Chairman.*

The Prime Minister directed the Chairman to take up work on small and medium sized dams especially in Balochistan and FATA on priority.

The Prime Minister also directed Chairman WAPDA to work on war footing to repair the breaches in the canal networks affected by recent floods in Sindh and Balochistan, so that the infrastructure could be restored. 

Pakistan : PM directs timely completion of hydropower projects - HydroWorld


----------



## A.Rafay

*Efforts on to enhance capacity of power generation plants: PM*
ISLAMABAD - A Cabinet meeting was held under the chairmanship of Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf here on Wednesday.
In his opening remarks, the Prime Minister said that in the very first meeting of the Cabinet he had highlighted that addressing the energy crisis would be top priority of his government.
The Government is making sincere efforts to enhance capacity of Power Generation Plants to overcome energy crisis. He said the government was committed to achieve energy security though it is a Herculean task but the government was determined to make headway in this sector.
The Prime Minister directed that in order to discuss the overall energy situation, a special Cabinet meeting should be held next week to suggest measures to reduce load shedding. In this meeting Ministers for Finance, Water & Power and Petroleum & Natural Resources will brief the Cabinet.
The Prime Minister also stated that Pakistan was the first country to register protest at national level against sacrilegious movie and the Government of Pakistan condemned the movie at all forums. The President, Mr. Asif Ali Zardari while discussing Pak-US ties in the United States, also expressed deep dismay and grief of the people of Pakistan over the blasphemous movie. The Prime Minister added that he was upset to see some miscreants destroying and damaging public and private property on the day of Yum-e-Ishq-e-Rasool (PBUH).
However, he was pleased to see the youth who were repairing the damage caused by unruly protesters in the country. Pakistan once again condemned the video and urged the United Nations to formulate strict laws for punishing those who try to damage sanctity of other religions. The President of Pakistan raised the issue at the UN General Assembly last night, the Prime Minister added. 
The Prime Minister also expressed his grief over the loss of lives in the worst ever industrial disaster in the country. He said that compensatory cheques of Rs.4 lacs each for the diseased and Rs.1 lac each for the injured of the fire incident were distributed by him. On his own behalf and on behalf of the Cabinet, the Prime Minister expressed deep sorrow and grief over the loss of lives in the fire incident. 
The Prime Minister appreciated the efforts of the Minister for Religious Affairs for making excellent Hajj arrangements during the last year and introducing a new and hi-tech tracking system for tracing elderly Pakistan hajjis during the forthcoming Hajj. He expressed the hope that this year too, the Hajj arrangements will also be excellent. He directed that the Ministry of Information & Broadcasting should highlight the excellent Hajj arrangements made by the Ministry of Religious Affairs.
The Cabinet considered and confirmed decisions taken by the Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet in its meetings held on 7th August, 16th August and 4th September 2012.
The Cabinet considered and approved the National Climate Change Policy framed under the guidelines of the UN Framework Convention on Climate Change to tackle the challenges posed by climate change. Pakistan ratified the convention on June 01, 1994. The main objectives of the policy include: To pursue sustained economic growth by appropriately addressing the challenges of climate change; To integrate climate change policy with other interrelated national policies; To focus on pro-poor gender sensitive adaptation while also promoting mitigation to the extent possible in a cost effective manner; To ensure Water Security, Food Security and Energy Security of the country in the face of challenges posed by climate change; To minimize the risks arising from expected increase in frequency and intensity of extreme weather events: floods, droughts, tropical storms etc; To strengthen inter-ministerial decision making and coordination mechanisms on climate change; To facilitate effective use of the opportunities, particularly financial, available both nationally and internationally; To foster the development of appropriate economic incentives to encourage public and private sector investment in adaptation measures; To enhance the awareness, skill and institutional capacity of relevant stakeholders; and To promote conservation of natural resources and long term sustainability.
The Cabinet appreciated the initiative of the Minister for Climate Change, Rana Farooq in obtaining consensus of all stakeholders and prepare a comprehensive policy. Discussing implementation of the Policy, the Prime Minister directed that Islamabad Capital city should be declared a model city and the policy implemented in letter and spirit.
The Cabinet considered and accorded its approval to start negotiations on MoU on Disaster Management between Ministry of Emergency Situations of Kazakhstan and National Disaster Management Authority, Ministry of Climate Change of Pakistan. 
The Cabinet also approved initiation of negotiations for Trilateral Transit Trade Agreement among Pakistan, Afghanistan and Tajikistan and signing of revised draft Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between the Government of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan and the Government of the Russian Federation for Mutual Defence Cooperation. 
The Cabinet also accorded approval for ratification of Inter-Governmental Agreement signed between Government of Pakistan and Government of Italian Republic for Euro 57.75 million support for Citizens Damage Compensation Programme and initiate negotiations on Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) between Pakistan and Qatar in the fields of Health and Medical Sciences.
The Cabinet approved ratification of the charter of Economic Cooperation Organization Educational Institute (ECOEI). The ECO Education Institute aimed to give impetuous to realization of ECO&#8217;s objectives outlined in the Treaty of Izmir as well as to promote common welfare of the peoples of the region through ensuring a better education and training. The Cabinet approved signing of agreement with the Republic of Mauritius for Cooperation in the field of Sports.
The Cabinet accorded approval to start negotiations with the Russian Federation for conclusion of agreement on mutual cooperation between the Ministry of Justice of the Russian Federation and the Ministry of Law and Justice of the Islamic Republic of Pakistan. It also accorded approval to start negotiations and signing of MoU between Tunisian Institute of Agricultural Research and Higher Education (IRESA) and Pakistan Agricultural Research Council. The MoU aims to enhance scientific and technical cooperation in agriculture sector. 
The Cabinet considered and accorded its approval to sign agreement on promotion and protection of investment with Economic Cooperation Organization (ECO) Member States. The Cabinet was informed that the ECO is a vast strategic trading region which is well endowed with rich resources i.e. arable land, energy, oil & gas, minerals and human resources.
With a total population of about 355.9 million (5.8 percent of the world population), the combined GDP of the ECO countries amounts to US$ 2.708 billion. There is sufficient potential for intra-region trade and investment amongst the member States leading to consistent enhanced business linkages. Signing a multilateral agreement to promote and protect investment with ECO States will be well received within the scope of ECO Vision for the region and enable Pakistan to further cement its economic relations with each member state of the ECO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Govt releases Rs360mn funds for Darawat dam project*
LAHORE: The federal government released Rs 360 million funds for the under-construction Darawat Dam Project, located in Thatta and Jamshoro districts. Following release of the much-needed funds, the construction work at site will gain a new momentum leading towards timely completion of the project.
The funds have been released on the special instructions issued by Prime Minister Raja Pervez Ashraf, and because of the efforts made by Federal Water and Power Minister Chaudhry Ahmad Mukhtar for the purpose.
The project&#8217;s main dam is likely to be completed by December this year, while irrigation system is scheduled to be completed in June 2013.
Darawat Dam, being constructed across Nai Baran River some 70 kilometres west of Hyderabad, is a component of Wapda&#8217;s plan to construct small and medium-sized dams in addition to its mega projects in water and hydropower sectors.
The President had directed Wapda to construct a number of small and medium-sized dams in the four provinces and the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata) for socio-economic development of the people residing in remote areas. These projects are being taken up in the areas, which cannot be irrigated through Indus Basin Irrigation System with a view to optimal utilisation of water and land resources available in the country.
Darawat Dam Project will help store water for irrigated agriculture, mitigate floods, provide employment opportunities and emancipation of women. The concrete-faced rock-filled dam is 820-feet long and 141 feet high, which will store about 120,000 acre feet of water to help irrigate 25,000 acres, besides creating 4,500 employment opportunities during the construction, operation and its maintenance. Annual benefits of the project have been estimated more than Rs one billion. Life of the project&#8217;s water reservoir will be more than 100 years.
It is pertinent to mention that the federal government has announced to provide up to 25 acres of land per person to poor women belonging to the project area.
Govt releases Rs360mn funds for Darawat dam project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*WAPDA speeds up Kachhi Canal Project*

Lahore - Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has accelerated construction work on Kachhi Canal Project to an optimum level, so that the project could be completed as early as possible.
This was stated by WAPDA Chairman Raghib Shah during his visit to Kachhi Canal Project to witness the accelerated work at various sites of the project in Dera Ghazi Khan. Expressing satisfaction over pace of the work, the chairman said that Kachhi Canal Project is of immense importance for agro-based socio-economic development in the country. He further said that the project would usher in an era of prosperity, particularly in Balochistan, through irrigated agriculture. He said that the federal government had released the direly-needed funds of Rs.2.4 billion for the project. On the directive of the prime minister, WAPDA had planned to provide water through Kachhi Canal to Dera Bugti in Balochistan at the earliest, preferably not later than March 2013 if funds are made available for the project in a similar manner, he added. Mr. Shah directed the project authorities to put in their concerted efforts to achieve this goal. 
It is pertinent to mentioned here that the main Kachhi Canal, which takes off from Taunsa Barrage in Muzaffargarh of Punjab province, is 500 kilometers long with a capacity of 6000 cusecs, while the length of the branch canals, distributaries and minors is about 1500 kilometers. Total command area of Kachhi Canal is 713,000 acres. However, the first phase, currently under-construction, will irrigate about 102,000 acres of barren land in remote areas of Dera Bugti, Naseerabad, Bolan and Jhal Magsi districts in Balochistan, boosting agricultural produce in the area. Benefits of the project have been estimated at Rs.5 billion per annum.
Shah, during his visit, also observed the damages done to the Kachhi Canal Project by the recent floods of hill ********. He said that WAPDA, on the directive of the PM, had started preparing a master plan for Southern Punjab, Baluchistan and Sindh to control floods of hill ********. The master plan aims at minimizing risks to the local populace as well as the project, and at utilizing the water for betterment of the people residing in the areas, he added.

WAPDA speeds up Kachhi Canal Project | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Neelum-Jehlum financing hits*
ISLAMABAD - Foreign fanciers reluctance to release committed funds has risked timely completion of 969 megawatt (MW) Neelum-Jehlum Hydropower project (NJHPC) facing Rs 90 billion shortfall as 59 per cent physical work is still pending. Both the notable external financiers namely Export Import (Exim) Bank of China (committed $448 million) and Abu Dhabi Fund ($100 million) had been dillydallying on the release of funds they had agreed to contribute to the critical project in the wake of growing electricity shortfall in the country. China had refused funding for the ongoing Neelam-Jhelum Hydro Project (NJHP), saying that the issue would be decided after the lifting of (Supreme Courts) ban on Safe-City project tenders. 
A private TV channel reported that Pakistani officials even held a meeting in the previous week with the Chinese Commercial Council, who had stressed on starting the Safe City project by favoring the approved company with tender(s); if Pakistan wanted its funding worth $.4.48 million for the Neelam-Jhelum Hydro Project. It is pertinent to remember that Pakistan faced a shortfall of $.5.48 million for the Neelam-Jhelum project, and any hassles in funding could delay the worthy project which would start in 2016 and end late in 2018. Any such delay would also increase its expenses, which had already shot up by Rs. 275 billion. 
According to the document available with this agency, Exim Bank was waiting for a final approval from the China State Council while the Abu Dhabi Fund was holding back its commitments for not so clear reasons. It hinted that the Fund was trying to link the Neelum-Jehlum financing with some previous United Arab Emirates (UAE) investment facing settlement issues. Previously, Abu Dhabi had conditioned its $.100 million loan to $.8 million worth of privatization. Therefore, NJHPC had not been able to open the Letter of Credit(LC) of US$ 113 million, for Islamic Development Bank(IDB) financed equipment, the document said. The Company managing the project would not be able to open the letter of credit unless the co-financing agreements are signed with both the Exim Bank of China and the Abu Dhabi Fund, the document reveals. According to the document the revised total cost of the Neelum-Jehlum project without interest during construction was $2583.43 million and the total financing and requirement from local source was $1291.71 million each. The surplus deficit of Rs.90 billion of the Neelum-Jehlum Project would be met through 50 per cent governments share and the remaining 50 per cent would be met with foreign loans. It further mentioned that the feasibility in detailed engineering design was completed in 1997 as per seismic parameters established before the earthquake of 2005.After the earthquake revised PC-1 of the project escalated to Rs.274.882 billion recommended by Central Development Working Party (CDWP) for Executive Committee of National Economic Council (ECNEC) approval on 18th June, 2012 whereas the original PC-1 was approved in 2002 for an amount of Rs. 84.502billion.
According to technical experts, a better way to get this project completed was to form a commercial consortium that could build the dam on Build Own and Transfer (BOT) basis. They referred to estimated annual revenue Rs 45 billion once the project was complete. It clearly indicated that the total cost of the project Rs 274.882 billion was recoverable even on the existing electricity prices within five to six years. For that, they mentioned, the government needed to have an independent hydropower generation policy to encourage private investment in this field. According to the experts, the German think tank GTZ had already pointed out as much as 45,000 MW potential of the Indus River alone in case an independent hydropower generation policy was put in place in Pakistan.


----------



## ajtr

aru2010 said:


> hi!!,
> dear friends..
> easy money income sites is a best site for money income purely free..


oye new market ke kis internet cafe se ad post kar kare hain janab....


----------



## A.Rafay

*ADB assures support for Diamer Basha Dam construction*
ADB assures support for Diamer Basha Dam construction - PakTribune
TOKYO: Asian Development Bank President Haruhiko Kuroda has appreciated the Pakistan government's efforts for maintaining macro-economic stability in the country and assured the bank's support for the construction of Diamer Basha Dam.

Kuroda said this during a meeting with Finance Minister Dr Abdul Hafeez Shaikh on Sunday. He said the ADB, as a first step, would move the technical assistance proposal to the IMF board. The project would help reduce the energy mix prices of electricity, he maintained.

During the meeting, Sheikh said this year the country had produced surplus wheat, sugar and cotton crop because of the current democratic government's wise policies. He said despite a series of natural calamities, Pakistan had been able to raise its agriculture produce because of the government's prudent agricultural policies, which has also contributed to the well-being of the rural people.

Highlighting Pakistan's economic situation, the minister said measures were being taken to bring macroeconomic stability in the country.

He said despite various constraints, the government was trying to mobilise resources. In the last two years, the government had doubled tax collection. "This year the growth rate is expected to be around 4pc and we have succeeded in bringing inflation to a single digit," he added.

Shaikh also held a meeting with his Saudi counterpart on the sidelines of the annual meeting of the World Bank and IMF at Tokyo. Both ministers reviewed the bilateral economic relations. Shaikh thanked the Saudi government for a grant of $100 million.

The Saudi minister assured Shaikh of his country's full help and support, and reiterated the commitment of his government that financial aid would continue for ongoing projects in Pakistan.


----------



## Karl

Pakistan needs to get this dam built, it is facing an energy crisis.


----------



## Safriz

Diamer-Bhasha dam project: Centre blames ADB for $2 billion loss | Business Recorder

The federal government has accused the Asian Development Bank (ADB) of causing $2 billion (Rs 190 billion) loss to Pakistan in four years because of its dilly dallying on 4,500-megawatt Diamer-Bhasha dam, sources close to Chairman Wapda told Business Recorder on Wednesday.

Secretary Cabinet Division Nargis Sethi, who is holding the additional charge of Secretary Water and Power, will hold a meeting with ADB's Board Group on energy vision, ongoing project and new proposal on Thursday (today). "ADB has a portfolio of $2 billion for Pakistan's energy sector and we are discussing existing and future projects with the ADB delegation," said an official.

"ADB has reversed its commitment of providing lead financing and support for Diamer-Bhasha dam and the ADB President and new Director General Klaus Gerhaeusser have adopted a hostile approach to this project in line with the thinking of the World Bank," the sources added. The sources said a senior official of ADB on June 28 this year met the Minister for Water and Power wherein the key issue discussed was the lead financing role for the project.

During the meeting, it was observed that ADB was not ready to support the construction of Diamer Basha Dam and it was having second thoughts on becoming the lead donor for Diamer Basha Dam or even in supporting it. "ADB wants a broader donor coalition which implies the involvement of the World Bank, which has repeatedly declined to support the Diamer-Bhasha dam, as it feels that it is located in disputed area," sources maintained.

Wapda's officials also maintained that there was no need to get a 'no objection certificate' from India before any commitment was made by the ADB. However, multilaterals "cannot get any project approved by their Board in a disputed territory unless both sides of the dispute agree to it". The sources said that the GoP had already provided Rs 16.4 billion for land acquisition with as cumulative cost of Rs 50 billion and the allocation and release of this amount was related to the capacity of Gilgit-Baltistan administration to disburse the compensation amount to the affectees.

The Council of Common Interest (CCI) had already unanimously approved the project which was one of the preconditions of ADB. The requirement of fully abiding by International/ADB 'safeguards' on land acquisition, resettlement, environmental conservation and adherence to international best practices in procurement for goods and services have also been met.

Wapda officials argued that four times during the past four years, senior officials of the ADB committed to support Diamer-Basha dam. During his meeting with the Prime Minister in Davos Switzerland in 2009, the President of the ADB agreed to send Vice-President of the ADB for preliminary discussion on the dam. The Vice-President, Niaoyu Zhao, visited Pakistan a couple of months later and announced support for the DBD project in the Planning Commission.

In 2010, Hina Rabbani Khar, the then Minister of State for Finance, in a meeting with Juan Miranda, the DG at that time, specifically mentioned the construction of Diamer-Bhasha dam as the highest priority to the exclusion of every thing else. This was followed by reiteration of the financial assistance and support in 2010 and 2011 by Juan Miranda. An Aide Memoire was also exchanged and agreed upon. The GoP and ADB also identified tentative dates in May-June 2011 for the 'Road Shows' in Europe, Middle East and Japan before the formal bidding in 2012-2013 for selecting consultants and contractors.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Austria to bid for power projects*







*ISLAMABAD: 
Austria has expressed interest in investment in Tarbela-V extension project and other mega hydropower projects in Pakistan and says it will participate in the bidding for big water and power projects.*
Various Austrian companies were already working in the energy sector of Pakistan and the country &#8220;will consider the offer for investment in small and medium hydroelectric projects,&#8221; said Axel Wech, the Austrian Ambassador to Pakistan.
Heading a two-member delegation, Wech said this in a meeting with Water and Power Minister Ahmed Mukhtar here on Thursday and discussed cooperation in the energy sector and opportunities for investment.
Mukhtar assured Austrian investors of facilitation on the part of the government, saying Pakistan was an energy-deficient country and offered great potential in hydel, wind and coal power production.
He asked them to invest in small and medium run-of-river projects as the government planned to change the energy mix to produce cheaper power.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Nuclear power market in Pakistan*

*By the year 2030, the Pakistani government plans to increase its generation capacity by 160,000 MWe, adding four more Chinese nuclear reactors to the present three.*

Nuclear power is not a significant contributor the Pakistan's energy production, accounting for just about two percent of the country's electricity mix. Having three nuclear power plants, Pakistan imports its enriched fuel from China.

After the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant accident, the Pakistani government ordered a safety check for all the power plants in the country. However, there was no change in the country's policy to develop nuclear power in the coming years.

In this industry scenario, Taiyou Research analyzes the Nuclear Power Market in Pakistan.

Divided into five chapters, this in-depth research offering from Taiyou Research is a complete analysis of the nuclear power market in Pakistan.

The report deals with an overview of the global power market which is consistently rising due to rapid industrialization resulting in ever increasing demand for power. 66% of global power market is dominated by thermal power sources viz. coal and petroleum but stringent emission norms and depletion of sources is driving global attention towards renewable technology and nuclear power with a 7.5% market share is going to play a major role in future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Gomal Zam dam**90 Completed*





*SATPARA DAM PROJECT**Completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ALLAI KHWAR HYDROPOWER PROJECT**60% Completed*





*KHAN KHWAR HYDROPOWER PROJECT**Completed*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Darawat Dam Project**Started*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Hydel Power Project Naltar To Be Completed In Next Five Years: Wazir Shakeel*





*ISLAMABAD (APP): Minister Power Gilgit Baltistan Wazir Shakeel Ahmed said that fourteen Megawatt hydel power project at Naltar will be completed during the next five years.*

*Talking to a private news channel, he said that contract of this project has been given to a Chinese company.

Minister said that Shigar Thang power project is also being completed.*

He said after completion of these projects electric shortage in Gilgit Baltistan will be controlled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Rs 13.7bn allocated for Diamer Bhasha Dam project*

*LAHORE: The 4,500 megawatts (MW) Diamer Bhasha Dam Project is being implemented on priority, as the federal government has allocated about Rs 13.78 billion for the project during the fiscal year 2012-13.*
The Pakistan Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Raghib Shah expressed these views while talking to Gilgit Baltistan Works Minister Bashir Ahmed, Health Minister Haji Gulber Khan and Taxation and Minerals Minister Muhammad Naseer Khan.
He said as many as 14 local contracts had already been awarded and construction work on WAPDA offices, colonies, contractors&#8217; camp and road infrastructure in the project area was in full swing. He said that the process to acquire land for the project in Gilgit-Baltistan and Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa was also started while a sum of Rs 6.85 billion had been paid to the respective governments till June 2012 for the purpose.
The multi-purpose Diamer Bhasha Dam Project would usher in an era of prosperity and development in the country, particularly in Gilgit-Baltistan. He said a lucrative compensation package for affectees of the project had been devised in accordance with international standards.
Gilgit-Baltistan ministers assured WAPDA of their full support in implementation of the project. Discussing the matters relating to the project, they apprised him of the demands of the locals. The chairman said WAPDA would look into the matter sympathetically within the rules.
Diamer Bhasha Dam Project is located in Gilgit Baltistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa. On completion, the project will store 8.1 million acre feet of water in addition to generating about 20 billion units of low-cost hydel electricity every years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Qaim for early completion of Darawat Dam construction work*

KARACHI - Sindh Chief Minister (CM), Syed Qaim Ali Shah on Monday presided over a high level meeting regarding Darawat Dam Project and distribution of land among landless haris at the CM House. 
The meeting was attended by Board of Revenue Sindh senior member, Shahzar Shamoon, the Hyderabad Division Commissioner, Ahmed Bux Narejo, principal secretary to the CM, Agha Jan Akhtar, Sindh Irrigation Secretary, Babar Ali Effendi and others.
Speaking on the occasion, the CM stressed the need for the early completion of the construction work on Darawat Dam which fell under the responsibility of Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA). 
He said that the Irrigation department would construct the reservoirs of water while Board of Revenue Sindh would make an assessment and conduct a survey of vacant government lands in Jamshoro and Thatta districts. 
The CM said that the government had decided to cultivate vacant government lands, for which land would be distributed among the poor landless haris, preferably the women haris. 
He directed the Board of Revenue Sindh senior member, Hyderabad commissioner and deputy commissioners of Jamshoro and Thatta to complete the official survey and assessment of the vacant lands there.
The meeting was informed that there was 25,000 to 50,000 acres of land which could be distributed among the poor and needy landless female haris in that area. He said that each female hari would be given 25 acres of land.
The Sindh CM further directed that the deputy commissioners of Jamshoro and Thatta would be responsible for inviting applications as a procedure under the Land Grant Policy and would hold meetings for the disposal of applications and granting of land to landless female haris.
In view of the directives of the federal government, the Hyderabad commissioner had been directed to form a committee comprising of women MPAs (Member Provincial Assembly) of the Hyderabad division, preferably from Jamshoro and Thatta districts, who could supervise and monitor the assessment, survey and land distribution process. 
The meeting was informed that the ownership of water reservoirs would remain with the Sindh government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Neelum Jhelum project: Pakistan looks to new Chinese leadership for funds*
*ISLAMABAD: *
*Pakistan hopes that the new Chinese leadership will help clear a $448 million loan pledged for the strategically important Neelum Jhelum Hydropower project located in Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK). A loan for the 969 megawatt (MW) project had previously been put on the backburner due to a controversy regarding the award of a multibillion rupee project to a Chinese firm.*
In August 2012, the Supreme Court (SC) of Pakistan had annulled the Rs14 billion &#8216;Safe City Project&#8217; for Islamabad due to allegations of corruption. The former Chinese leadership had linked the disbursement of the loan with the award of the Islamabad Safe City project to a Chinese firm. The cancellation of the project meant the loan was withheld.
&#8220;We hope that new Chinese leadership will consider our problems and help us strike a $448 million loan deal for the Neelum Jhelum hydropower project,&#8221; officials concerned with the matter said.
Officials said that though China had pledged the loan for the Neelum Jhelum project, the two countries were still to sign the loan agreement. &#8220;We will convince the new leadership that the loan should be provided, as Pakistan is facing financial hardship in implementing the project, whose cost has surged to Rs274.8 billion against earlier estimates of Rs 84.5 billion,&#8221; a government functionary said.
The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) is also facing internal problems to generate funds for project. &#8220;We need Rs2 billion on a monthly basis to continue work on the Neelum Jhelum project,&#8221; an official said, adding that the finance ministry was not forthcoming in helping arrange funds.
The government has also decided to arrange funds from the European Investment Bank (IEB) for the hydropower project, and has requested the bank to divert a 70 million euro loan to Neelum Jhelum, which had previously been committed for a 320MW UAE-gifted power plant. The power plant in question has been deemed inefficient and expensive to run due to the gas shortage plaguing the country, and the public sector has expressed unwillingness to install it. The Ministry of Petroleum had refused to allocate gas from indigenous resources due to poor efficiency of the plant.
&#8220;We have written a letter to the EIB that the loan be diverted to the Neelum Jhelum hydropower plant,&#8221; a senior government official said.
On another front, the Abu Dhabi Fund has withheld a $100 million loan pledged to the Government of Pakistan for the Neelum Jhelum Hydropower project till the settlement of a payment dispute between UAE&#8217;s Etisalat and the Pakistan Telecommunication Company Limited regarding the latter&#8217;s privatisation deal. &#8220;The government has again approached the ADF and lobbied for the release of funds,&#8221; officials added.
The Neelum Jhelum project has already been delayed for longer than necessary. The contract for the project was awarded to a Chinese firm during the Musharraf regime without a firm financing commitment. Due to the delays, the cost of the project has ballooned from Rs84.5 billion to a staggering Rs274.8 billion. The hefty costs associated with the project may result in an exorbitant power generation cost of over Rs10 per unit, against the existing hydroelectric generation cost of 16 paisa per unit.
The burden of the costs arising out of delays and inefficiency is also expected to be transferred to consumers, as the government has decided to arrange 40% of the required funds through a levy on consumed energy imposed by the Government of Pakistan. At present, consumers are paying 10 paisa per unit surcharge, which amounts to Rs6 billion per year.
Neelum Jhelum project: Pakistan looks to new Chinese leadership for funds &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Tarbela 4th Extension Project contract to be awarded in March*

LAHORE: Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Raghib Shah has said that the contract for civil works of the 1,410 megawatts (MW) Tarbela 4th Extension Project is likely to be awarded in March 2013, as pre-qualification process of the construction firms is almost complete. During his maiden visit to the project as chairman, Shah said that gigantic Tarbela Dam has been instrumental in economic development and social uplift of the country since its completion in mid-1970s. Benefits of the project will significantly increase, as electricity generation capacity of Tarbela Hydel Power Station will rise to 4,888 MW from the existing 3,478 MW with implementation of its 4th extension, for which World Bank is providing $840 million. Dilating upon the pace of work, the chairman said that pre-qualification process of the firms for electro-mechanical works of the project will also be completed in the shortest possible time.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ringmaster

the problem with this extention is that it will only work during the peak season of outflow from tarbela n not throughout the year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shining eyes

*LAHORE: The construction of the Kalabagh Dam has been ordered by the Lahore High Court (LHC)*

Chief Justice LHC ordered the construction of the dam in the light of decision of Council of Common Interests (CCI).

The CJ LHC in his remarks said under article 154 the federal government is bound to implement the proposals.
geo.tv/GeoDetail.aspx?ID=77515


----------



## Xracer

shining eyes said:


> *LAHORE: The construction of the Kalabagh Dam has been ordered by the Lahore High Court (LHC)*
> 
> Chief Justice LHC ordered the construction of the dam in the light of decision of Council of Common Interests (CCI).
> 
> The CJ LHC in his remarks said under article 154 the federal government is bound to implement the proposals.
> geo.tv/GeoDetail.aspx?ID=77515


is that really true??????


----------



## shining eyes

Xracer said:


> is that really true??????


The link of the story is also provided in the post. The main thing is the implementation of the decision which i don't see happening due to fake some idiot politicians!


----------



## Xracer

Yes the Supreme court has confirmed that the kalabagh dam.but there is a possibility that the dam location may be changed.Geo also confirmed.


----------



## UmarJustice

*Work on Kurram Tangi Dam set to start in March*

LAHORE: Work on Kurram Tangi Dam, a multi-purpose project in North Waziristan Agency, is set to kick off in the next two months, with the Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) needing swift handover of land and effective security arrangements.

Briefing Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Governor Barrister Masood Kausar, Wapda Chairman Syed Raghib Shah revealed that the project had been divided into three components for effective implementation.

Construction work on the first component will be initiated in March this year. In this phase, a weir, two canals covering an area of more than 16,000 acres, two power houses of about 19 megawatts and a 132-kilovolt transmission line will be constructed. Annual benefits of the first component have been estimated at about Rs1.7 billion.

Shah asked the governor to help in early handover of land to Wapda and ensure effective security arrangements.

He said the United States Agency for International Development (USAID) had expressed interest in providing funds for the first component. An environment assessment study is also underway to pave the way for the financing.

In the second component, the main dam and three power houses will be constructed and in the third component an irrigation system will be developed.

Shah pointed out that Wapda could initiate work on all the three components simultaneously, subject to availability of funds. He called for constituting a steering committee comprising representatives of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa, the Fata Development Authority, Wapda and other stakeholders to speed up the project.

With an aim of sustained socio-economic development in backward areas, the project will provide water for agriculture, generate low-cost hydroelectric power and create employment for local residents.

The project, with gross water storage capacity of 1.2 million acre feet and power generation capacity of 83 megawatts, will irrigate more than 362,000 acres of land and provide 350 million units of low-cost electricity.

In addition to these, about 12,600 and 480 employment opportunities will be created during construction and operation of the project respectively. Overall benefits have been estimated at about Rs9 billion per annum.

Work on Kurram Tangi Dam set to start in March &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

*Gomal Zam to be ready by end of January*
ISLAMABAD: The Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) iss working on a number of large and medium-sized dams in the federally administered tribal areas (Fata) including the Gomal Zam Dam in South Waziristan and the project was likely to be completed by end of January.
Official sources told APP here on Thursday that the hydropower component of the dam had already been completed, while progress on the irrigation and flood protection component of the project was almost near completion.
Gomal Zam Dam is being constructed in the Khjori Kach area of South Waziristan, over the Gomal River which iss also one of the significant tributaries of Indus River. The dam will irrigate 163,086 acres of barren land of Tank and districts of Dera Ismail Khan.
The dam will have a gross live storage of water of 1.14 million acre feet (MAF), whereas 0.36 MAF of perennial and flood flow of the Gomal River will provide irrigation water to barren lands.

A small power plant was installed at the foot of the dam. Designed by an Italian company, the plant will produce 17.4 megawatts of power.
The multipurpose project will boost development in the remote area by enhancing irrigation, controlling flash floods and producing economical electricity. The dam was initially conceived in the late 1800s for meeting the water needs of Dera Ismail Khan.
Published in The Express Tribune, January 18th, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistan: CHEC Wins NaiGaj Dam Project*

*On December 28, China Harbor Engineering Co., Ltd. (CHEC) signed an EPC contract with the Water and Power Development Authority of Pakistan for NaiGaj dam project, with a total contract value of 390 million US dollars and a construction period of about three years.*
The project is jointly operated by CHEC and its Pakistani partner, with a stake of 80 percent and 20 percent respectively. It involves a 1,181-meter gravity earth-rockfill dam, a spillway, an irrigation ditch system, etc.
The contract signing marks a new breakthrough of CHEC in the water conservancy and hydropower market, and is of positive significance to further enhancing the company&#8217;s brand influence in Pakistan.

Dredging Today &#8211; Pakistan: CHEC Wins NaiGaj Dam Project


----------



## Cyberian

Construction of 4,320 MW Dasu Dam
_Saturday, March 23, 2013

By Sajid Chaudhry_

*ISLAMABAD*: The Senate&#8217;s Standing Committee on Water and Power was informed here on Friday that the World Bank (WB) would be approached by next week for early start of the construction of Dasu Dam as the feasibility study for the dam has been completed. It has the capacity to produce 4,320 megawatts (MW) power.

*The WB has agreed to provide $800 million to Pakistan for Dasu Dam and later on a consortium would be formed by the WB to provide complete financing of up to $2 billion.*

The committee&#8217;s meeting presided over by Senator Zahid Khan in the Parliament House was attended by senators Moula Bakhsh Chandio, Nisar Muhammad Khan, Humayun Khan Mandokhel and Khalda Parveen.

Federal Water and Power Secretary Rai Sikandar, Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) Chairman Raghib Abbas, and other senior officials from the power sector were present in the meeting.

Abbas informed the committee that Diamer Bhasha Dam would remain the top priority of the country, however, owing to challenging situation the government would go for construction of Dasu Dam project and WB has already assured required financing for it. He further informed that at present power shortfall is around 4,000 MW to 5,000 MW and completion of Dasu Dam project would help bridge the power shortfall. He said that this project would not take so long for completion as major preparatory work has already been completed by the authorities. He said that a formal letter would be despatched to the ministry next week for approaching WB through finance and EAD ministries. 

He further informed that with the help of Ministry of Water and Power the WAPDA has been able to secure financing for five hydropower projects, which were not provided enough financing during the last four years. There is much activity on the water sector for improving the hydro generation in the country. Updating the committee on progress on other dams, both the officials informed that consultants would start their work on Kurram Tangi Dam project next month. Third and newly constructed power house at Sadpara Dam has just stared functioning. To end litigation on Golan Gol Hydropower project, an agreement has already been reached between lending institution of Kuwait and its tender would be floated within next two working days.

He informed that United States has also agreed to provide $31 million for Kurran Tangi Dam project through USAID and plan is to get the project inaugurated by president of Pakistan within this month.

They also informed that there is much activity on the construction of Naulong Dam, Drawat Dam and Gabir Dam projects. Feasibility study for construction of Munda Dam project has also been completed and European Union has agreed to provide financing for this vital project, however, they complained that the Planning Commission was responsible for delaying the initial financing for this project.

Sikandar informed the meeting that during last one month, the ministry had sped up its efforts to bridge the growing shortfall in demand and supply of power especially in the months of April, May and June. 

He informed that financing for furnace oil import has been a major hurdle on the generation side and with the intervention of president of Pakistan, the Ministry of Finance has agreed to arrange Rs 5.4 billion for the opening of Letter of Credit for oil import through Pakistan State Oil. The imported oil would be stored for consumption during the peak summer season to minimise load shedding.

Similarly, the Ministry of Finance has agreed to arrange Rs 10 billion financing through consortium of banks like National Bank of Pakistan and Standard Chartered Bank for provision of fuel and other resources to seven independent power plants (IPPs), which at present have been shutdown owing to non-availability of fuel.

On the assurance of WAPDA chairman oil supplies on credit to seven IPPs would start early to again operationalise them and when financing from banking consortium would be available this credit would be cleared immediately. 

The revival of the 7 IPPs would help generate around 1,450 MW power during the summer season and help reduce duration of load shedding. He also informed that some Rs 93 billion general sales tax refund of WAPDA is struck up with Federal Board of Revenue as well as around Rs 200 billion power dues against private sector of the country.

The water and power secretary further informed that uninterrupted gas supply to captive power plants operated by textile sector is going on and what he had proposed to the government was to stop this supply to the textile sector for three months so that this gas would be used for power generation by public sector generation companies during the summer season.

It has been decided in the meeting that the committee will visit different hydropower project sites for inspection of progress thereon. It was also decided that the finance and petroleum ministries will be invited in the next meeting for increased availability of gas for power generation during the upcoming summer season.

Mandokhel challenged the claim of the water and power authority of selling power at Rs 9 to Rs 10 per unit against the generation or purchasing cost of Rs 14 per unit. He said that after including all taxes and levies per unit power is costing a consumer over Rs 15 per unit.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ShehryarQureshi

Can the Government built a Dam for their people or just for more load shedding?


----------



## India defense

But water is controlled by India...


----------



## sms

India defense said:


> But water is controlled by India...



Err. barish ka paani bhi to ayeega. usi ko controll kar lenge.  

On topic: Building Dam in Pakistan is a good idea. Lot more needed to generate enough electricity to let industries grow and let it's people prosper.


----------



## AHAM BRIHMASMI

Interceptor said:


> * Mirani Dam Project - Project Benefits *
> 
> &#9642; The main objective of the Project is to store water for developing agriculture through irrigation of over 33,000 acres of land which could later be increased through better water management and improved irrigation techniques. A model farm using the drip and sprinkler irrigation techniques has been developed at the project site to familiarize the local farmers with micro-irrigation systems for promoting high efficiency irrigation methods. Other benefits of the project are;
> 
> &#9642; Improved marketing of agricultural products.
> 
> &#9642; Employment opportunities for the locals during the construction and the maintenance of the Project.
> 
> &#9642; Regular provision of water for the use of lower riparians.
> 
> &#9642; Development of fisheries. &#9642; General socio-economic development and uplift of the area and improvement in standard of living of the local population.
> 
> &#9642; Flood mitigation. &#9642; Supply of electricity to various villages/commercial centres enroute, by extending the 33 K.V line from Turbat to Mirani.
> 
> &#9642; Improved traffic facility by construction of 40 km metalled road from Turbat to Mirani in the area and access to local villages enroute.
> 
> &#9642; Recreational facilities in the area for the local population and tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqueduct cum Bridge on the Dasht river
> 
> NESPAK :: News Detail



good move pakistan, development can be achieved by creative work only, and not by abusing some body else for our own problems. it apply to both, India and Pakisan.


----------



## ShehryarQureshi

Lets see who will come next in the government of Pakistan and I am hoping to see better Pakistan now.


----------



## That Guy

India defense said:


> But water is controlled by India...



You shouldn't be proud of that, depriving another nation of much needed water is an inhumane thing. If it was anything else, sure, but water is essential for human survival.


----------



## AUz

India defense said:


> But water is controlled by India...



lol..its not.

If India tries to stop Pakistani water all together, thats an act of war...

indians, knowing how meek, weak, and ball-less they are, will never dare to do anything like that.

Heck! you couldn't even do a surgical strike in Azad Kashmir, forget about stopping our water


----------



## RangerPK

It's nice to know such development is taking place, I really like water, I hope we have it for every one here.


----------



## India defense

AUz said:


> lol..its not.
> 
> If India tries to stop Pakistani water all together, thats an act of war...
> 
> indians, knowing how meek, weak, and ball-less they are, will never dare to do anything like that.
> 
> Heck! you couldn't even do a surgical strike in Azad Kashmir, forget about stopping our water


We did not do surgical strike because we did not find the right time for that...not because of you...

We will stop water at war time only ....it will be much bigger that any atom bomb


----------



## A.Rafay

*7,100 MW Bunji Dam&#8217;s detailed engineering design completed*

LAHORE: The Water and Power Development Authority (WAPDA) has completed detailed engineering design and tender documents of the 7,100 megawatt (MW) Bunji Hydropower Project, and will soon initiate the process to undertake construction of this largest hydropower project in Pakistan. 

WAPDA Chairman Raghib Abbas Shah expressed these views in a meeting with Gilgit Baltistan Chief Secretary Sajjad Saleem Hotiana at WAPDA House on Monday. The meeting was held to discuss various WAPDA projects located in Gilgit Baltistan.

Speaking on the occasion, the chairman said that the mega projects such as Bunji and Diamer Bhasha Dam will not only help stabilise national economy but also usher in an era of social and economic development in Gilgit Baltistan.

He appreciated the cooperation being provided by the Gilgit Baltistan government in implementing WAPDA projects in the region. He further said that WAPDA will fulfil all its commitments vis-à-vis construction of the projects and resettlement of their affectees. 

Later, implementation status of the decisions taken on January 17, 2013 was discussed in detail. The meeting was informed that Gilgit Baltistan administration will complete the ground survey as well satellite imageries for geographical mapping of Diamer Bhasha Dam Project in two weeks. The matter pertaining to handing over government land to WAPDA also came under discussion. The chairman said that in view of the significance of resettlement of Diamer Bhasha Dam Project affectees, priority should be given to acquire land for construction of the model villages in the area. 

Deliberations were also made about Satpara Dam, Harpo, Bashoo and Phander hydropower projects. It was decided in the meeting that a study will jointly be conducted by WAPDA and Gilgit Baltistan to address the issues relating to Satpara Dam. The study will also assess the future requirements of water in Skardu and adjacent areas, their fulfillment through Shatung Nullah, its environmental impact and a way forward for the purpose. 

The meeting also agreed to devise a perpetual operation and management methodology for Satpara Dam Project with active involvement of Gilgit Baltistan. 

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

WAPADA website shows alot of projects, some have feasibility studies going on, some have construction started.

But 7000 MW is a huge project, Mangla is dwindling, need to get this project completed ASAP.


----------



## Luftwaffe

What about the older Dams upgradation is WAPDA paying attention to them as well.


----------



## ziaulislam

neeed to do upgradation in mangla,warsak and tarbela that can add 2000mw quickly and cheaply...


----------



## Jango

http://www.wapda.gov.pk/pdf/Development Portfolio.pdf
@arslan, @Zakii, @Argus Panoptes, @niaz, @Leader, @Jazzbot, @Hyperion...

Almost all the projects are in the 2022-2027 timeline.

Dasu, Thakot, Bunji, Bhasha, other smaller 100-200 MW projects, that is around 15000 MW electricity that will be inducted by hydro alone by 2025 if all goes to plan. 

Work is initiated on these projects in one form or the other.

Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Argus Panoptes

nuclearpak said:


> http://www.wapda.gov.pk/pdf/Development Portfolio.pdf
> @arslan, @Zakii, @Argus Panoptes, @niaz, @Leader, @Jazzbot, @Hyperion...
> 
> Almost all the projects are in the 2022-2027 timeline.
> 
> Dasu, Thakot, Bunji, Bhasha, other smaller 100-200 MW projects, that is around 15000 MW electricity that will be inducted by hydro alone by 2025 if all goes to plan.
> 
> Work is initiated on these projects in one form or the other.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Hanuz dilli bahuut door ast!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Argus Panoptes said:


> Hanuz dilli bahuut door ast!


what's pti's statement about kalabaagh dam


----------



## RAMPAGE

nuclearpak said:


> WAPADA website shows alot of projects, some have feasibility studies going on, some have construction started.
> 
> But 7000 MW is a huge project, Mangla is dwindling, need to get this project completed ASAP.


i would be better if wapda website could give us a load shedding schedule instead of showing dead projects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

Funds shortage halts work on Darawat Dam
_Thursday May 30,2013_







*ISLAMABAD* - The work on under-construction Darawat Dam has been halted due to shortage of funds.
According to a document presented by the Ministry of Water and Power to the relevant Senate standing committee, the Planning Commission had released Rs 910 million against PSDP allocation 2012-13 of Rs 2,000 million. 

The remaining Rs 1,190 million has not yet been released as yet causing discontinuation of the dams construction work. An official of the Ministry of Water and Power said the Finance Ministry was persistently being pursued for release of funds. Replying to a question, he said *the physical progress of the main dam was 99 percent whereas overall almost three-fourth of the work has been completed.* 

Responding to another question, he said *a total Rs 4,000 million was required to complete the project within the stipulated time along with settling liabilities of Rs 1,500 million.* 

The dam, located in Jhangri village on the border of Thatta and Jamshoro districts, is a component of the Water and Power Development Authoritys (WAPDA) plan to build small and medium-sized dams to meet irrigation and electricity needs. 

*The construction work began in January, 2012.* An initial estimated cost of Rs 8.73 billion was revised to Rs 9.3 billion. 

According to project director Gul Mohammad Junejo, the dam will irrigate 25,000 acres and is expected to create 4,500 jobs. The dams water reservoir consists of 10,500 acres while the size of its catchment area is 3,149 square metres. It will have the storage capacity of 150 million cubic feet and its irrigation network, which includes a canal, minors, distributaries and sub-minors, will be spread over 64 kilometres. The Darawat Dam will be filled by rain water and through the Nai Baran seasonal drain, which has a capacity of 89,177 acre feet.

Funds shortage halts work on Darawat Dam | Pakistan Today


----------



## SBD-3




----------



## A.Rafay

*Economy to benefit Rs 3.5b from Keyal Khwar project*

ISLAMABAD - The construction of Rs 109.322 million Keyal Khwar Hydropower project will generate 122MW power and benefit the national economy Rs 3.5 billion per annum. 
According to the Water and power Development Authority documents, the physical progress is 40 percent. Upon the completion the Keyal Khwar hydropower project will contribute 426 million units of low-cost electricity to the national grid. 
The project is located at Keyal Khawar, Right Tributary of Indus in Dasu District, Khyer Pakhtunkhwa and 310 kilometer form Islamabad.
The Keyal Khwar Hydropower project having capacity of 122 Mega Watt and annual energy 426 GWh, said documents.
Germany granted Euro 77 million for the project under the loan agreement and in supplementary loan agreement Germany gives Euro 20 million. 
The project detailed engineering design, the pre-qualification of firms for civil and electro-mechanical works of the project is under process and is likely to be completed soon, revealed documents.

Economy to benefit Rs 3.5b from Keyal Khwar project | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*Darwat Dam to irrigate 50,000 acres land
*
ISLAMABAD - Concrete-packed rock filled Darwat Dam, which will cost Rs 8,732.128 million, will help irrigate a command area of 50,000 acres, extendable to 80,000 acres of surveyed and un-surveyed barani land. According to an official of Ministry of Water and Power, a major component of the project will be completed in three years. The dam will conserve flood water of Nai Baran for irrigation and development of 50,000 acres of cultivable land, with an efficient irrigation system. The project will promote socio-economic development in remote areas of Sindh. Initially an area of 4,756-18 acres of Chak No 7 and 13,258-16 acres of Chak No 8 of Deh Kohistan had been surveyed, and temporary plots had been carved out by the Directorate of Settlement, Survey and Land Record, Sindh. To a question, he said that the dam would have a projected life-span of 100 years, with height, length and top of 141,738 and 30 feet respectively. He added that the dam would have a storage capacity of 119,546 acre-feet with 32,283 and 87,264 acre-feet for dead and live storage, respectively. The project has been initiated at an estimated cost of Rs13.5b and will take 30 months to complete.

Darwat Dam to irrigate 50,000 acres land | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

A.Rafay said:


> *Darwat Dam to irrigate 50,000 acres land
> *
> ISLAMABAD - Concrete-packed rock filled Darwat Dam, which will cost Rs 8,732.128 million, will help irrigate a command area of 50,000 acres, extendable to 80,000 acres of surveyed and un-surveyed barani land. According to an official of Ministry of Water and Power, a major component of the project will be completed in three years. The dam will conserve flood water of Nai Baran for irrigation and development of 50,000 acres of cultivable land, with an efficient irrigation system. The project will promote socio-economic development in remote areas of Sindh. Initially an area of 4,756-18 acres of Chak No 7 and 13,258-16 acres of Chak No 8 of Deh Kohistan had been surveyed, and temporary plots had been carved out by the Directorate of Settlement, Survey and Land Record, Sindh. To a question, he said that the dam would have a projected life-span of 100 years, with height, length and top of 141,738 and 30 feet respectively. He added that the dam would have a storage capacity of 119,546 acre-feet with 32,283 and 87,264 acre-feet for dead and live storage, respectively. The project has been initiated at an estimated cost of Rs13.5b and will take 30 months to complete.
> 
> Darwat Dam to irrigate 50,000 acres land | Pakistan Today | Latest news | Breaking news | Pakistan News | World news | Business | Sport and Multimedia



3/4th of the dam is already made, its not a new project

i think its been mis reported


----------



## A.Rafay

*Strategy for Construction of 100 dams in Balochistan*

The Irrigation Department, Government of Balochistan has initiated an ambitious project to construct 100 dams in Balochistan. Out of these 100 dams work on 20
dams would be completed by the end of 2013.

100 Dams in Balochistan

1.
Package-I 
20 Dams
2008-09 to 2012-13
3 Years
Near completion and will be completed by December 2013

2.
Package-II 
26 Dams
2011-12 to 2013-14
3 Years
Under Implementation

3.
Package-III 
50 Dams
2013-14 to 2018-19
5 Years
PC-I has been prepared

4.
Package-IV 
50 Dams
2018-19 to 2023-24
5 Years
PC-I has been prepared

5.
Package-V 
48 Dams
2023-24 to 2028-29
5 Years
PC-I has been prepared

*Photos*
Galleries PKG-I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

*Katzara Dam, a project for the next generation*
Ahmad Khan Bhatti

Katzara Dam (Skardu Dam) near the Skardu town has been projected in a section of the press as the world's largest dam having a potential of 35 MAF storage capacity and 15,000 mw of hydel power.

The estimated life is reported as 1000 years. In view of the fact that virtually nothing is known about the possibilities of development of Skardu Dam, such claims are at best misleading. The present knowledge is insufficient for drawing unqualified conclusions.

The "Skardu Dam" site is located about 3 km upstream of Ayub Bridge on Indus, about 16 km down stream of Skardu town in Baltistan. The darn site was first identified by a Wapda-Harza team during 1960. At that time the road to Skardu was a single lane and was impassable to any thing, except jeeps and pack animals.

The road used to be closed for 6 to 7 months of the year due to winter snow and resulting heavy damages due to snow melt runoff. This site did not receive much attention earlier because of access problems.

Later reconnaissance level studies were carried out by Chass T. Main (Consultants) during 1966. The costs for 5.2 MAF and 8.0 MAF reservoir capacity projects were worked out as $509 million and 588 million respectively.

The 8.0 MAF reservoir would totally submerge the Skardu Valley, including the Skardu town. The site has a potential for power generation but the extension of transmission line all the way to the load centres of Pakistan through very difficult terrain would pose serious construction and O&M problems.

The full hydel power generation capacity cannot, of course, be utilised locally. Similarly construction of the Dam itself in the near future would entail enormous logistic costs.

Hence this dam is regarded as a long-term prospect to be developed after some of the more accessible sites on Indus like Basha, Dasu, Bunji etc have been built. Far more serious are the environmental issues as the Skardu dam will submerge large tracts of inhabited areas of Baltistan and almost all the developed communication infrastructure.

To warrant its inclusion in the development programme, these aspects will have to be investigated thoroughly. The project has been included in Part-II of Wapda's Vision 2025 programme for preliminary studies. Under this programme pre-feasibility study of this dam will be carried out by Wapda in a period of 30 months at a cost of Rs 70 million.

The pre-feasibility study would be an office-cum-field study to obtain a general information on hydrology, storage capacity, power potential, population, houses and infrastructure that would be submerged, cost of construction as well as cost of resettlement reconnaissance survey for transmission-line routes and the alternative would also be the focus of the study.

There are solutions to construction problem of difficulties but these have to be seen in the context of their economic viability. What was impossible in the sixties is achievable now and would perhaps be easier a few decades later.

Construction of Skardu Dam is a project for the next generation but the environmental and social issues would then perhaps become more difficult to resolve. The crucial aspect of the project that would receive special study is the back-water effect of big storage above the gorge and the area of land that would be inundated as a result of its construction.

Traditional financing agencies are not likely to finance a project having major environmental and social dimension. Pakistan may have to implement the project on its own or seek expensive commercial loans.

Given the timeframe for its implementation it would not be desirable to invest on the full-fledged feasibility at this stage. Outcome of the feasibility would provide us direction for further courses of action. Till then the debate on the merits of the project is uncalled for. The writer is member Water, Wapda
PAKISSAN.com; Katzara Dam, a project for the next generation


----------



## ziaulislam

Procedural backlog: Limited cashflow keeps 200MW power project at bay
By Muhammad Sadaqat / Photo: Muhammad Sadaqat
Published: August 28, 2013



Share this article
Print this page 
Email



Authorities open Khanpur Dam spillway. Spillways are used to release high inflows to prevent overflow and damage to the structure of the dam. PHOTO: MUHAMMAD SADAQAT/EXPRESS 
HARIPUR: 

Red tape has delayed the much-needed hydropower-cum-irrigation project of Dotara Dam in Haripur, said officials familiar with the matter.

Water and Power Development Authority (Wapda) officials had prepared initial feasibility plans for building a carryover dam upstream Khanpur dam four years ago. The plan was submitted to the planning commission for funding along with a detailed study, but to date Wapda requires Rs108 million to complete the project.

According to the initial plan, Dotara Dam was to have a storage capacity of 100,000 acre feet (AF) of water and generate 200 (megawatts) MW of electricity using the available quantity of water, which would be dropped back into the reservoir. The plan also stated Dotara would protect Khanpur Dam, where the water storage capacity has been reduced from 94,000 to 82,000 AF from silt, and extend its lifespan by over 100 years.

Haripur would earn substantial royalties from the dam, which would also protect the land being eroded by Harro River, said people familiar with the matter.

Official documents suggest Dotara Dam would change the hilly and barren land of Jabri village and surrounding areas into arable land, thereby enabling farmers to grow cash crops, develop orchards and earn a better living. &#8220;This project would have generated agro-based economic activities that could have helped people achieve food security,&#8221; said an official, requesting not to be named.

The plan also explained Dotara Dam would help control flooding in areas downstream of Khanpur, while ensuring water was stored for tourism and agricultural purposes. The documents suggest the project had the potential to promote tourism by attracting visitors to Rawal Lake and Khanpur reservoir.

Owing to the absence of an upstream water reservoir, the Khanpur Dam spills out around 70,000 to 100,000 AF of water annually. Most of this spilling occurs in the monsoon season. &#8220;Dotara Dam was meant to prevent this spillage while simultaneously enhancing irrigation and raising the water table,&#8221; the official said.

Khanpur Dam Project Director Asim Rauf confirmed Wapda authorities were busy getting approval for the required funding from the planning commission. He could not confirm how long it would take for the necessary approval.

Published in The Express Tribune, June 28th, 2013.


----------



## Rasengan

I have a question, in which I hope some one can please answer for me. Where exactly can you find executive summaries of dam projects in Pakistan, which have not been invested or contracted to specific companies.


----------



## ejaz007

*&#8216;US supports Diamer Bhasha, Dasu projects&#8217;*

ISLAMABAD: Special Representative Afghanistan and Pakistan Ambassador Robin Raphel on Wednesday informed that the United States has agreed in principle that both Diamer Bhasha Dam and Dasu projects are important for Pakistan and US supports them.

Raphel, US Ambassador Richard G Olson and Energy Expert Dr Robert Ichord called on Finance Minister Ishaq Dar at his office. 

Raphel congratulated Dar on his assumption of the office of Finance Minister of Pakistan. Dar while welcoming the US delegation thanked US for its support in the passage of International Monetary Fund&#8217;s (IMF) programme and informed the delegation that the programme, which Pakistan had concluded with IMF was unanimously passed by the executive board of IMF.

Dar said that the results of July 2013 were very encouraging as remittances received were a record high of $1.4 billion, revenues in July improved by 25 percent, there was a current account surplus of $46 million and export registered an increase of 9.0 percent. Dar expressed the confidence that the government was moving in the right direction but it was a long journey. staff report

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## BATMAN

S Arabia to give another $100m for Neelum Jhelum


----------



## AsianLion

Time to make Khala Bagh Dam and more Dams for water storage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Kalabagh Dam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508258395946614784


----------



## Luftwaffe

AsianUnion said:


> Time to make Khala Bagh Dam and more Dams for water storage.



Sub chor aik sath hain but when it is time to discuss Khala Bagh Dam every one is at each other's throats. Even Musharraf chickened out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Luftwaffe said:


> Sub chor aik sath hain but when it is time to discuss Khala Bagh Dam every one is at each other's throats. Even Musharraf chickened out.



Because of chor Politicians, Pakistanis cannot let Punjab, KPK and Lahore keep drowning every year. These politicians are criminals who murdered over 200 ppl drowned in floods because of politics over Kalabagh dam.


----------



## Chak Bamu

AsianUnion said:


> Because of chor Politicians, Pakistanis cannot let Punjab, KPK and Lahore keep drowning every year. These politicians are criminals who murdered over 200 ppl drowned in floods because of politics over Kalabagh dam.



Kalabagh dam has nothing to do with floods in Chenab. It is mere emotionalism that gets people ranting for no good reason. 200 people dead because of flood in Chenab has nothing to do with any dam, and least of all Kalabagh dam.

While two dams on Indus are already in the works, Kalabagh dam is not a priority. It should be, but it is not. It has been made controversial by politicians of KPK and Sindh. We can not afford to force this project onto people. It will take more than a decade to build consensus.


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016284789320675328
For our survival Pakistan needs atleast new 10 big dams for survival!


----------



## ziaulislam

Chak Bamu said:


> Kalabagh dam has nothing to do with floods in Chenab. It is mere emotionalism that gets people ranting for no good reason. 200 people dead because of flood in Chenab has nothing to do with any dam, and least of all Kalabagh dam.
> 
> While two dams on Indus are already in the works, Kalabagh dam is not a priority. It should be, but it is not. It has been made controversial by politicians of KPK and Sindh. We can not afford to force this project onto people. It will take more than a decade to build consensus.


Question is what was STOPPING PML N to build bhasha dam...it was ready but WAPDA chief was fired and their financial plan just asking for 50 billion a year was scrapped..govt instead lied to people saying we are starting dasu dam which was purely from WAPDA, banks and WB funds with govt not paying a penny


----------



## Fledgingwings

Electricity supply condition is much better in lahore cantt and is improving every year.


----------

